# PAL - July 2012 babies



## mlyn26

Gather here, can't find another group for July unless i missed it :thumbup:

Our July Rainbow list 

1st July

kgriffin 

2nd July

tansey24 

3rd July 

mlyn26
Sparkern

4th July 

wishing4bub#3

5th July 

Lioness168

6th July

Cupcakey 

7th July 

8th July

9th July 

BABYCAREY

10th July 

Sarah986

11th July 

12th July 

Lauren10
RaspberryMini

13th July

InVivoVeritas
Zozo28

14th July 

Colliecrazy
Letia659
FeliciaD

15th July 

Mommy_k

16th July 

Epona

17th July 

Heavyheart
SarahJane

18th July

teddygrahams

19th July 

MummyStobe

20th July 

21st July 


Miss_C

22nd July 

Futurephotos
Jox

23rd July

Beautygirl73
Babytots

24th July 

25th July 

26th July 

Confusedprego

27th July 

28th July

PreshFest

29th July 

30th July

31st July


Always Remembering our Angels 

BERDC99 :angel:
Neversaynever :angel:
keepthefaithx :angel: 
Razcox :angel: 
BeachChica :angel: ​


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Count me in, please. I'm due July 13th and I'm terrified!


----------



## BERDC99

Haven't been to the doctor yet but I am guessing I will be due July 14. Hoping and praying my little bean with stick.


----------



## mlyn26

Welcome ladies. I am due 3rd July x


----------



## kgriffin

hey ladies, popping over from 1st tri, this is likely a bette rplace for me, i had an early loss in may, and my dh had a still born at 39+6 about 4 years ago.

im due july 1 :) May i join you?


----------



## mlyn26

On my phone at min but tomorrow I'll draw up list of names and due dates in first post Xx


----------



## BERDC99

Sounds great! Looks like the majority of us so far have had a previous loss. I think this is great. We can talk about our fear and truelly understand where they are coming from.


----------



## kgriffin

i agreee, im glad i found this thread


----------



## Sparkern

Please add me too. I'm due 3rd July after mmc at 12 weeks in August. xx


----------



## BERDC99

Has anyone been to the doctor yet? I am holding off for at least another two weeks. Last time I found out a week later I started bleeding and it went down hill from there. i want to be far enough along to see something on the u/s.


----------



## mlyn26

I have already seen my doc due to my ectopic last year. I had to be referred to the EPU for a scan to check baby is in right place so have 6 week scan on Monday x


----------



## lioness168

Can you please add me - edd of our rainbow baby 5th July 2012. Thanks


----------



## BERDC99

mlyn26 said:


> I have already seen my doc due to my ectopic last year. I had to be referred to the EPU for a scan to check baby is in right place so have 6 week scan on Monday x

I have a PUL a few months back. I was told that as soon as I get pregnant again to call to start my blood work, but I have not missed my period yet and and I figure they will want me to wait until then. I had planned on waiting until the 14th but I will probbaly call sometime next week cause I am excited to see what my levels are and for them to do an U/S. I just hope this one is in the right place this time.


----------



## kgriffin

ive had my blood done twice, but my appt is not until nov. 17th, im anxiously waiting, i have already made it further than last time, hoping this one sticks. i want an ultrasound but i suppose ill have to wait for a while, by the time my appt comes along i will be 7 weeks


----------



## tansy24

Count me in, I'm due July 2nd. Anxiously awaiting an early scan scheduled for November 10th!!!


----------



## zozo28

I'm due July 13th. I had two losses this year, in June and July 4+3 and 5 weeks. I'm now 4+1 with zero symptoms and trying hard to be positive. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## lauren10

Hi All,

I'm due July 12th...I have a DD 15 months old, and lost a baby at 11 weeks back in Sept. 

Happy to be here!!


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hello Girls
I am so happy this thread is here!!!
It seems a lot of us have had the sorrow of a loss!! So we shud be a gud listening ear when/if we get worried
My Names Ro,im 41 married with 3boys,my last 2 pregnancies ended in MMC,so as excited as i am!! And i am really chuft, i am a bit worried that history cud repeat itself!!!
But in bk of my mind im thinking how cruel that cud b!
I am so lookin 4wrd to 9month pregnancy and a gawjus wee baby in my arms in July!!
By my dates im due July 9th!But i dont progress in labour so will b takin wk early for A C-section,so prob 2ndJuly!!
Good Luck to us all
XBabyCX


----------



## cupcakey

I _think_ I'm due around July 6th, although this pregnancy is straight after MC at 7 weeks, with no period inbetween so can't be completely sure. We're both feeling scared, but I'm trying to keep positive and hopefully this one will be ok.

Wishing all of you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## kgriffin

it seems like forever trying to get to my appt nov. 17th, its going to be a long 2 weeks waiting, and sore boobs is my only symptom


----------



## collie_crazy

Can I join girls? I think my EDD is 14th July going by online calculators. We lost our little girl at 17 weeks to Turner Syndrome and Hydrops Fetalis 15 weeks ago now. I was desperate to get pregnant again and to have our rainbow but now I am I'm so nervous and terrified that something will go wrong again :cry:

I will be 12 weeks on Emily's due date 1/1/2012 and this baby will be due nearly a year to the day she was born in July... hoping this is a sign from her that she's looking after us :hugs:

I'm a bit hesitant about joining the thread but have finally got the courage! When I was pregnant with Emily I joined the January 2012 Mummies to Be one and I still go in every now and then and read how the other women are getting on... I dont know why because everytime it feels like I am stabbing myself in the heart :sad1:


----------



## mlyn26

collie_crazy said:


> Can I join girls? I think my EDD is 14th July going by online calculators. We lost our little girl at 17 weeks to Turner Syndrome and Hydrops Fetalis 15 weeks ago now. I was desperate to get pregnant again and to have our rainbow but now I am I'm so nervous and terrified that something will go wrong again :cry:
> 
> I will be 12 weeks on Emily's due date 1/1/2012 and this baby will be due nearly a year to the day she was born in July... hoping this is a sign from her that she's looking after us :hugs:
> 
> I'm a bit hesitant about joining the thread but have finally got the courage! When I was pregnant with Emily I joined the January 2012 Mummies to Be one and I still go in every now and then and read how the other women are getting on... I dont know why because everytime it feels like I am stabbing myself in the heart :sad1:

What an awfully heartbreaking journey you have had. I am sorry for your loss of baby Emily. I bet she was beautiful. 

I hope (although it will still be difficult) that you get to have your rainbow baby xx


----------



## lauren10

Collie :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

heyy!

i am due july 2nd and currently 5w6d

anyone need a bump bud??!

xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren10 said:


> Collie :)

hey babe when you due???


----------



## keepthefaithx

collie_crazy said:


> Can I join girls? I think my EDD is 14th July going by online calculators. We lost our little girl at 17 weeks to Turner Syndrome and Hydrops Fetalis 15 weeks ago now. I was desperate to get pregnant again and to have our rainbow but now I am I'm so nervous and terrified that something will go wrong again :cry:
> 
> I will be 12 weeks on Emily's due date 1/1/2012 and this baby will be due nearly a year to the day she was born in July... hoping this is a sign from her that she's looking after us :hugs:
> 
> I'm a bit hesitant about joining the thread but have finally got the courage! When I was pregnant with Emily I joined the January 2012 Mummies to Be one and I still go in every now and then and read how the other women are getting on... I dont know why because everytime it feels like I am stabbing myself in the heart :sad1:

heyy collie!!!!

im so happy for you!, thats pretty cool about being 12 weeks on her birthday, its like a milstone, first trimester, love it!

we will be okay this time! just keep up the faith and truly believe this will be your baby on earth

xo


----------



## InVivoVeritas

My early pregnancy paranoia is here in force now. Days seem to be passing so slowly, it seems an age til I get to the point where a heartbeat would show up on a scan.

Anybody else go through the whole "I'm definitely miscarrying" syndrome? I do it every time.


----------



## lauren10

Hi KTF!!! I'm due July 12th. I can't wait until all the other girls join :) 

InVivo....every time I use the bathroom!!! I check for blood. I suppose it will be like that for a long time :( 

I think we're all fine too. I have a realllllly good feeling about this one. 

question: does anyone still drink a cup of coffee while pregnant?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Welcome Lauren!

I've switched to decaf, but I'm finding that it doesn't appeal to me the way it did. Plus, if I drink more than two cups I get extreme bloating.


----------



## BERDC99

:cry::cry: I had a chemical and need removed from the list. Maybe I will just be a month behind you girls!


----------



## lauren10

I'm so sorry BERD :( Hope to see you back very soon


----------



## sarah986

Hi congrats all you ladies on you BFP'S. Can i join please, im Sarah and im due around 10th july (i think). It was my 1st cycle after my mmc and D and C in august, so calculating with a 30 day cycle. Booking an early scan for 2 weeks time, that way i should def be past 6weeks and see my bean. Anyone else find symptoms are so different from last time?xx


----------



## letia659

hi Im due July 14th we lost our little girl in May at 17w4d we just decided to NTNP and got our BFP first month :)


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls...congrats! 

Sarah - this is my 3rd pregnancy and I never have any symptoms! well...i'm tired as hell as usual, but that's pretty much it :)


----------



## SarahJane

I am sneaking in quietly!

I had a big shock BFP today. I have been TTC for 7 months since I gave birth to my daughter Evelyn who was born sleeping at 22+5. I have now been "officially" trying for a takehome baby since May 2010 and for at least 12 months before that I was NTNP.

It has been one hell of a long journey and this is just the start of the last lap. I am petrified but happy.

Hi Collie - so nice to see you in here hun xxxx


----------



## collie_crazy

So sorry berd :(

Hi girls - Lauren and Keepingthefaith my fellow PUPO girls :hugs:

And hey Sarah!!! :hugs: Glad to see you sneaking in! 

Well my nausea has started already! My consultant phoned me this morning and is arranging a scan for around the 6 week mark - excited and petrified at the same time!


----------



## sarah986

Thanks Lauren. This is also my 3rd pregnancy, i have 1boy who will b 4 in december, my 1st pregnancy i had no symptoms and didnt find out i was expecting for almost 4months. My last pregnancy i knew i was pregnant way before i got my positive test, i had nausea,dizziness and my breasts went up 2 cup sizes,my baby stopped growing round 7weeks and had D and C at 12weeks. This time i feel quite a bit of pulling and pressure, but feel so positive about this pregnancy and just cant wait until july (still cant help but feel little nervous tho)

Collie, sarahJane and letia, so sorry for your losses, and big congrats on your BFP's. Wishin you all a happy healthy 9 months.xx


----------



## FeliciaD

Do you guys mind if I join? Just got my BFP last night. EDD is July 14.


----------



## babytots

Hi I've just recently got a bfp can I join in? I'm mummy to Hollie,Charlotte and Lewis and before the birth of Lewis I suffered 2 losses at the 8/9 week mark and then lost my beautiful 3rd daughter Jessica at 19 weeks. Lewis was my rainbow baby after all the heartache and here I am expecting rainbow baby no.2 and I'm so nervous. 

Shall look forward to getting to know everyone. x


----------



## babytots

Oh wow small world or what just looking through previous posts to get to "know" you all better and just noticed you Sarah! Congratulations on your pregnancy thats wonderful news! I'm sure Evelyn will do a fab job of looking after her little brother or sister. 

Love Leigh. x


----------



## SarahJane

babytots said:


> Oh wow small world or what just looking through previous posts to get to "know" you all better and just noticed you Sarah! Congratulations on your pregnancy thats wonderful news! I'm sure Evelyn will do a fab job of looking after her little brother or sister.
> 
> Love Leigh. x

Thanks leigh xxx I didn't realise you were on here either. I am so pleased to have a few people to go through this with as it is going to be a tough 9 months (woop woop there's some positivity that I am gonna get to 9 months!)


----------



## collie_crazy

Welcome to the newbies :hugs: 

You're right Sarah! We will ALL be here for the next 9 months :hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

id love to join you ladies :thumbup: iam nervously due 17th july xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Hi heavyheart - woop woop so many rainbows in the making xxx


----------



## babytots

Love the positive thinking Sarah and Collie. I agree we will be here for the 9 month duration and we will be sharing our baby news and cooing over all our rainbows :)

Hi heavy heart hope you are well sweetie. 

What symptoms has everyone got so far then? Af is due tomorrow and so far the only real symptom is the tiredness which has hit me like a ton of bricks. Been feeling a bit icky but nothing major that usually kicks in at 6 weeks. I've also had lots of cramping but I think thats normal and baby getting snug. 

Just ordered some digi tests and will be doing them next week as I'm going to the inlaws til Monday.

Love Leigh. x


----------



## SarahJane

I have tonnes of cramping too. I vaguely remember worrying about exactly the same thing last time so I'm sure it is normal.

I am also constipated already (sorry if TMI!!):blush:

Some mild nausea when I haven't eaten for a while and absolutely shattered already.

BUT LOVING IT! I love being pregnant...

I was stupid enough to test with a £ shop test today and the line was loads fainter than my FRER so I had a panic and then had to test with a FRER as well to make sure bubs is ok. Needless to say I had nothing to worry about! I am officially a loon...

I have also told work today, I just can't risk the stress I had last time so I need to be open about it right away. It is weird having so many people knowing but with my job and the pressure which is put on me, I have no other choice.

Loads of love and hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

SarahJane said:


> I have tonnes of cramping too. I vaguely remember worrying about exactly the same thing last time so I'm sure it is normal.
> 
> I am also constipated already (sorry if TMI!!):blush:
> 
> Some mild nausea when I haven't eaten for a while and absolutely shattered already.
> 
> BUT LOVING IT! I love being pregnant...
> 
> I was stupid enough to test with a £ shop test today and the line was loads fainter than my FRER so I had a panic and then had to test with a FRER as well to make sure bubs is ok. Needless to say I had nothing to worry about! I am officially a loon...
> 
> I have also told work today, I just can't risk the stress I had last time so I need to be open about it right away. It is weird having so many people knowing but with my job and the pressure which is put on me, I have no other choice.
> 
> Loads of love and hugs to everyone else xxx

SJ! You sneaky devil! Congratulations hon! Sorry, I've outed myself lurking, hehe. xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Nikki_d72 said:


> SarahJane said:
> 
> 
> I have tonnes of cramping too. I vaguely remember worrying about exactly the same thing last time so I'm sure it is normal.
> 
> I am also constipated already (sorry if TMI!!):blush:
> 
> Some mild nausea when I haven't eaten for a while and absolutely shattered already.
> 
> BUT LOVING IT! I love being pregnant...
> 
> I was stupid enough to test with a £ shop test today and the line was loads fainter than my FRER so I had a panic and then had to test with a FRER as well to make sure bubs is ok. Needless to say I had nothing to worry about! I am officially a loon...
> 
> I have also told work today, I just can't risk the stress I had last time so I need to be open about it right away. It is weird having so many people knowing but with my job and the pressure which is put on me, I have no other choice.
> 
> Loads of love and hugs to everyone else xxx
> 
> SJ! You sneaky devil! Congratulations hon! Sorry, I've outed myself lurking, hehe. xxxClick to expand...

Thanks gorgeous - lurk all you like xxx:kiss:


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh the tiredness has got me too! I am tired from the minute I wake up :haha: I work 3 till midnight so I've had to start going for an afternoon nap from 1-2 to get me through the work day! Having slight waves of nausea too but nothing too bad and no actual sickness yet but I have a feeling that will come soon! Also having some cramps but not every day. 

I am a bit of a poas-aholic and tested again today with a frer and digi got 3+ on the digi and my my frer made me laugh as the control was so faint :happydance: I should be having a scan at 6 weeks - so excited for that. 

Sarah I've told my manager and a colleague too - I didnt want everyone knowing but I did want to tell them because I know I will be so sick in a few weeks time and they will help me cover it up :thumbup: Apart from that we have only told my mum and sister. We are not telling anyone else until 12 week good scan!


----------



## mlyn26

BERDC99 said:


> :cry::cry: I had a chemical and need removed from the list. Maybe I will just be a month behind you girls!

I am so sorry hun x :hugs:


----------



## mlyn26

I was sick for the first time yesterday . Yuk but great sign. Have gone off all foods and suffering intense nausea. x


----------



## futurephotos

Hi! Can I join please?

I just got my BFP yesterday and I'm 3+3. If this LO stays with us I'll be due in July!! 
Right now EDD Calculators are saying the 22-24th ish.


----------



## wishing4bub#3

Hi all i am ready to say i am due July 4. i am normally a stalker and dont always participate untill tri 3 when insomnia hits, but i do like to read what others are going through. 
i am 31 DH 40 with 2 DD both beautiful and vary naughty.


----------



## SarahJane

Hi all

Well I have officially had my first panic attack about this pregnancy. I was convinced I was losing the baby last night and then woke up at 3am unable to breathe (a bit like I was when I lost Evelyn) I just never ever imagined how hard this would be. I just don't see a baby at the end of all of this :-(


----------



## wishing4bub#3

SarahJane said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well I have officially had my first panic attack about this pregnancy. I was convinced I was losing the baby last night and then woke up at 3am unable to breathe (a bit like I was when I lost Evelyn) I just never ever imagined how hard this would be. I just don't see a baby at the end of all of this :-(

sorry for how you are feeling. no real words of wisdom other than i was the same after my 2nd tri loss. the pregnancy afterworlds was great plenty of morning sickness, she was very active even tore my ligaments from wiggling so much but i always wondered if i would ever see her. she is 4 now and it did take me about two weeks to have that feeling of she is mine. so please dont feel like you are alone. i just wish i had a magic cure for you other than sending you loads of sticky and healthy baby and mummy dust


----------



## heavyheart

SarahJane said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well I have officially had my first panic attack about this pregnancy. I was convinced I was losing the baby last night and then woke up at 3am unable to breathe (a bit like I was when I lost Evelyn) I just never ever imagined how hard this would be. I just don't see a baby at the end of all of this :-(

Aw iam so so sorry to hear you had to go through that panic last night, its the most dreadful feeling :hugs: i cant imagine how you are feeling right now but i do understand the feeling of being scared that something will go wrong at some point :hugs:. We just need to remember each pregnancy is a new one and not related to each other (easier said than done i know). Iam sending you millions of hugs and i hope 2moro brings a better day for you. xxxx


----------



## lauren10

So far just tired and constipated for symptoms! could be worse! the constipation got out of hand with my last pregnancy, so I'm going to try to stay on top of it this time :) 

Sarah I think only time will prove to you that there will be a baby at the end of this. We can't really avoid the nervousness!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

This pregnancy still feels pretty unreal to me. I'm impatient for the morning sickness to start properly so that I can feel that my body's actually doing something right.

So far I've had pretty continually painful (.)(.), mild nausea, and cramping that's pretty much died out by now.


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: everyone...I'm dipping my toes in here if that is ok?

Just wanted to say I am so sorry for your losses and I know that this is a tough journey anyway.

Collie...I followed your thread with Emily and I am so hoping this is your rainbow baby :hugs:

SarahJane...I also followed your story of Evelyn and I am hoping this is also your rainbow baby :hugs:

Sticky :dust: to everyone and look forward to going through this journey with you all...

XxX


----------



## SarahJane

Thanks so much everyone, feeling a bit better today. I have decided that there is nothing I can do so what is the point in worrying at this stage! I am planning to do my best to enjoy it.

I had the most wonderful pregnant feeling yesterday, I felt calm and warm and happy, I remember that feeling with Evelyn and wish I could bottle it for moments when I am stressed.

Loads of sticky dust to everyone in here xxxxx


----------



## heavyheart

glad your feeling better and i love your way of thinking!!:thumbup: :hugs: xxx


----------



## collie_crazy

Sarah :hugs: I replied in another thread but I feel exactly the same way... I just cant actually imagine bringing this baby home. Just trying to take it one day at a time :hugs: 

Welcome neversaynever :hugs: I hope this is it for you too :thumbup: 

InVivoVeritas my OH says I am mental because I keep saying that I am actually looking forward to the morning sickness starting :haha: Although not so much when I am in work because I am terrified that people will ask _that _question! I suffered really badly with Hyperemesis last time... so I've went and bought sick bags in preparation :rofl: 

AFM: I am so bloated right now I look about 4 months pregnant! I could just barely button my jeans up yesterday it was so bad! Eek!


----------



## mlyn26

I am so sorry my updating the front screen is so poor - i am being debilitated by intense nausea (luckily only vomited once). 
Welcome to all the newbies. x


----------



## MummyStobe

Hi everyone

Can I join you too. I'm hoping this is third time lucky for my take home baby after two losses this year. Based on my LMP my EDD is 19th July.

Amanda/Sarah - nice to see you both in here xx

Looking forward to getting to know you all xx


----------



## SarahJane

Yay - welcome mummystobe xxxx :hugs:


----------



## mommyof5

Hi guys! I was wondering if I can join? I found out today I am pregnant after 2 consecutive miscarriages. Looking for a bit of support as I go through this stressful first few weeks.


----------



## collie_crazy

Welcome girls :hugs::hugs: Of course everyone is welcome in here! We WILL get through this together. 

I've been having some low back pain this evening... I wouldnt say its cramps just more of a dull twinge but my mind races at every little thing.


----------



## heavyheart

Omg i cant get over how much iam expanding already!!! this is no joke iam struggling to hide it even under my jacket. I know its not baby/uterus obviously just bloat but iam rock solid it comes out from under my bbs already. It was sooo hot in my daughters nursery this morning but i kept my coat on but open and when it was time to go through her teacher (knows about my mc) just looked at me and grinned thwn came over saying omg i think you have something to tell me dont you. I was taken a back and she looked terrified like i was going to say no :haha: she couldnt believe it when i said 5weeks she was gob smacked. Im not ready for people yo know yet!!!! but suppose theres not alot i can do about it xxx


----------



## heavyheart

collie_crazy said:


> Welcome girls :hugs::hugs: Of course everyone is welcome in here! We WILL get through this together.
> 
> I've been having some low back pain this evening... I wouldnt say its cramps just more of a dull twinge but my mind races at every little thing.

I know what you mean with your mind racing whenever you feel anything iam exactly the same. :hugs: xxx


----------



## lauren10

I know I shouldn't complain, but man my pants aren't fitting already...I'm so bloated! 

How is everyone doing today? Welcome to the new people! and congrats!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hardly any of my clothes fit any more. My chest has expanded so much that none of my shirts fit, and the bloat means that my jeans don't fit either.

I refuse to start wearing maternity clothes this early!!


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies been awol from the thread as been at inlaws for past 4 days got back this afternoon. 

Hello to all the newbies and hugs to those who are fretting especially to you Sarah I had many a panic attack with Lewis thinking he was gone and its not nice :(

I had some spotting at the weekend which panicked me but it settled by the evening and had none since. Also had severe cramping right where baby implanted so hoping its that but after going through what I have its hard not to fear the worst. Doctos receptionsit was useless was hoping to get an appointment with the doctor I always go to see to be told there were no appointments left and to see another doctor tomorrow. So now I have to ring first thing to try and get an appointment (I say try as usually they are a) engaged first thing in the morning or b)when you do get through their are no appointments left). Even if I do get an appointment the doctor who I will see isn't the most compassionate and I'm scared she will fob me and off and not refer me to the epu. 

Since Sat I've been going from feeling really positive to really down thinking I won't get to see the full 9 months through and just need the reassurance of a scan. I'm tempted to lay it on thick tomorrow and maybe tell a little white lie or is that naughty of me? I never normally would but right now I'd do anything to get a scan just so I know pickle is safe. 

On a more positive note digi says 2-3 and internet cheapy test is much darker so I guess the hormones are doing its thing! As I'm roughly between 5-6 weeks. 

Love Leigh. x


----------



## futurephotos

InVivoVeritas said:


> Hardly any of my clothes fit any more. My chest has expanded so much that none of my shirts fit, and the bloat means that my jeans don't fit either.
> 
> I refuse to start wearing maternity clothes this early!!

LOL- I'm 4 wks today and I just bought my first pair of maternity pants!!! Crazy, I know- but it's not the full panel or anything, just some stretchy jeans that have elastic at the top so there aren't any zippers or buttons. I'd much rather be comfy- and besides they're from a thrift store ($3.00). So I'm going to wear them tomorrow and then I won't feel so terrible because my button/zipper keeps poking me! I'm soooo bloated, yuck!


----------



## mommyof5

So this is my story, I had a HCG quant done on thursday, it was negative. Sunday morning I got a + urine test. I bought 3 different brands and they were all positive. Then today I got a blood HCG taken again and it was negative. I went home and took more tests and different brand all positive, even a digi was positive. I took them back to the doctor and he has no idea what is going on. Anyone else have this happen? I am not on fertility drugs at all.

Here's the tests, FRER are horrible picture takers!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/798753-help-me-blood-urine.html


----------



## collie_crazy

Girls tell me about it! I look as though I am about 4 months pregnant already! My BBs are growing at a scary rate - that didnt even happen last time! But they are already bulging out my bras! And I went out with my mum the other day and I couldnt get my jeans on! I actually had to use a bobble band thing to button them :rofl: 

I've ordered some bump bands so I'm hoping they help for a while but yesterday I did wear my stretchy maternity trousers to work :blush: The day before I was just soooo uncomfortable there was no way I was doing that again! Tight trousers + bloat + so so gassy = not a happy bunny in work! 

Leigh I'm glad the spotting stopped and you managed to relax about it :hugs: And I hope the doctor does refer you! Can you not self-refer to your EPU? Ours does, especially if you have had a previous loss. I even self-referred to my consultant without going through my GP! 


Mummyof5 what did they say your actual numbers were? I'm sorry I dont really know much about the blood tests as I've never had one done... I hope it gets sorted out for you and is just a fluke or something :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Well it was a short and sweet visit in here :wacko:

Good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies :dust: and :hugs:

XxX


----------



## lauren10

Oh no never....are you ok? I'm so sorry :( xxxx

babytot, I had spotting with my daughter for a week from 5-6 weeks...and it was chalked up to implantation. Just the baby burrowing in?

mommyof5, I'd wait a couple days and have them retake the blood for HCG. Maybe they messed it up...it's been known to happen! 

I'm glad I'm not alone with the bloating. I'm still in my regular pants, but they're not totally comfortable! The constipation is kicking in high gear too, which isn't helping. UNFORTUNATELY my boobs are NOT getting bigger. At least they could balance things out or something...geesh.


----------



## Neversaynever

Thank you and yes..I am 'ok' it cpompletey threw me as was expecting to have to get to 10 weeks and then start panicking but this just came from nowhere after having dark tests still. Had a big bright red bleed this morning, was crampy all day yesterday and although there was only one blood episode...the stomach ache is telling me the end is inevitable :shrug: at least I can go for testing now and maybe get answers :flower:

Babytot...hoping the spotting stops for you :hugs:

Collie...enjoy the stretchy trousers :hugs:

Mommyof5...:hugs:

Good luck to everyone :dust:

XxX


----------



## Mommy_K

Hi, I'm new to all of this but need extra support during this stressful time. I am currently pregnant with baby #5 due july 15th i have two beautiful daughters but have also suffered two losses my latest loss was in July of this year. I find myself stressing over every little cramp or twinge, this first trimester wait is so full of fear. Really hope this little one sticks with us.


----------



## Razcox

Hello can i join? trying to be positive and treat this as if everything is going to be OK. Got a BFP on a FRER and a digi the last couple of days and my EDD is 20th july :thumbup:


----------



## futurephotos

none of us are too far along yet- is anyone starting to feel sick?


----------



## Razcox

Its more like a hungover feeling then a really sick feeling, but yeah a bit quesy at times. Main thing i have is heart burn!


----------



## futurephotos

I'd describe it that way too - like being hung over. It's just a weird feeling. I keep burping- I always wonder one of these times if something will come up with it.


----------



## sarah986

Welcome all you newbies, and congrats on your bfp's. Its hard not to worry and question every symptom we have and every symptom we dont have. Im really trying to stay positive with this 1 until monday wen i have me 7week scan, hopefully then i will be able to relax. im feelin sick all the time, and need to pee loads, breasts arent tender at all so thats worrying me a little tho as it was my biggest symptom. How is everyone else feeling?

Neversaynever that is so strange!!hope they have a mix up with your bloods and everything is fine. Must be so disheartening for you. keep us posted, thinking of u.xx


----------



## SarahJane

Razcox said:


> Hello can i join? trying to be positive and treat this as if everything is going to be OK. Got a BFP on a FRER and a digi the last couple of days and my EDD is 20th july :thumbup:


OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Raz, it is so wonderful to see you in here babe, :hugs: I am also due at the same time ish. I hope we both get our rainbows xxxxx


----------



## SarahJane

I have zero symptoms, so much so I am convinced I am gonna lose this baby. I am so scared. Going to the midwife tomorrow so hope she can put my mind at rest about it all x


----------



## mommyof5

So this is my update. I started bleeding (not spotting full blown out bleeding) last night. I assumed that this was what it was and didnt want to think too far into it. At around 1 I woke up with some cramps and after going on for a few more hours I went to the ER. My HCG levels are 26 but they have nothing to compare that to. They did an ultrasound to make sure it is not eptopic (which they think it is) but they said they didnt see anything, which they expected because its still too early. So it can be one of three things 1; pregnacy 2; eptopic pregnancy or 3; a miscarriage. We wont know until thursday when I go in to have another hcg count. If it goes down it is a miscarriage, if it doubles then it is a healthy pregnancy and if it stays around the same it is probably an eptopic. So no answers at all other than my uterus lining is thickening. But bleeding is bad so we are assuming it is a miscarriage.


----------



## SarahJane

mommyof5 said:


> So this is my update. I started bleeding (not spotting full blown out bleeding) last night. I assumed that this was what it was and didnt want to think too far into it. At around 1 I woke up with some cramps and after going on for a few more hours I went to the ER. My HCG levels are 26 but they have nothing to compare that to. They did an ultrasound to make sure it is not eptopic (which they think it is) but they said they didnt see anything, which they expected because its still too early. So it can be one of three things 1; pregnacy 2; eptopic pregnancy or 3; a miscarriage. We wont know until thursday when I go in to have another hcg count. If it goes down it is a miscarriage, if it doubles then it is a healthy pregnancy and if it stays around the same it is probably an eptopic. So no answers at all other than my uterus lining is thickening. But bleeding is bad so we are assuming it is a miscarriage.

Oh no, I am so sorry babe. I know that words will not help so I just send love and hugs. I hope that it is option 1 and you are pregnant xxxx


----------



## Mommy_K

Sarah Jane I am in the same boat as you wondering and fearing every little thing and questioning everything i hate that the excitement and innocence of this special time has been taken away. I think we let our minds get the best of us during these fearful days.


----------



## SarahJane

I know Mommy_k, I wish I could go back 12 months and feel the excitement I had when I was pregnant last time. The only thing I feel now is numb and I just don't believe I will ever have a baby.


----------



## Razcox

SarahJane said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Hello can i join? trying to be positive and treat this as if everything is going to be OK. Got a BFP on a FRER and a digi the last couple of days and my EDD is 20th july :thumbup:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Raz, it is so wonderful to see you in here babe, :hugs: I am also due at the same time ish. I hope we both get our rainbows xxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun!! Seems like years ago we were all together doesnt it not just a few months. Trying to stay positive at the moment and not let myself get stressed. There is nothing i can do except wait and see what happens and hope the genetic dice have rolled in our favour this time. 

But its hard for all of us who have had the shiney excitement ripped away by loss to not stress xx


----------



## SarahJane

Aww I hope so Raz x

Beth sends her love, I still go into the Widgets pregnancy group to see how all of the babies are doing. You are right, it seems forever since last year when we were both so excited about our pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies, can I join in? :wave:

Just got my BFP on the 13th and EDD of July 21st. Since I have already had 3 losses I contacted the specialist I went to for testing after 3rd MC and I have an appointment this Thursday. Trying not to worry as much this time around but it's hard after the losses.


----------



## MummyStobe

sarah986 said:


> im feelin sick all the time, and need to pee loads, breasts arent tender at all so thats worrying me a little tho as it was my biggest symptom.

I'm also feeling sick, mainly in the evenings and after eating and I've lost count of the times I've had to pee today. I've got the nose of a bloodhound, can smell everything really strong, which isn't always a good thing!! BUT my boobs aren't sore at all. That was the first sign I had last time and I'm getting a bit worried about it now. Come on please get sore, I don't care how much it hurts.


----------



## sarah986

I'm also feeling sick, mainly in the evenings and after eating and I've lost count of the times I've had to pee today. I've got the nose of a bloodhound, can smell everything really strong, which isn't always a good thing!! BUT my boobs aren't sore at all. That was the first sign I had last time and I'm getting a bit worried about it now. Come on please get sore, I don't care how much it hurts.[/QUOTE]

Yeah it was my first sign last time too, im trying not to read to much into it tho. are you scheduled for any early scan?iv 5 days to wait, then hopefully i will be able to relax and enjoy being pregnant.

Good luck today Sarah, hope midwife gives you some reassurance. xx


----------



## sarah986

sarah986 said:


> I'm also feeling sick, mainly in the evenings and after eating and I've lost count of the times I've had to pee today. I've got the nose of a bloodhound, can smell everything really strong, which isn't always a good thing!! BUT my boobs aren't sore at all. That was the first sign I had last time and I'm getting a bit worried about it now. Come on please get sore, I don't care how much it hurts.

Yeah it was my first sign last time too, im trying not to read to much into it tho. are you scheduled for any early scan?iv 5 days to wait, then hopefully i will be able to relax and enjoy being pregnant.

Good luck today Sarah, hope midwife gives you some reassurance. xx[/QUOTE]


----------



## collie_crazy

Welcome to the new rainbows-in-progress :happydance:

neversaynever I am so sorry hun :hugs: be gentle with yourself. 

Mommyof5 I hope you get answers soon :hugs:

Sarah I wouldnt worry - we are still so early its completly normal to have no symptoms yet. So far I am just bloated and needing to pee a lot. The last few nights I have had to get up in the middle of the night too! *YAWN* and my BBs are growing which I am finding strange as it didn't happen last time! 

Good luck at the midwife :hugs: 

I still havent had a letter through giving me a scan date... she said she wanted to do one about 6 weeks and I am 5+4 now, getting impatient!


----------



## mlyn26

neversaynever and mommyof5 i am so sorry x


----------



## MummyStobe

sarah986 said:


> Yeah it was my first sign last time too, im trying not to read to much into it tho. are you scheduled for any early scan?iv 5 days to wait, then hopefully i will be able to relax and enjoy being pregnant.

The screening midwife at the hospital is going to arrange an early scan at 7 weeks and I've got my booking in appointment on 13th Dec and I'm seeing my Gp tomorrow. Feel like something is going to go wrong now I have made appointments. x


----------



## BeachChica

MummyStobe said:


> The screening midwife at the hospital is going to arrange an early scan at 7 weeks and I've got my booking in appointment on 13th Dec and I'm seeing my Gp tomorrow. Feel like something is going to go wrong now I have made appointments. x

Hi Mummystobe - don't worry. It will probably put your mind as ease to have the testing done early.

How is everyone else feeling?

I am anxiously awaiting my first appointment tomorrow. I have never been to the doctor this early so not sure what to expect but I feel like it would be better for me this time to have some monitoring. 
Symptoms - slightly sore boobs, frequent urination, some twinges/cramping here and there, bloating and a bit gassy.


----------



## Razcox

Well went to the GP yesterday and have been put into the system. The EPU had said in a letter they would see me from 7 weeks so the GP is writing to them as well so should hear something from them soon. Going to tell work today as well given the extra appoinments i am going to need, will also help if the worst does happen as i wont be worried about work.


----------



## Mommy_K

MummyStobe said:


> sarah986 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it was my first sign last time too, im trying not to read to much into it tho. are you scheduled for any early scan?iv 5 days to wait, then hopefully i will be able to relax and enjoy being pregnant.
> 
> The screening midwife at the hospital is going to arrange an early scan at 7 weeks and I've got my booking in appointment on 13th Dec and I'm seeing my Gp tomorrow. Feel like something is going to go wrong now I have made appointments. xClick to expand...

_ know how you feel, i too think something will go wrong once i book appointments or tell a family member its crazy to think like that but i think once we have gone through what we all have you take all your experiences and relate it to every pregnancy and become superstitious of every move you make i know sometimes i am afraid to even move or do anything out of fear of losing again. But the reality we have to keep thinking positive and take it day by day the best that we can.

My symptoms as of today i am starving all the time and have also been nauseous feeling around major meal times and basically feel like avoiding food all together not to mention peeing non stop! so all that's a good sign although having these symptoms does not set me at ease because my last mmc i had all these symptoms right to the end. Thats great most of you are booked for and early scan to set your mind at ease i too have one set for december as well i wanted to wait longer because each early scan i had with the previous loses gave me a sense of false hope as i saw heartbeats at each one so i feel like i have no safe time in the first trimester at all.

Great to have you all here to share with and know i am not alone in this exciting but very fearful time._


----------



## futurephotos

I went to the lab for my first blood draw this morning (4+1) and am still waiting on the results. I hope the numbers will be nice and high this time! I'll go in for the next one on Monday.


----------



## futurephotos

:headspin::yipee::loopy:

HCG is 1,700!!!! WAHOOOO!
Gosh I really think that this time could be it!
I've never been over 150 before when I was at 5wks.
I looked on a chart and this number falls in the 5wk range (I'm only 4+1 according to the dates) so it looks really good. 
I can actually be excited now!

:headspin::yipee::loopy:


----------



## BeachChica

Future - that is so great!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
I am so happy for you. I'm getting anxious now about my appointment tomorrow after hearing your GREAT news!!!

p.s. Maybe those extra high levels mean you're having TWINS!!!


----------



## futurephotos

BeachChica said:


> Future - that is so great!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> I am so happy for you. I'm getting anxious now about my appointment tomorrow after hearing your GREAT news!!!
> 
> p.s. Maybe those extra high levels mean you're having TWINS!!!

Wow- I hadn't even thought of that! I would feel very blessed if it is and gladly accept it- but I'd super scared too! I realize that babies are a lot of work and that my life is really going to change- even with one. As a first time parent twins would be a little overwhelming :)


----------



## heavyheart

thats great news futurephotos :happydance::happydance::happydance:!!!! xxx


----------



## Beautygirl73

Hi everyone
I got my bfp on Monday, still in shock due 23 rd July 
Just taking it slow 4w 2d 
Xxx loads and loads of sticky bean dust to everyone xxx


----------



## SarahJane

welcome to everyone with new BFP's :happydance:

I went to midwife today and all booked in which is scary
Officially given EDD of 17th July which is 1 day before my birthday... what a great present that would be xx


----------



## teddygrahams

I'm 5 weeks pregnant after experiencing two losses this year. I'm due July 18th.


----------



## sarah986

Congrats and welcome all newbies.

Sarah thats great. im sure it feels a little more real now.

Wondering if any of you ladies have ever had a uti in pregnancy before? Not sure if i have one but i keep getting this really strange feeling its low down in my abdomen wouldnt really call it a pain. sometimes it almost feels like a scratching, gets more noticeable in the evening. im running to the toilet lots but think thats just pregnancy, plus im drinkin more now as im always thirsty. anyone experience this or know what it might be?


----------



## RaspberryMini

I'd like to dip my toes in the water over here if no-one minds? I'm a bit nervous of joining a pregnancy thread but I got my BFP on 5 Nov and think I'm due around 12 July and about 6 weeks gone now.

I've had 2 mc this year and have no children yet. Im cautiously hopeful that 3rd time will be lucky.

I'm just waiting for an early scan date then I'll book in with the mw. So far I'm extremely tired, slightly nauseous (though that comes and goes), have tender fuller boobs, some mild cramp/pulling pains plus back and hip ache which I've never had previously.

Hope we can all share this journey together


----------



## futurephotos

RaspberryMini said:


> I'd like to dip my toes in the water over here if no-one minds? I'm a bit nervous of joining a pregnancy thread but I got my BFP on 5 Nov and think I'm due around 12 July and about 6 weeks gone now.
> 
> I've had 2 mc this year and have no children yet. Im cautiously hopeful that 3rd time will be lucky.
> 
> I'm just waiting for an early scan date then I'll book in with the mw. So far I'm extremely tired, slightly nauseous (though that comes and goes), have tender fuller boobs, some mild cramp/pulling pains plus back and hip ache which I've never had previously.
> 
> Hope we can all share this journey together

Sounds like we're in about the same place! I've had 2 losses this year and am hoping the third time will be the charm too. I'm a couple weeks behind you- and still haven't passed the point where the others were lost. However things are going ok right now as far as I can tell! Good luck to us both!


----------



## PreshFest

Hey ladies! I just got my :bfp: today after having an ectopic in July! I had my first beta done today and will get my second on friday to make sure it's doubling as it should. I'm very nervous... but I hope I get to stick around this thread!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## babytots

Wow lots of ladies joined since I last posted on here. Hello to you all and congrats on your pregnancies hope these babies of ours are here for the full 9 months. 

So sorry to those who have lost their babies :( Big hugs. 

Just a quick update form me will try and catch up more tomorrow when I'm a bit more alert this tiredness is a killer. Been for a scan today and dates got put back which ties in with ovulations as would be 4+3 and not 6+0 going by lmp. Sac was too small to see anything inside had bloods taken to check levels are rising as they can't rule ectopic at this stage. 

Hopefully get good news Friday when my repeat bloods are done and then get booked in for a scan when I'm 6 weeks. 

Didn't think it would be this nerve wracking second time round but if anything I look at my beautiful baby boy and wonder am I really lucky to get a 2nd rainbow baby. 

Shame we can't just hibernate til baby is due!

Love Leigh. x


----------



## BeachChica

Raspberrymini - good to see you here :wave: 
and welcome to everyone else that joined today. I am hoping we'll all be able to stick around for a while (like 9 months!!) and help eachother through this. :hugs:

babytots - was the 6+0 from your LMP and 4+3 is from ovulation? I always thought they date from LMP.

I had quite a bit of mild cramping and twitching today. I read that this is OK so I am trying not to worry. I also feel hungry all the time now. So strange how these symptoms come on so fast!! Hope everyone else is doing well!! :wave:


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Everyone! :flower:

Hope everyone had a good hump day! My symptoms are coming on strong now too! yesterday I was very nervous about everything but today I've been kind of settling into the idea of being pregnant again. I even added a ticker to my signature telling myself it's ok to recognize it. I've been very thirsty and I've had indigestion the past two evenings. I'm also getting minor twinges of pain in my lower abdomen, and I've been pretty tired the last two nights. Boobs are starting to swell and are very tender. I find it amazing that I'll only be 4 weeks tm and I already feel pregnant. I feel like last time it took a lot longer to kick in, so maybe it's just in my head now :shrug:


----------



## confusedprego

Oh yea, my due date is July 26th :)


----------



## collie_crazy

Welcome to even more new rainbow mummies! We are growing fast :headspin:

Future those are fab numbers! YAY :happydance: 

Well I got my letter from the consultant today. My scan isnt until the 29th! I am a bit disappointed to be honest because she said I would get one at 6 weeks, I will be 7+3 by then - trying to stay positive and tell myself that we will see more and there is a bigger chance of seeing the heartbeat etc but then I start worrying that its just 10 more days of fretting :shrug:

This tiredness is crazy! I cant go through the day without a nap already... it didn't get this bad last time till about the 8/9 week mark!


----------



## futurephotos

During my normal cycles my boobs never get sore and as of today they are feeling a bit tender! I'm happy about this :) lol!


----------



## PreshFest

futurephotos said:


> During my normal cycles my boobs never get sore and as of today they are feeling a bit tender! I'm happy about this :) lol!

I was like that this cycle, too!


----------



## Mommy_K

BeachChica said:


> Raspberrymini - good to see you here :wave:
> and welcome to everyone else that joined today. I am hoping we'll all be able to stick around for a while (like 9 months!!) and help eachother through this. :hugs:
> 
> babytots - was the 6+0 from your LMP and 4+3 is from ovulation? I always thought they date from LMP.
> 
> I had quite a bit of mild cramping and twitching today. I read that this is OK so I am trying not to worry. I also feel hungry all the time now. So strange how these symptoms come on so fast!! Hope everyone else is doing well!! :wave:

I also had a mild cramps off and on today with slight back pain off and on i also read this is normal but hard not to stress over these little things. Its so strange how fast it all comes on i have been hungry as well but not wanting food at all as it just makes me nauseous no complaints though the sicker the better means baby is growing


----------



## Miss_C

Hello ladies may I join you. According to FF and my O date I am due 21st July. Crapping myself to be honest. Can't stop poas, every trip to the loo is filled with terror.


----------



## lauren10

POAS is too fun. I don't know why anyone would stop! lol

Welcome and congrats!!!


----------



## lauren10

sarah986 said:


> Congrats and welcome all newbies.
> 
> Sarah thats great. im sure it feels a little more real now.
> 
> Wondering if any of you ladies have ever had a uti in pregnancy before? Not sure if i have one but i keep getting this really strange feeling its low down in my abdomen wouldnt really call it a pain. sometimes it almost feels like a scratching, gets more noticeable in the evening. im running to the toilet lots but think thats just pregnancy, plus im drinkin more now as im always thirsty. anyone experience this or know what it might be?

hi there...I haven't...but are you having any burning when you pee? Maybe your bladder is just getting pushed on a little. Can't hurt to drop a urine sample at the doctor, just to check!


----------



## Epona

Hi Everyone! I just found this thread and thought if it would be ok, I could join? I'm currently 5 wks (+2) after a MC in May (my first pregnancy) and I couldn't be happier to have my first child! Still a little nervous though! I'm due July 16! :yipee:


----------



## sarah986

Thanks for the reply lauren, i done jus that this afternoon, they tested for kidney infection and it came back clear. They are sending it to lab tho to be tested further. Results wont be back until monday. Hope it is nothing at least then i know something is going on in there and my little bub is growing as it should.


----------



## babytots

BeachChica said:


> babytots - was the 6+0 from your LMP and 4+3 is from ovulation? I always thought they date from LMP.

Yes I would have been 6 weeks going by my lmp but as I ovulate later in my cycle then a text book 28 day cycle my dates will get moved back. This cycle I ovulated cd27 so if i count 14 days back (14 days being the rough average of ovulation) and use that date (17th Oct) it will then give me a average due date for the late ovulation. Hope that makes sense. If you notice on due date calculators some ask for you to input cycle length this is in effect what it does.

Love Leigh. xxx 4+4


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome to all the newbies! :wave: this thread is really picking up pace now. 

Babytots - that makes sense now, wow that is really late in your cycle to ovulate!!

Well I had my first doctors appointment today and everything went well. Urine pregnancy test was positive - yeah! And exam was normal. The also took some bloodwork today so hoping to have those results in the next couple days. I go back next week for bloods again and have my first ultrasound on December 1st. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes OK. I have yet to make it to a positive ultrasound. 

Not really any new symptoms for me, mild cramping, really tired and hungry all the time. My boobs are only slightly sore (seems like I remember them being worse on a previous pregnancy). How is everyone else doing?

mylyn - are you still keeping a list of due dates for the thread?


----------



## Razcox

Welcome to the new ladies, looks like July is going to have lots of PAL babies around!!

POAS today, and IC and was very pleased to see the line was darker then wednesdays. Just trying to decide now when to take the other digi to get the lovely 3+ on there. Think i will leave it until the middle of next week as i am not sure when i OVed and i think it was a bit later the by LMP. Dont want to take it get a 2-3 weeks and then panic!


----------



## confusedprego

Morning ladies!! For some reason with this pregnancy I'm all paranoid that it's ectopic. I was paranoid of this last time because I had a corpus luteum cyst that was bothering me, but it was in the perfect spot just wasn't viable :( I know I ovulated from the same side I was pregnant from last time and I'm 99% sure I have another corpus luteum cyst, but I have pain there as well as very minor pains just slightly to the right in my abdomen. Did any of you have an ectopic?? Would I feel anything at 4 weeks? I think I'm just being overly paranoid but would love to hear what you ladies think! Doctor said that they'll do an early scan between 5-6 weeks, I hope that would be early enough to catch if it's not in the right place. 

How's everyone else doing today??


----------



## BeachChica

Confused - FX that everything is OK. I have never had an eptopic but I hope you are just having the same mild cramps and twinges that I am having. They seem to be coming from one side too.


----------



## PreshFest

confusedprego said:


> Morning ladies!! For some reason with this pregnancy I'm all paranoid that it's ectopic. I was paranoid of this last time because I had a corpus luteum cyst that was bothering me, but it was in the perfect spot just wasn't viable :( I know I ovulated from the same side I was pregnant from last time and I'm 99% sure I have another corpus luteum cyst, but I have pain there as well as very minor pains just slightly to the right in my abdomen. Did any of you have an ectopic?? Would I feel anything at 4 weeks? I think I'm just being overly paranoid but would love to hear what you ladies think! Doctor said that they'll do an early scan between 5-6 weeks, I hope that would be early enough to catch if it's not in the right place.
> 
> How's everyone else doing today??

My last one was ectopic. There's a chance you could feel it at four wks but it would be very light I think. Would your doc be willing to do bloodwork?

I have my 2nd blood draw today and I'm so nervous :(


----------



## collie_crazy

With my previous pregnancy I had severe cramps at 6w3days and when I went to the ER I was told it would be too early to be feeling an ectopic! I dunno though if that doctor was just a ditz... :shrug: But I wouldnt worry about the pains yet I have had on / off cramps too :hugs:

I freaked out majorly last night - I was up at 5:30am to pee and there were a few drops of brown CM in my underwear... but nothing when I wiped and nothing since. I've been running back and forward to the toilet all morning just to check :dohh:

I cant remember if I updated this thread but I got my scan letter through for the 29th which is later than what I was expecting as I will be 7+3 by then instead of the 6 I was promised. I guess I will just have to be patient! 

Hope we are all keeping well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

Ok so I know mlyn26 was struggling with morning sickness and hadn't updated the list so I thought I would help out and update it :happydance: If I've got anyone wrong please let me know! There are a few of you (mommyof5 and babytots) that havent posted EDDs yet :flower:




https://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w190/Christina_Joy0225/Tiny%20Moving%20Things/rainbow-1.gif Our July Rainbow list https://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w190/Christina_Joy0225/Tiny%20Moving%20Things/rainbow-1.gif


*1st July *

kgriffin 

*2nd July*

tansey24 

*3rd July* 

mlyn26
Sparkern

*4th July *

wishing4bub#3

*5th July *

Lioness168

*6th July*

Cupcakey 

*7th July* 

*8th July*

*9th July* 

BABYCAREY

*10th July *

Sarah986

*11th July* 

*12th July *

Lauren10
RaspberryMini

*13th July*

InVivoVeritas
Zozo28

*14th July *

Colliecrazy
Letia659
FeliciaD

*15th July *

Mommy_k

*16th July* 

Epona

*17th July* 

Heavyheart
SarahJane

*18th July*

teddygrahams

*19th July* 

MummyStobe

*20th July* 

Razcox

*21st July *

BeachChica
Miss_C

*22nd July *

Futurephotos

*23rd July*

Beautygirl73

*24th July* 

*25th July* 

*26th July* 

Confusedprego

*27th July* 

*28th July*

PreshFest

*29th July* 

*30th July*

*31st July*


Always Remembering our Angels 

BERDC99 :angel:
Neversaynever :angel:
keepthefaithx :angel:​


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks everyone for your replies! I think I'm just over reacting to every little twinge so im going to stay optimistic! I have my second blood draws today too good luck prush! Everything will be fine - happy thoughts!

I've been paying attention and i get twinges all over but none are painful. so *deep breath* I'm ok for now haha :) 

Do any of you have trouble staying asleep? I wake up around 4 every night and can't to back to sleep.


----------



## SarahJane

Thanks collie babe x

AFM I have had the week from hell, not gonna repeat all here but feel free to go look at journal for full story. Been spotting on and off and then had some quite bad bleeding yesterday and a tiny bit more today.

Been to the docs and nothing they can do really so I am just playing a waiting game. Feeling ok in myself and hormone levels have definitely risen so trying to keep fingers crossed that it is just the thrush causing the bleeding. I will be so glad when I get to December 10th as I have a private scan booked for that day.

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Razcox

Sarah sorry you have had a crap week. Have they not refered you to the EPU for an early scan there? You are not far off 6 weeks now so they should be able to see you next week and check everything is ok. Where abouts in the west mids are you?

Not too bad here, Had really bad HB so took an antacid which was rank and made me heave - Cue a dash to the work loos!


----------



## mlyn26

collie_crazy said:


> Ok so I know mlyn26 was struggling with morning sickness and hadn't updated the list so I thought I would help out and update it :happydance: If I've got anyone wrong please let me know! There are a few of you (mommyof5 and babytots) that havent posted EDDs yet :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w190/Christina_Joy0225/Tiny%20Moving%20Things/rainbow-1.gif Our July Rainbow list https://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w190/Christina_Joy0225/Tiny%20Moving%20Things/rainbow-1.gif
> 
> 
> *1st July *
> 
> kgriffin
> 
> *2nd July*
> 
> tansey24
> 
> *3rd July*
> 
> mlyn26
> Sparkern
> 
> *4th July *
> 
> wishing4bub#3
> 
> *5th July *
> 
> Lioness168
> 
> *6th July*
> 
> Cupcakey
> 
> *7th July*
> 
> *8th July*
> 
> *9th July*
> 
> BABYCAREY
> 
> *10th July *
> 
> Sarah986
> 
> *11th July*
> 
> *12th July *
> 
> Lauren10
> RaspberryMini
> 
> *13th July*
> 
> InVivoVeritas
> Zozo28
> 
> *14th July *
> 
> Colliecrazy
> Letia659
> FeliciaD
> 
> *15th July *
> 
> Mommy_k
> 
> *16th July*
> 
> Epona
> 
> *17th July*
> 
> Heavyheart
> SarahJane
> 
> *18th July*
> 
> teddygrahams
> 
> *19th July*
> 
> MummyStobe
> 
> *20th July*
> 
> Razcox
> 
> *21st July *
> 
> BeachChica
> Miss_C
> 
> *22nd July *
> 
> Futurephotos
> 
> *23rd July*
> 
> Beautygirl73
> 
> *24th July*
> 
> *25th July*
> 
> *26th July*
> 
> Confusedprego
> 
> *27th July*
> 
> *28th July*
> 
> PreshFest
> 
> *29th July*
> 
> *30th July*
> 
> *31st July*
> 
> 
> Always Remembering our Angels
> 
> BERDC99 :angel:
> Neversaynever :angel:
> keepthefaithx :angel:​

Thank you - What a lovely neat list - you should have been doing this instead of me! Looks lovely. Will paste onto front. 

I had a scare yesterday - bleeding with clots but baby still there with what they remarked as a 'strong' heartbeat. :cloud9:


----------



## mlyn26

Any newbies, PM me your due date and i can add you to the front screen.

@collie craxy how can i get those rainbows? xx


----------



## mlyn26

confusedprego said:



> Morning ladies!! For some reason with this pregnancy I'm all paranoid that it's ectopic. I was paranoid of this last time because I had a corpus luteum cyst that was bothering me, but it was in the perfect spot just wasn't viable :( I know I ovulated from the same side I was pregnant from last time and I'm 99% sure I have another corpus luteum cyst, but I have pain there as well as very minor pains just slightly to the right in my abdomen. Did any of you have an ectopic?? Would I feel anything at 4 weeks? I think I'm just being overly paranoid but would love to hear what you ladies think! Doctor said that they'll do an early scan between 5-6 weeks, I hope that would be early enough to catch if it's not in the right place.
> 
> How's everyone else doing today??

I had an ectopic last June and had my left tube removed. I started feeling pain at 5+5 and was severe immediately. I think your pain sounds like the cyst. I have it and i get constant ache sometimes quite painful where my ovary is xx


----------



## sarah986

mlyn glad to hear your baby is doing well, real little fighter you have there, lets hope next few months are a little easier for you.xx


----------



## confusedprego

mlyn26 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!! For some reason with this pregnancy I'm all paranoid that it's ectopic. I was paranoid of this last time because I had a corpus luteum cyst that was bothering me, but it was in the perfect spot just wasn't viable :( I know I ovulated from the same side I was pregnant from last time and I'm 99% sure I have another corpus luteum cyst, but I have pain there as well as very minor pains just slightly to the right in my abdomen. Did any of you have an ectopic?? Would I feel anything at 4 weeks? I think I'm just being overly paranoid but would love to hear what you ladies think! Doctor said that they'll do an early scan between 5-6 weeks, I hope that would be early enough to catch if it's not in the right place.
> 
> How's everyone else doing today??
> 
> I had an ectopic last June and had my left tube removed. I started feeling pain at 5+5 and was severe immediately. I think your pain sounds like the cyst. I have it and i get constant ache sometimes quite painful where my ovary is xxClick to expand...

I'm so sorry you had to go through that! Thanks for your opinion :) I'm feeling a lot better about it today. I think I'm just trying to find things to freak out about lol


----------



## Jox

Hi ladies, can I join you please? its still early days atm but am due 22nd July by lmp, altho i expect to be put back a few days after dating scan.

Im mummy to Angel Kasper born sleeping at 36 weeks, My Rainbow Leo born at 34+3 after no growth just 8 months after Kasper and now im expecting my 2nd Little Rainbow. Hoping Peanut sticks.

Sending lots of positive vibes and sticky dust all round. xxx


----------



## livfc

Jox:Ive said it before but I will say it again CONGRATULATIONS.

Please can I be added?Im due July 11th with my Rainbow after losing my son at 40 weeks due to a UCA and an early loss x


----------



## SarahJane

Wooohooo, great to see you in here Jo.

Can't wait to see your gorgeous rainbow #2 come into the world. I am sure if he or she is anything like Leo and Kasper they will be totally adorable x


----------



## Jox

Thanks Liv and SJ, holding both your hands from now till our rainbows arrive in July :hugs: x


----------



## babytots

Yay Jo so lovely to see you in here. Decided to start posting again after getting my bfp as the support on here was invaluable when pg with Lewis. 

Sarah how are you doing now? I'm sorry not got back to your pm on fb properly been so shattered have been thinking of you though. edited to add just read through previous replies and saw that your doctor won't do anything hugs I would have thought he/she would of taken bloods or reffered you for a scan with you bleeding x


----------



## PreshFest

Hey ladies. Just wanted to share my good news... I had my hcg levels checked on Wednesday and they were at 12. Then today they were 46!!! So they almost doubled in 48 hours. Doesn't necessarily mean its not ectopic, but at least I had good news today :). I have another blood draw on Wednesday, so let's hope that one goes as well!


----------



## babytots

PreshFest said:


> Hey ladies. Just wanted to share my good news... I had my hcg levels checked on Wednesday and they were at 12. Then today they were 46!!! So they almost doubled in 48 hours. Doesn't necessarily mean its not ectopic, but at least I had good news today :). I have another blood draw on Wednesday, so let's hope that one goes as well!

Thats fab hun they've more then doubled over the past 2 days which is fab. I had mine done same days as you Wed and today and they have gone from 1300 to 3020 so I'm feeling more positive. Just counting down the days til my next scan in 2 weeks time! 

Love Leigh. x


----------



## babytots

mlyn26 said:


> Any newbies, PM me your due date and i can add you to the front screen.
> 
> @collie craxy how can i get those rainbows? xx

I'm due 23rd July (i think). xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Jox and livfc - welcome and so sorry for your losses. Especially so late. Thats terrible. :-(

Presh - that's great news!!! Congrats!

As for me, I called the doctors office today to get my levels from my visit yesterday and the nurse would not release them to me until the doctor reviews them. He's only in on Tuesdays and Thursdays and next week is Thanksgiving. I am so mad!!! :growlmad:


----------



## BeachChica

mlyn26 - I just noticed that you are updating the first page with all of our due dates... that's so great. Thanks!!! I didn't realize you could keep editing a post! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy_K

today has been a rough day i started spotting this morning and sore back it has since stopped and i had an ultrasound done so far everything looks ok but its so hard to hold onto hope right now.


----------



## futurephotos

MommyK- I hope you're ok! Please try to stay positive until you know for sure something is wrong. 

Beach- how frustrating to not find out right away!

I got my second beta back... (wed was 1,700) and today I'm at 4,369!! More than doubled :) I'm feeling a little relieved, but at the same time compared to the charts I've seen my numbers are farther than what I am along- so I hope that doesn't indicate anything bad.


----------



## BeachChica

Future- that sounds great!! Did you ask about the twins??? I swear you are going to have some. FX for you!!! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Beach- that's so frustrating that they haven't given you your results!! I'm so anxious to get mine back, I hope they're OK!! In my last pregnancy anything that could go wrong did, so it'd be nice to have something go right! I'm sure you all know what I mean :/


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Sarah I'm sorry to hear you've been having a rough time. I hope the bleeding is just the thrush and you manage to get it under control soon. I agree with Raz though cant they scan you next week at 6 weeks to check for you :hugs: 

mlyn sorry to hear your bleeding too :hugs: Such a stressful time isn't it! Glad the scan showed everything was well though! For the rainbows if you right click and go to properties it will give you the url - you just need to use the 'insert pic' icon on the post and copy the url in :flower:

Yay for good bloods preshfest and futurephotos!! :happydance: 

BeachChica thats rotten about not getting your results! I would call back! 

MommyK hang in there :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine. 

Well girls I am off for a nap before I go to work :wave:


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls, 
I hope you're all doing well and all tests come back perfect!! xxx

Confused, the same exact thing was running through my mind a couple weeks ago when I was having similar pain. It passed, and I'm sure it will for you too!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks Lauren!! The pain has passed!! I'm feeling a bit nauseous today but not sure if its from nerves or the pregnancy  My boobs aren't as tender today, my nipples are still really sensitive though. I think I'll feel better when I hear back from the doc on Monday. How's everything going with you?? How are you feeling?? Doc visits?


----------



## mlyn26

Great news Preshfest x


----------



## mlyn26

I am feeling so paranoid. Although scan was good yesterday, I can't help getting freaked out by the tenderness feeling in my belly. Am sure it's due to the internal exam i had on Thurs and internal scan on fri but i am feeling so freaked out and nervous. I really want this to be all our rainbow babies. Please, please, please.


----------



## collie_crazy

:hugs: mlyn I know exactly how you feel. I am now not only paranoid for myslef but I'm also worrying about everyone else. 

I dunno - I'm getting myself worked up about some of the girls who have had early miscarriages after a previous loss :cry: It just breaks my heart! Why is this so unfair - after everything we have been through surely we dont deserve more heartache. 

I'm so scared because I keep thinking that if anything were to happen this time I think I would be a basket case :cry:

On the plus side however I have been feeling properly nauseous all day - especially after food and I even had to rush to the toilet earlier as I thought I was going to be sick but was just gagging -- sounds weird saying thats a good thing but Morning Sickness can only mean hormones increasing right :thumbup:


----------



## SarahJane

Not looking good for me. Although 3+ on a digi this morning, also having some bright red bleeding so think I may be losing the baby. Keep everything crossed for me girls xxx


----------



## MummyStobe

Sarah I've just been catching up after a few busy days.
I'm so sorry to hear that you've been having some bleeding. I'll keep everything crossed for you. Will be thinking about you today. Sending massive :hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

sarahjane, huge hugs :hugs: i hoping and wishing your little rainbow to stay safe with everything i have xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Thanks so much everyone, I am just praying all will be ok xxx


----------



## Miss_C

sending massive hugs to you SarahJane hoping that it is just some implantation bleeding etc. Would a miscarriage happen if HCG levels were still that high? I thought they had to drop below the 1 week levels before bleeding would start.

This is such a total shit time for us, we should all be rejoicing in our bfp's and instead we are all terrified of another loss. Miscarriage is so so so very cruel.

Collie I know I will be a basket case if we lose this baby, this was our last bfp so not only will it be a loss but a chnce of a sibling for our precious little boy gone forever.............however I will not dwell there, this baby will stick and will be healthy and I will get to hold ziggy in my arms this time.


----------



## mlyn26

Thinking of you SarahJane Xxxxx


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Sarah no :cry: Hoping and praying this is nothing and baby is still snuggled in safely :hugs::hugs: Please look after youself and keep us updated we are all thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Oh no SarahJane - :hugs: thinking of you!


----------



## SarahJane

Thanks all. Well so far so good, back down to spotting so trying to stay positive. Just need to get through another 240 ish days and then I will get my rainbow :s


----------



## RaspberryMini

SarahJane said:


> Thanks all. Well so far so good, back down to spotting so trying to stay positive. Just need to get through another 240 ish days and then I will get my rainbow :s

Sounds like your having the same day as me. Woke up ran to the toilet as thought I was going to be sick (just dry heaving) that settled a little but then when to the loo and had bright red blood. 

Been spotting now all day no pain but don't know what to do next? 

Hope it all works out for us both :hugs:


----------



## lubuto

hey ladies may i join this thread? Just found out two days ago that i am expecting. I am due 29th July 2012. Congrtulations to all of you for the BFP and wish u all a sticky bean through a healthy 9 months. I am having no symptoms and it worries me because i MC in july at 7 and half weeks after steadily losing syptoms. Now boobs not sore at all. Nothing save for the exhaustion which is moderate and too much saliva.


----------



## SarahJane

RaspberryMini said:


> SarahJane said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all. Well so far so good, back down to spotting so trying to stay positive. Just need to get through another 240 ish days and then I will get my rainbow :s
> 
> Sounds like your having the same day as me. Woke up ran to the toilet as thought I was going to be sick (just dry heaving) that settled a little but then when to the loo and had bright red blood.
> 
> Been spotting now all day no pain but don't know what to do next?
> 
> Hope it all works out for us both :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope so too, my heart goes out to you. I can't believe how hard this is but we just need to stay as calm as possible and try to remember that loads and loads of people have some bleeding in 1st tri and it all works out ok. I hope our rainbows are both ok :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Raspberry and Sarah - Really hope everything is ok for you both, a fair few ladies have bleeding early on and its all ok. Are they going to scan you at 6 weeks to make sure its all ok? If not then i would get onto your GP and get refered to the EPU, in fact it doesnt even need to be the GP a nurse has refered me before. xxx :hug: xxx


----------



## themarshas

Hi all, I'd like to join you. I m/c Oct 22 at 5 weeks 1 day and found out on Friday that I'm pregnant again without so much as an AF in-between. Looks better this time around though, no spotting (had a ton last time around) and my boobs are killing me (YAY!) which didn't happen either. HCG was 771 on friday and I had another round done this morning and I find out tomorrow if everything doubled like it was suppose to. I think I'm 4w1d and due July 28th-ish.


----------



## PreshFest

themarshas said:


> Hi all, I'd like to join you. I m/c Oct 22 at 5 weeks 1 day and found out on Friday that I'm pregnant again without so much as an AF in-between. Looks better this time around though, no spotting (had a ton last time around) and my boobs are killing me (YAY!) which didn't happen either. HCG was 771 on friday and I had another round done this morning and I find out tomorrow if everything doubled like it was suppose to. I think I'm 4w1d and due July 28th-ish.

771?? That's very high isn't it? On Friday mine was 46 and I'm due 7/28 also!


----------



## themarshas

PreshFest said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'd like to join you. I m/c Oct 22 at 5 weeks 1 day and found out on Friday that I'm pregnant again without so much as an AF in-between. Looks better this time around though, no spotting (had a ton last time around) and my boobs are killing me (YAY!) which didn't happen either. HCG was 771 on friday and I had another round done this morning and I find out tomorrow if everything doubled like it was suppose to. I think I'm 4w1d and due July 28th-ish.
> 
> 771?? That's very high isn't it? On Friday mine was 46 and I'm due 7/28 also!Click to expand...

Yes, technically I must have implanted early because it's normal number for between 4 and 5 weeks. I was having positive OPKs for 4 days before I finally used an HPT and got an instant BFP one day after my period was due. So I knew that my levels would be high... just don't know why but I'm happy about it. With the M/C I know I can only be at most 4w1d so that's my guide.


----------



## lubuto

PreshFest said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'd like to join you. I m/c Oct 22 at 5 weeks 1 day and found out on Friday that I'm pregnant again without so much as an AF in-between. Looks better this time around though, no spotting (had a ton last time around) and my boobs are killing me (YAY!) which didn't happen either. HCG was 771 on friday and I had another round done this morning and I find out tomorrow if everything doubled like it was suppose to. I think I'm 4w1d and due July 28th-ish.
> 
> 771?? That's very high isn't it? On Friday mine was 46 and I'm due 7/28 also!Click to expand...

Hiw e seem to eb due about the same date. How are you feeling today. I am due either 28/29 July 2012. Hope the eban sticks for us all. Congrats


----------



## Miss_C

period like cramping this afternoon and watery cm - lots of it. I know cramping is "normal" but after losses everything that leads to a bleed normally freaks me out. My anxiety levels are so high I am actually having a few heart palpitations. My right leg also feels really really tight as if it would be swollen twice it's size but isn't.

Having a crappy day just so scared.


----------



## SarahJane

Miss_C said:


> period like cramping this afternoon and watery cm - lots of it. I know cramping is "normal" but after losses everything that leads to a bleed normally freaks me out. My anxiety levels are so high I am actually having a few heart palpitations. My right leg also feels really really tight as if it would be swollen twice it's size but isn't.
> 
> Having a crappy day just so scared.

:flower: Hope you are feeling a little better now. 

I had some anxiety last week too so I know how that feels.:hugs:

As you say, cramping is normal but it is also normal to be frightened to death of every twinge. I hope all is fine for you xxxx


----------



## SarahJane

AFM - Bleeding stopped before I went to bed last night but then I woke up at 2am and bleeding again, also this morning some more spotting. 

It is driving me crazy so I am going to call EPU today and get some advice. If they help me as little as my GP (who said there's no point in a scan before 8 weeks) I will book a private scan as I just need to know if baby is ok. :cry:


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Sarah I hope the EPU can help :hugs: they should be able to see something at this stage or even take bloods to make sure you are still doubling :hugs: stupid doctors!! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## heavyheart

I hope they scan you sarshjane and can put your mind at ease :hugs::hugs: everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## confusedprego

So sorry sarahjane...FXd for you!


----------



## sarah986

Jus bac from my early scan and im still in complete shock i think. Saw my little blob and straight away cud see the heartbeat. Was just amazing to see that and know that everything seems to be going well. Think i can actually start to relax a little and know my little 1 is doing what it should.

Sarah hope your epu will give you a scan. My epu has been amazing and so so helpful. They would scan me any time and are always there to answer any questions. Much more helpful than my doctor, who told me it wasnt a baby it was only cells multiplying!!


----------



## collie_crazy

Had the letter through for my 12 week scan today - 22nd December. I think I will actually only be 11 weeks by then but quite excited that its before Christmas :thumbup: Also got a letter about testing etc and burst into tears :sad1: We will get through this *deep breaths*


----------



## Razcox

Sarah - Glad it went well at the scan for you, its amazing to see that little blob with the heart flashing away.

Sarahjane - Really hope the EPU are more helpful then the GP, cant believe they said there is no point in scanning before 8 weeks. excuse my languge but its a load of bullshit! Even if they scanned you today chances are they would see something, by 6 weeks you can clearly see a hb and fetal pole on a scan xxx

Collie - Great news about the scan date and will be wonderful news for christmas x

Miss_c - I have been getting a few AF type cramps as well, combined with the excess CM and it sends me running to the loo a lot!


----------



## confusedprego

Sarah - so glad to hear your scan went well...I'm so anxious for our first scan! I'm anxious today and I'm just getting my follow-up bloodwork back. 

Collie - that's great your scan will be before Christmas...everything will be fine just keep thinking happy thoughts for that little one of yours! :)


----------



## Jox

SJ - i hope EPU agree to scan you today. i cant believe they havent before now :-(

Collie - yay for scan before xmas  what a lovely present!

I hope everyone else is doing ok 

afm - I see MW on thursday. Im actually looking forward to it lol altho i think it could take awhile getting all the info in. She wanted to see me asap to get a quick referral in but i didnt see consultant till 21 weeks with Leo so dont expect to see him any sooner this time. Ive started my clexane injections and aspirin (ouch!!). im gonna ask MW if theres any chance of an early reasurrance scan but i doubt it so i think my 1st scan will be around 2nd week in January (a week or so after Kaspers 2nd birthday). will see.

sending lots of love and sticky dust xxx


----------



## SarahJane

Thanks everyone, once again the bleeding has stopped for a bit, EPU opens at 1.30 so I am going to try them as soon as they are open. Just hope they take me seriously.

Sarah - I am so pleased your baby was there with a healthy little heartbeat :hugs: and collie, how wonderful getting your scan before Christmas.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Jox

SJ - just make sure you tell them you have been bleeding everyday for about 3/4 days now and that you arent sleeping or eating with worry!! i really hope they listen, so wrong if they dont :-( xxx


----------



## collie_crazy

Sorry Sarah I missed your post - we must have posted at the same time! So glad you got to see your little baby (multiplying cells indeed I think I would have slapped him - I guess the doctor is a HE, right?)

SarahJane how did you get on today? Been thinking about you :hugs:

Hope all our rainbows are doing well today :thumbup: I seen a huge rainbow in the sky today and thought of them all :flower:


----------



## SarahJane

They have agreed to scan me tomorrow at 10am - very nervous but hopefully I will see a sac and a growing baby even if I see no heartbeat yet! 

I just need to know either way. Keep your fingers crossed and I will let you all know how it goes tomorrow


----------



## confusedprego

For my second blood results back today...its still crazy early but they look good. 

3wks+4days was 25units of hcg and 37 of progesterone
4 wks+1day was 200 units of hcg 

Very excited..they made my first scan for December 12th which seems so far away! But my SIL is the US tech but she only works mondays so I wanted to make sure she could scan me and that was the only time they could get me in. I might ask for another blood test next week since its so far away


----------



## confusedprego

SarahJane said:


> They have agreed to scan me tomorrow at 10am - very nervous but hopefully I will see a sac and a growing baby even if I see no heartbeat yet!
> 
> I just need to know either way. Keep your fingers crossed and I will let you all know how it goes tomorrow

Good luck! Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## sarah986

Sarah thats great they have booked you in. hope it goes well.

Yeah Collie it sure was a HE and needless to say he has no children either so will never understand.

Confused your bloods sound great. December 12th will fly in. Especially with it coming up to christmas the weeks will fly by.xx


----------



## Razcox

Sarahjane - Great news that they booked you in, let us know how it goes. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

Confused - Woohoo for numbers going up! Lovely that you have a family member to scan you as well x


----------



## futurephotos

confused- that's great! My first u/s is on the 9th! I'm so excited!!


----------



## BeachChica

:wave: welcome to all the newbies!!!

SJ and RM - FX for you!!! Hope everything will be OK.

MissC - I know exactly what you mean about the anxiety!

sarah986 - glad your scan went well!! :thumbup:

Confused - so glad everything went well today with your appointment, the numbers look great!!! Its nice to get some piece of mind it's it!? We all are going to be a ball of nerves by the time we get to the end of this!!!

Like Collie said... "We will get through this *deep breaths*" :hugs:


----------



## Silverlilly

Can I join too? I'm due July 7th - my miscarriage was July 10th at 8 +1, and I'm not even sure what happened. I took the tissue to the ER and all they said was that "they couldn't see anything". I don't know if it was a MMC or blighted ovum...all I know is it ended, and now that I'm pregnant again I'd scared every single day, every single time I go to the bathroom. I just hit the 7 week mark, and I've been spotting for 2 weeks (brown), and this morning it had turned pinkish/red. I was so scared I'd end up in the ER again today, but it stopped, and I've had no cramping at all...but I feel like I'm walking on eggshells. This constant worry is so awful! I just wish I knew things were ok. I'm glad to have found you all...


----------



## Miss_C

sorry for the whinge was feeling really stressed yesterday, not so bad today. I so want to enjoy this pregnancy cos it will definitely be my last but I wonder at what point the terror will go away. Can't wait to get the first scan done and at least know that at this stage all is viable etc.


----------



## schadenfreude

Joining, too! Have had 2 MC's in the last 12 months, but this time feels right - can't pinpoint it, but we're pretty sure this one is sticking.

Currently 5w5d, due July 19th, first u/s is at 7w0d and we're hoping for heartbeat!


----------



## sthorp1179

Hello everyone just wondering if i can join in please? My name is steph 32 and trying to complete my family with no 4. Have had two mc this year one in april and twins in july. I have found being pregnant again quite hard to deal with and i do feel quite anxious that things may be going wrong in there and am on red alert for any bit of spottin or anything else. I don't even want to book an appointment with the mw until i get safely to 8 weeks.

I guess this all won't seem real until i see a baby shape with a hb on that 12 week scan!


----------



## SarahJane

Welcome everyone who has just joined, just wanted to nip in with an update

Scan this morning showed Sac and yolk but no heartbeat yet. (I didn't expect a heartbeat really though) - all measuring ok and they can't see why I have been bleeding. I do have an ovarian cyst which could be the culprit! 

At the moment I am just enjoying the fact that I am still pregnant.

I have another scan booked for Monday morning and am hoping to see a nice healthy beating heart at that appointment.


----------



## MummyStobe

That's great news Sarah. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you see the little heart beat fluttering away on Monday xx


----------



## Razcox

Welcome to the new ladies, sorry for your losses and will be hoping these are your rainbow babies xxx

Sarah jane - Great news about the scan and that you are getting another one next week, i am sure they will see the HB next time :hug:

Miss_C - Feel free to winge hun i think we are all going to have days like that as well as panic meltdowns xx


----------



## SarahJane

Thanks everyone.

raz/mummystobe- how are you both feeling today?

Miss_c - agree with razcox, this is a place where you can moan, worry, winge and do whatever you need to so that you can get through the next 9 months. I hope you are feeling better today x

Collie and Beachchica - how are the deep breathing exercises going? lol xxx


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Sarah I'm glad everything looked ok for how far along you are :hugs: and next Monday you WILL see the heartbeat! PMA! 

Deep breathing exercises are all a go here - I was up last night at 2am and 5am for the toilet and 7am trying not to be sick! Ate some toast when I got up at 9 and I'm still desperately trying not to bring it back up 3 hours later!! Its going to be a long 9 months :haha:


----------



## SarahJane

I think we may be in weeing synchronisation Coll :haha: - I got up at 2 and 5 also for a wee break! My sickness isn't bad tho, just little waves occasionally which is actually more than I had with Evelyn.

You are right about PMA, as I have got this far despite horrid bleeding there is no reason why my baby bump won't have a little flashy heart next Monday. I may join you on the deep breathing!


----------



## sarah986

Thats great news sarah, and that heartbeat will be there next time.

I had a nose bleed in the shower this morning, the blood hit the shower tray and scared me half to death, i didnt know were it was coming from, then another drip and realized it was coming from my nose. I was shaking. My sickness is still here but not as bad as it was, stil gets worse in evening.

Welcome all newbies.xx


----------



## PreshFest

Ugh... I feel like I'm losing my symptoms!! I had a dream last night that I lost the baby, too. Kind of stressed out right now. Luckily I have another blood draw tomorrow, so hopefully my numbers are rising appropriately.................


----------



## Razcox

I am having trouble sleeping at the mo, must have been 1am before i dropped off after a trip to pee. then in the morning i am shattered. Got really bad HB as well but cant find the chewy sweetie type things you can take for it. The tablets make me feel sick which is worse then the HB.

Resisted the urge to POAS this morning, saving my digi until tomorrow as i am not sure I am as far as my ticker says as thats by LMP and not OV. I have no idea when I oved but i think it was the sat or sun 29th/30th . . . .

Sarah - It made me smile about the nose bleed, i can just imagine the moment of panic seeing the blood only for it to be a nose bleed. At work the loo paper is recycled and can sometimes turn a brown colour (like old blood) when you wipe, i swear it gives me a mini heart attack everytime.


----------



## Jox

Sj - soo pleased your scan went well this morning. I hope monday comes round very quickly for you 

Hello and congrats to all the new ladies :wave:

nothing from me, still no symptoms at all but I didnt with my boys either so beginning to think it may be another boy (unless MS kicks in over the next few weeks). MW on thursday 

Clexane injections are going fine, pretty much getting used to doing them now altho they do sting :-( worth it tho.

lots of love xxx


----------



## sthorp1179

Anyone suffering from ms i am 5 weeks today by lmp but by ov date 5+3 and i feel a heavy feeling in my stomach all day long which is really bothering me but is not proper nausea. I was sick at weekend in response to a smell but just wondering if anyone else is having this unsettled stomach and if when ms kicked in properly for you.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

SarahJane, so glad to hear that everything looks well. Hang in there, I bet Monday feels like it's a loooong way away!

I've had brown CM on and off for two days now -- not enough to call spotting but enough to scare me half to death. EPU don't want to see me until Tuesday 29th because they don't like to scan before 7 weeks. I'm trying to stay positive but history and experience are against me.


----------



## Mommy_K

SarahJane we can do this wait together, i had the spotting on friday had a scan they saw a gestational sack and yolk my next scan is on tuesday next week so lets both hope to see a flickering heart!
So far my spotting stopped as quickly as it started on friday thank goodness, i have been nauseous the past few days and not much of an appetite either but no complaints coming from me i say bring it on!
Just curious my levels were checked on Saturday (5+3 weeks) they were at 9036! is that average i feel like i stress if they are low then stress cause they are high any little thing i find reason to worry i hate it. I had levels checked yesterday and just waiting to hear what they are. I have a great doctor who is letting me get them checked weekly to keep me some what at peace for now.


----------



## SarahJane

We are both gonna see heartbeats next week Mommy_k! 
Nausea is a great sign. bring on the MS...

As for the numbers, I am no expert but they sound high to me x


----------



## Razcox

Mommy k - Your numbers are in the range of normal so try not to worry at 5+3 levels go from 5,680-13,660. Here is a useful link for anyone worried about numbers:

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


----------



## Round2

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind if I pop-in aswell. I've been stalking, but too afraid to post. My last pregnancy I joined a PAL group and left brokenhearted after another loss. But I've decided, regardless of what happens this time, I need some support from those going through the same thing.

A bit about me. I've had a MMC in March 2010. Found out at 13 weeks the baby had died at 8 weeks. An early loss in August 2010 at 4.5 weeks. And another MMC in Nov 2010, baby died between 8 and 9 weeks.

This pregnancy, I've had two u/s already and have seen a healthy heartbeat. I'm scheduled for another scan Nov 30. I'll be 9 weeks by then and if sucessful, it will be a huge milestone. Needless to say, I'm freaking out already! 

For those of you having brown spotting. I had some from 6w1d to 6w4d. The doctor was not concerned, but scanned me anyway and everything was fine. 

Good luck ladies! Hope we all have a very long time together on this thread.


----------



## SarahJane

welcome Round2 and wishing you a very happy and very healthy 9 months x


----------



## Razcox

Hey round! I am being brave too and refusing to let the past stop me from joining treads, if the worst happens again then i will deal with it but in the mean time i am going to enjoy being preggers with others in the same position xxx


----------



## Round2

Razcox said:


> Hey round! I am being brave too and refusing to let the past stop me from joining treads, if the worst happens again then i will deal with it but in the mean time i am going to enjoy being preggers with others in the same position xxx

Ya, that's a good attitude to have Raz. I trying....slowly! How ya feeling?

I just fnished my 4th breakfast and am scrounging for more food!


----------



## Jox

Welcome round2  x


----------



## collie_crazy

Lots of new cooking rainbows :headspin: Welcome ladies! 

LOL @ synchronised weeing SarahJane! 

Sorry the nosebleed scared you Sarah but glad thats all it was :hugs:

:hugs: Preshfest I'm sure everything is fine - in my last pregnancy my symptoms would come and go to but it was nothing to worry about. 

Raz sorry you're having trouble sleeping it sucks. So far I am managing to sleep OKish although up a number of times for the loo and tossing and turning a lot. PS your dog in your avatar is gorgeous x

Jox glad the injections are going ok, sorry they sting though :( 

InVivo - PMA girly :hugs: Everything will be fine, it has to be. Not long till the 29th - thats when I have my scan too :thumbup:

Well for me the sickness has well and truly started - the last few days have been bad but today has been awful - I've barely been able to do anything without throwing up! Even when showering!!


----------



## PreshFest

Razcox said:


> Hey round! I am being brave too and refusing to let the past stop me from joining treads, if the worst happens again then i will deal with it but in the mean time i am going to enjoy being preggers with others in the same position xxx

I'm doing the same... With my ectopic in July, we hadn't told anyone that I was pregnant, so no one found out until I was in the hospital losing it. So this time, we decided to at least tell close family and a select few of my friends (none of his). I figure we deserve to be excited about this pregnancy and there's no harm in getting very excited! If we lose it then we will deal with it, but I don't think being excited now is going to make losing it even worse.

Also... This baby deserves for it's family to love it and be thankful for it's existence. ESPECIALLY if it isn't going to survive.... But it's going to dammit!!!


----------



## futurephotos

Presh- I feel the same way. I decided not to live in fear for this pregnancy. If something bad is going to happen my worrying wont prevent it. I'd rather be happy and celebrate now and mourn later if I have to again. So far we've told a few close friends- we're going to tell our parents soon. We'll probably wait a little longer to make an announcement to everyone else.


----------



## heavyheart

sarahjane, glad your scan went well :hugs:, you will see a little heartbeat fluttering away on monday :hugs:

Hi newbies :flower: h&h 9months xx

Been stalking but not really posting recently, hope everyone is keeping well xx:hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

what a comfort this place is. Sometimes you do feel so alone but coming here and finding your support is wonderful. Sad that there are so many of us that understand though.

We have been to the lowest of depths and yet the positivity here is fantastic. Keep it up ladies!

We are yet to tell outside of my internet buddies but I think after we have that first scan and everything looks good we will, we have so many people rooting for us. We didn't tell until after the first scan with the first miscarriage but so glad we didn't wait until after the "magic 12 weeks" cos we lost ziggy the very next day was so cruel but cos we had told epople we had some amazing support. Last bfp we didn;t tell anyone and at 4w5d I was gutted but with noone to share. I guess there is no right time to tell but I think we all need to tell someone cos we need support good or bad. We need support for our fear and we need support should those fears be founded. BUT all that said we all JUST need a cheersquad cos it's gonna be a bright and beautiful July with so many rainbows to light up the world. And remember you can't get a rainbow without rain so I guess this is the end of the storm and now a gentle rain will just keep us until the magical day when the sun comes out and we hold our precious babies.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies :wave: and welcome to everyone that has just joined!

Silver - have you contacted the dcotor about the bleeding? It can be normal to have bleeding but I would get checked out just in case, especialy since it's been going on for a couple weeks.

sthorp - it's normal to be stressed. I'm a mess!! Hopefully we can all get to a point where we can start to relax and enjoy being pregnant. Your sickness sounds like a good sign!

SJ - glad your scan went well today! Deep breathing is going so so for me!! LOL

Collie - sorry you're not feeling well, but I think this is a great sign!! Keep up the puking!!! 
Sarah - I would have paniked too!!

Presh - FX that everything is OK tomorrow. Hopefully some rising numbers will give you some peace of mind. I have not really had any symptoms this pregnancy yet (I hope that's OK)

Invivo - FX for your scan on the 29th!

As for me, I had to call my doctors office MYSELF today (ugh! I hate going there, but it's the specialist so hopefully if everything is OK in a few weeks I can go back to my regular OB). 

Anyway, I got my beta results and they are 371 (at 4+5). I think that seems to be in the normal range, my dates might be off slightly due to late OV. They said my progesterone was borderline (I forgot to ask the exact number) but they are prescribing progesterone to take for about 10 days until my first ultrasound. The only problem is that its very expensive and my insurance is saying that they won't cover it because it's for infertility. I am trying to tell them that I'm already pregnant and that I am not taking it for infertility so I am now waiting to see if they are able to get some kind of approval for this. I have bloodwork scheduled for tomorrow again. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!!


----------



## PreshFest

BeachChica said:


> Hi ladies :wave: and welcome to everyone that has just joined!
> 
> Silver - have you contacted the dcotor about the bleeding? It can be normal to have bleeding but I would get checked out just in case, especialy since it's been going on for a couple weeks.
> 
> sthorp - it's normal to be stressed. I'm a mess!! Hopefully we can all get to a point where we can start to relax and enjoy being pregnant. Your sickness sounds like a good sign!
> 
> SJ - glad your scan went well today! Deep breathing is going so so for me!! LOL
> 
> Collie - sorry you're not feeling well, but I think this is a great sign!! Keep up the puking!!!
> Sarah - I would have paniked too!!
> 
> Presh - FX that everything is OK tomorrow. Hopefully some rising numbers will give you some peace of mind. I have not really had any symptoms this pregnancy yet (I hope that's OK)
> 
> Invivo - FX for your scan on the 29th!
> 
> As for me, I had to call my doctors office MYSELF today (ugh! I hate going there, but it's the specialist so hopefully if everything is OK in a few weeks I can go back to my regular OB).
> 
> Anyway, I got my beta results and they are 371 (at 4+5). I think that seems to be in the normal range, my dates might be off slightly due to late OV. They said my progesterone was borderline (I forgot to ask the exact number) but they are prescribing progesterone to take for about 10 days until my first ultrasound. The only problem is that its very expensive and my insurance is saying that they won't cover it because it's for infertility. I am trying to tell them that I'm already pregnant and that I am not taking it for infertility so I am now waiting to see if they are able to get some kind of approval for this. I have bloodwork scheduled for tomorrow again.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well!!!

Tomorrow I'll be 4+4 and I'm hoping to see a beta at 276, so our numbers are similar! But that is definitely within the normal range. :happydance:


----------



## Silverlilly

BeachChica, I haven't contacted my doctor yet because from everything I have read, it seems like there is not much that can be done if something is wrong...and my doctor isn't very helpful anyways! I have my first midwife appointment on Tuesday (it will be 8 weeks), and they said they will probably get me a scan earlier than the 11wk scan the doctor booked for me (which would be my *first* scan! It seems you ladies are all getting scans MUCH earlier). I'm not sure if I am getting - or seeking - the proper care. I'm taking it easy, resting a lot, and talking comfort in the fact that my boobs are still sore and I'm pretty queasy - didn't have these symptoms before my MC. So far, no more reddish spotting - just light brown now. I suspect the midwife would say this is 'normal' and just the uterus growing and clearing out...only the scan will tell. Right? maybe others have more experience? Should I be doing more, or just relax and wait?


----------



## BeachChica

Silver- every one of my MC's they got me in for a ultrasound right away as soon as I called about the bleeding. I did not have the cramping yet either and blood was brown. They do this to check that everything looks OK. If you are 7+ weeks they should see a HB etc. My scan I had around that time (MC #3), they did not see a HB for fetal pole so I was scheduled for a D&C right away, so that I would not have to endure the excruciating pain of a MC. Not sure why they would make you wait and prolong the worrying. It sounds like at your place you might have to dial up the drama a bit and INSIST on a scan now. I would.

Presh - FX, keep us posted!


----------



## futurephotos

My number at 4+3 was 4,369... I'm beginning to worry about being too high. 
This is from a chart I saw online:
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
So... even though I was between week 4&5 my number was already in the 5 wk range. I haven't gotten another beta since being 5 wks... but I'm thinking that if over the last 4 days my number has doubled again, then I'd already be in the 6 week range.

Has anyone else been 1 wk ahead of the charts? 
Is there anything I should be worried about because my numbers are high?


----------



## BeachChica

futurephotos said:


> My number at 4+3 was 4,369... I'm beginning to worry about being too high.
> This is from a chart I saw online:
> 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
> 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
> 6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
> So... even though I was between week 4&5 my number was already in the 5 wk range. I haven't gotten another beta since being 5 wks... but I'm thinking that if over the last 4 days my number has doubled again, then I'd already be in the 6 week range.
> 
> Has anyone else been 1 wk ahead of the charts?
> Is there anything I should be worried about because my numbers are high?

Future - are you sure on your dates? What did your doctor say about the numbers? I would think they would have mentioned something if they thought there was something wrong. Also high numbers can mean multiples!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## futurephotos

Hi Beach-
I'm really sure about my dates... LMP on October 18th. 
The only thing Dr. said was that it is going up nicely.


----------



## BeachChica

futurephotos said:


> Hi Beach-
> I'm really sure about my dates... LMP on October 18th.
> The only thing Dr. said was that it is going up nicely.

Well I would think you should be fine then... maybe twins!!! yeah!! :thumbup:


----------



## themarshas

Future I wouldn't worry. My first blood test was 771 at 3w6d. And at 4w1d it had more than doubled. My Dr said my levels were great and I know I couldn't have my dates wrong as I had a m/c with bleeding starting oct22nd. As for any spotting, I learned from the first time around that they can and will do any early scan if you take a stand. Id definitely do it.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Collie, thank you. I hate the first couple of months of pregnancy. I'm a nervous wreck and very hard to live with. Next Tuesday seems much to long away.

Raz, that's exactly my attitude to this pregnancy. I'm enjoying every minute of this baby while I have it here with me. My sister (who had 4 pregnancies and 4 healthy babies) tells me not to get my hopes up. I don't think a loss could hurt any more if I tried to be cautious, though.

BeachChica, hope your insurance doesn't take too long to see sense about the progesterone. That's an extra stress you don't need.

Still spotting here, not every time and it's still only a very slight discolouration of CM not actual blood. I've bled more and had a successful pregnancy, bled less and had a MMC. No way to know until Tuesday.


----------



## lubuto

Hey ladies, Hope you are all feeling better today. 
This can be a difficult time for one to be pregnant and worry that the same thing might happen again. I am quite there but today i woke up feeling positive and i just want to send some positivity around. 

I MC in June and said good bye to our two little angels but i have started talking to the life growing inside me and reassuring my baby(ies), that i am carrying this pregnancy to full term this time around and i just cant wait to shower this life with all the love i have. I dont have pregnancy symptoms save for here and there round ligament pain, and protuding veins on my hands and spider veins all over the body. I increased saliva, dry mouth at night, and also have a sore on my lower gum which is a first in my life. I have felt high energy in the past two days instead of feel exhausted....but i am keeping the hope alive. 
currenlty i feel no symptoms. But i know whats inside is developing life and organs. I hope you feel this positivity within you today that everything is just going to be fine. f'xed for all ladies on this thread.


----------



## Razcox

Morning all, POAS this morning a digi and got that lovely 3+ :happydance: Came right up in less then a min so my numbers must be ok. At least thats hurdle out the way for me.

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## SarahJane

Sadly I can't do positivity today. I am having a bad one.

Today is 12 months since I got my BFP with Evelyn. I woke up this morning to red bleeding again. I just feel so down in the dumps. 

It is a lovely concept to be positive but after the 12 months I have had, it is damn near impossible to expect anything other than the worst. 

The bottom line is that I shouldn't be worrying about bleeding in pregnancy, I shouldn't be imaginining that next Monday I will find out my new baby hasn't grown. I should instead be holding my growing daughter who died in April.

Sorry for bringing the thread down but today is just another one of those dates I should be seeing and smiling not seeing and crying :cry:


----------



## SarahJane

Razcox said:


> Morning all, POAS this morning a digi and got that lovely 3+ :happydance: Came right up in less then a min so my numbers must be ok. At least thats hurdle out the way for me.
> 
> How is everyone else this morning?


Really pleased for you babe :happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

SarahJane said:


> Sadly I can't do positivity today. I am having a bad one.
> 
> Today is 12 months since I got my BFP with Evelyn. I woke up this morning to red bleeding again. I just feel so down in the dumps.
> 
> It is a lovely concept to be positive but after the 12 months I have had, it is damn near impossible to expect anything other than the worst.
> 
> The bottom line is that I shouldn't be worrying about bleeding in pregnancy, I shouldn't be imaginining that next Monday I will find out my new baby hasn't grown. I should instead be holding my growing daughter who died in April.
> 
> Sorry for bringing the thread down but today is just another one of those dates I should be seeing and smiling not seeing and crying :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jox

Love you lots Sj :hugs: every milestone is so difficult, PAL is hard enough to deal with without the worry of bleeding too :-( I really hope your scan on monday shows your little baby is growing well. Thinking of you and beautiful Evelyn soo much xxx


----------



## Round2

Oh SarahJane, I'm so sorry. It's okay to feel angry and upset. You've been through so much and you are completely entitled to cry, scream and feel as angry as you want. Do what you need to do to get through today and the next few days. And never feel bad about expressing your feelings. This is a support group and we're all here to help you.


----------



## PreshFest

So sorry SarahJane! It's all of our worst nightmares.... I check for blood every time I go to the bathroom and will sometimes go JUST so I can check. It's awful. I'll be thinking of you and I hope your upcoming scan goes well. Good luck... 

AFM...I have another blood test today and I'm still freaking out about it. So worried that the results are going to ruin everyones thanksgiving tomorrow. Terrified :(


----------



## SarahJane

You girls are amazing, thanks so much for your kindness xxx


----------



## sarah986

Aw Sarah, dont feel guilty about the way you feel!! Its only natural to feel like that, Uv had such a tough year, and yet here you are still trying and not giving up hope. Today you may not feel strong but we all know how strong you really are. Today you were going to have a down day no matter what, its a huge reminder of what you should of had and a precious little girl you had to say goodbye to. Hope the bleeding stops soon, and you get the reassurance you need. Thinking of you.xx

Preshfest, im sure your numbers will be just perfect, tomorrow you will have one more reason to be thankful. xx


----------



## Round2

Raz, congrats on the 3+, everything seems great so far.

Presh, good luck today. When will you get the results of your beta?


----------



## PreshFest

Round2 said:


> Raz, congrats on the 3+, everything seems great so far.
> 
> Presh, good luck today. When will you get the results of your beta?

I usually get them about an hour after the blood draw... So I should get it in about 2 hours from now...


----------



## Round2

PreshFest said:


> Round2 said:
> 
> 
> Raz, congrats on the 3+, everything seems great so far.
> 
> Presh, good luck today. When will you get the results of your beta?
> 
> I usually get them about an hour after the blood draw... So I should get it in about 2 hours from now...Click to expand...

Wow, you clinic is fast! Can't wait to hear your numbers.


----------



## Razcox

thanks round! How are things with you?

Presh - Wow that is fast! Glad they are keeping an eye on you.

SJ - So sorry its a tough few days for you, my losses have all been early so i can only imagine how hard it must have been to go through what you did :hug: I do however go through the what if moments, not helped by the fact that with all 3 losses there has been people in the office due around the same time i should have been. Not when i hear them talk about their little ones i am constantly reminded of what i should have had as well.


----------



## SarahJane

Razcox said:


> thanks round! How are things with you?
> 
> Presh - Wow that is fast! Glad they are keeping an eye on you.
> 
> SJ - So sorry its a tough few days for you, my losses have all been early so i can only imagine how hard it must have been to go through what you did :hug: I do however go through the what if moments, not helped by the fact that with all 3 losses there has been people in the office due around the same time i should have been. Not when i hear them talk about their little ones i am constantly reminded of what i should have had as well.

Just because your babies were a bit smaller doesn't mean that it was any easier than a later loss. I am 6 weeks pregnant and I will love this little one as much as I love Evelyn. Loss is tough no matter when or how it happens. :hugs:

I am feeling a lot more positive now, like most days the bleeding has stopped again so I am more relaxed. I am still sad about my little girl though. She was so perfect. (Love you Evelyn xxx)


----------



## heavyheart

Big hugs sarahjane :hugs::hugs: floaty kisses to Evelyn :hugs: xxx

I feel your pain, iam coming up soon to 6years since i lost my Milly at 19wks, will miss and love her forever xxx

Glad your feeling more relaxed about the spotting xxx


----------



## PreshFest

Just got my results back!!!! 356!! I needed 276, so that is AWESOME NEWS! They are now higher than they ever were with my ectopic. Not that that means anything, but still :happydance:


----------



## Round2

Congrats Presh! Those numbers are awesome. I know it's doesn't completely rule out ectopic, but it's definately a great sign. Will you have an early scan?


----------



## PreshFest

I have a scan scheduled for Dec. 1st!


----------



## SarahJane

Awww lovely news Presh, hope time flies for your scan :happydance:


----------



## Mommy_K

SJ- thats great that the bleeding has stopped thats something positive to focus on. I know its hard to forcus on positive when its mostly negative that enters your mind, but know your not alone in this.

Presh- great news your numbers are rising i know i too feel relief when i get my numbers back and they have gone up, it sounds like most of us are awaiting a scan next week.

So my numbers were at 9037 on saturday(5+3 weeks) and at 13000 on monday(5+5 weeks) they did not double which had me alittle freaked out so i have been googling all info on beta numbers i am driving myself crazy and need to stop googling!!! and since my spotting episode on friday i have been going to bathroom to check all day long wish this fear and worry would go away but i take solace in knowing i am not alone i have all of you here going through the same stuff.
Praying we all see flickering hearts on our future scans!


----------



## SarahJane

Hey mommy_k - I am sure it is doubling every 2 to 3 days and that it slows down when it gets a bit higher so I am pretty sure you have nothing to worry about (I am not an expert on numbers but read something earlier today which someone else posted about this)

Either way, google is BAD!! LOL (she says guiltily as she constantly googles everything:blush: )


----------



## PreshFest

I will be one day shy of six weeks for my scan... Is that too early? :shrug:


----------



## SarahJane

No, a scan is good at any time hun

It is possible you may not see a heartbeat though so don't worry if there isn't one. I was 6+1 yesterday based on LMP and there was only a yolk sac, but I knew that I was a lot earlier than this as I know when I ovulated and think I was closer to 5+4.


----------



## Mommy_K

Presh- not too early i had one on friday 5+2 weeks they saw ges sac and yolk but no heart beat yet so just go in prepared to not see a heart beat as it may not be there at that time and if it is wonderful!

SJ- i know google is terrible i need more self control i sit and google and diagnose myself all day lets make a pact to limit that time on google as it only causes more stress than anything.


----------



## Round2

Mommy_K, I agree with SarahJane. After a certain level, your doubling time increases. Have you checked out the Betabase https://www.betabase.info ? According to this, your numbers look great.

Presh, I had scan at 6w2d and saw a baby with a heartbeat....abdominally! So you never know what you'll see. But don't be disappointed if you don't see much either. At this stage, a few hours makes a huge difference in development.


----------



## SarahJane

Pact agreed - google only for emergencies!


----------



## PreshFest

Thanks ladies! I won't worry too much about the heart beat.. I really just want to make sure it's in the right place!!


----------



## confusedprego

PreshFest said:


> Thanks ladies! I won't worry too much about the heart beat.. I really just want to make sure it's in the right place!!

I had a scan yesterday at 4w5d because I was having pain on my right side. Turns out either my corpus luteum ruptured (U/S tech said there was fluid all around the ovary) and the dr just said I have a corpus luteum, but either way they did a scan to make sure the pain i was having wasn't because of an ectopic pregnancy and all they could see on my scan was a gestational sac. They said this was a perfect development so far, and in pregnancy even a few days will show a big difference, so don't be upset if you don't see a heartbeat but find comfort and knowing you'll be able to tell that it's in the uterus :) It sure relieved me!! 

I'm totally guilty about googling too!! I've been googling pain in side during pregnancy and ultimately is why I called the doctor even though I knew what the pain of a corpus luteum feels like on my right ovary (painful!). Now, I've been googling effects of it rupturing on an early pregnancy and have been freaking myself out that I may need progesterone supplements. But, I think the doctor has been doing this long enough that he would have said something if he thought I needed it. Plus, I got a blood test done today but unfortunately won't get the results until Monday because of thanksgiving :( Ohwell, I'm just trying to leave my trust in the doctor and keep telling myself he knows what he's doing. 

He also ordered more bloodtests to follow me more closely and bumped my first real u/s up to December 5th instead of the 12th :) so excited!

Glad to hear everyone else is hanging in there and I can't wait to hear about everyone's scans!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## BeachChica

Raz - that's great news!!!

SJ - :hugs: I'm so sorry you're feeling down today but totally understand. Prayers for you for Monday! Glad teh bleeding has stopped.

Presh - Great news about your numbers. Those look good. Mine were about the same (371) at 4+5. My 1st scan is December 1st too (can't remember if I already mentioned this)

Mommy_K - you're numbers look like you are progressing nicely, don't worry!!!

Well I went in for a blood draw today but won't get my results until Monday either. I am patiently waiting. 

Do any of you ladies use a pregnancy app on your phone to track your pregnancy? I am using the "What to Expect" and "Ipregant". Just wondering if anyone else is using any good apps.


----------



## confusedprego

BeachChica said:


> Raz - that's great news!!!
> 
> SJ - :hugs: I'm so sorry you're feeling down today but totally understand. Prayers for you for Monday! Glad teh bleeding has stopped.
> 
> Presh - Great news about your numbers. Those look good. Mine were about the same (371) at 4+5. My 1st scan is December 1st too (can't remember if I already mentioned this)
> 
> Mommy_K - you're numbers look like you are progressing nicely, don't worry!!!
> 
> Well I went in for a blood draw today but won't get my results until Monday either. I am patiently waiting.
> 
> Do any of you ladies use a pregnancy app on your phone to track your pregnancy? I am using the "What to Expect" and "Ipregant". Just wondering if anyone else is using any good apps.

I went a little pregnancy app crazy and got 4 of them! I have the what the expect one, babybump (I like this one a lot!), the babycenter pregnancy one, and one called "happy pregnancy". I don't really care for the last one much, but the others have their pros and cons but are basically the same thing :)


----------



## BeachChica

confusedprego said:


> I went a little pregnancy app crazy and got 4 of them! I have the what the expect one, babybump (I like this one a lot!), the babycenter pregnancy one, and one called "happy pregnancy". I don't really care for the last one much, but the others have their pros and cons but are basically the same thing :)

Hmmm... I will have to check out the babybump one...


----------



## PreshFest

BeachChica said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> I went a little pregnancy app crazy and got 4 of them! I have the what the expect one, babybump (I like this one a lot!), the babycenter pregnancy one, and one called "happy pregnancy". I don't really care for the last one much, but the others have their pros and cons but are basically the same thing :)
> 
> Hmmm... I will have to check out the babybump one...Click to expand...

I have baby bump, too! And the what to expect one


----------



## Mommy_K

confusedprego said:


> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I won't worry too much about the heart beat.. I really just want to make sure it's in the right place!!
> 
> I had a scan yesterday at 4w5d because I was having pain on my right side. Turns out either my corpus luteum ruptured (U/S tech said there was fluid all around the ovary) and the dr just said I have a corpus luteum, but either way they did a scan to make sure the pain i was having wasn't because of an ectopic pregnancy and all they could see on my scan was a gestational sac. They said this was a perfect development so far, and in pregnancy even a few days will show a big difference, so don't be upset if you don't see a heartbeat but find comfort and knowing you'll be able to tell that it's in the uterus :) It sure relieved me!!
> 
> I'm totally guilty about googling too!! I've been googling pain in side during pregnancy and ultimately is why I called the doctor even though I knew what the pain of a corpus luteum feels like on my right ovary (painful!). Now, I've been googling effects of it rupturing on an early pregnancy and have been freaking myself out that I may need progesterone supplements. But, I think the doctor has been doing this long enough that he would have said something if he thought I needed it. Plus, I got a blood test done today but unfortunately won't get the results until Monday because of thanksgiving :( Ohwell, I'm just trying to leave my trust in the doctor and keep telling myself he knows what he's doing.
> 
> He also ordered more bloodtests to follow me more closely and bumped my first real u/s up to December 5th instead of the 12th :) so excited!
> 
> Glad to hear everyone else is hanging in there and I can't wait to hear about everyone's scans!! :hugs: :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh you are so not alone that was me on friday i googled everything about corpus luteum rupture as i too have had pain on my right ovary since the beginning i have been stressed mine ruptured as well but they didnt see anything so is that all it is then pain from the cyst? thats a good thing right? i have been on prometrium 100mg once a day since the beginning so hoping it will help everything.


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Sarahjane - you're right of course you are - none of us should be here - Emily should be due in less than 6 weeks, instead I am 6 weeks newly pregnant and worried out my mind that something is going to go wrong again. I should be putting finishing touches to her room and complaining about fat ankles - instead I am right back at the begining again and it is all so unfair :cry: I had a psychology appointment today and said to her - I wish I was still pregnant with Emily, I miss her, I love her, I want her, but I also love this new baby already - and if I hadnt lost her then I wouldnt have this one - but I dont want to choose I want both and i dont care if that makes me greedy :cry: 

:hugs: I wish I could say something that would make everything better but I cant. Except we are all here for you - we are all going to get through this together and we WILL get our rainbows.

Awesome news Presh!! Amazing numbers :happydance:

I have the babybump app and the what to expect app - I have the what to expect when your expecting book too :thumbup:


----------



## futurephotos

I had a little bit of blood when I wiped a few moments ago. I hope and pray that everything will still be ok this time.


----------



## BeachChica

Collie - so sorry you are feeling down. I totally understand :hugs:

Future - NO!!! FX that's its nothing. I was just reading on one of my pregnancy apps (6 week info) that that spotting can be normal at this stage of pregnancy.


----------



## confusedprego

Mommy_K said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PreshFest said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I won't worry too much about the heart beat.. I really just want to make sure it's in the right place!!
> 
> I had a scan yesterday at 4w5d because I was having pain on my right side. Turns out either my corpus luteum ruptured (U/S tech said there was fluid all around the ovary) and the dr just said I have a corpus luteum, but either way they did a scan to make sure the pain i was having wasn't because of an ectopic pregnancy and all they could see on my scan was a gestational sac. They said this was a perfect development so far, and in pregnancy even a few days will show a big difference, so don't be upset if you don't see a heartbeat but find comfort and knowing you'll be able to tell that it's in the uterus :) It sure relieved me!!
> 
> I'm totally guilty about googling too!! I've been googling pain in side during pregnancy and ultimately is why I called the doctor even though I knew what the pain of a corpus luteum feels like on my right ovary (painful!). Now, I've been googling effects of it rupturing on an early pregnancy and have been freaking myself out that I may need progesterone supplements. But, I think the doctor has been doing this long enough that he would have said something if he thought I needed it. Plus, I got a blood test done today but unfortunately won't get the results until Monday because of thanksgiving :( Ohwell, I'm just trying to leave my trust in the doctor and keep telling myself he knows what he's doing.
> 
> He also ordered more bloodtests to follow me more closely and bumped my first real u/s up to December 5th instead of the 12th :) so excited!
> 
> Glad to hear everyone else is hanging in there and I can't wait to hear about everyone's scans!! :hugs: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you are so not alone that was me on friday i googled everything about corpus luteum rupture as i too have had pain on my right ovary since the beginning i have been stressed mine ruptured as well but they didnt see anything so is that all it is then pain from the cyst? thats a good thing right? i have been on prometrium 100mg once a day since the beginning so hoping it will help everything.Click to expand...

Yea, the cyst is harmless! don't worry about it especially if you're already on progesterone supplements :) They just get concerned if they get too big, but sounds like yours is fine!


----------



## collie_crazy

Future! Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## lubuto

SarahJane said:


> Sadly I can't do positivity today. I am having a bad one.
> 
> Today is 12 months since I got my BFP with Evelyn. I woke up this morning to red bleeding again. I just feel so down in the dumps.
> 
> It is a lovely concept to be positive but after the 12 months I have had, it is damn near impossible to expect anything other than the worst.
> 
> The bottom line is that I shouldn't be worrying about bleeding in pregnancy, I shouldn't be imaginining that next Monday I will find out my new baby hasn't grown. I should instead be holding my growing daughter who died in April.
> 
> Sorry for bringing the thread down but today is just another one of those dates I should be seeing and smiling not seeing and crying :cry:




SarahJane said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> thanks round! How are things with you?
> 
> Presh - Wow that is fast! Glad they are keeping an eye on you.
> 
> SJ - So sorry its a tough few days for you, my losses have all been early so i can only imagine how hard it must have been to go through what you did :hug: I do however go through the what if moments, not helped by the fact that with all 3 losses there has been people in the office due around the same time i should have been. Not when i hear them talk about their little ones i am constantly reminded of what i should have had as well.
> 
> Just because your babies were a bit smaller doesn't mean that it was any easier than a later loss. I am 6 weeks pregnant and I will love this little one as much as I love Evelyn. Loss is tough no matter when or how it happens. :hugs:
> 
> I am feeling a lot more positive now, like most days the bleeding has stopped again so I am more relaxed. I am still sad about my little girl though. She was so perfect. (Love you Evelyn xxx)Click to expand...




futurephotos said:


> I had a little bit of blood when I wiped a few moments ago. I hope and pray that everything will still be ok this time.

Hi Hope everything is alright and no bleeding. Just thinking of you


----------



## SarahJane

Thinking of you futurephotos :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Hoping everything is ok futurephotos :hugs:

Feel so crappy this morning which i know is a good thing but doesnt help with the feeling crappy! Think i am going back to bed after i have fed the dogs . .


----------



## sthorp1179

Hope everything is ok for those with spotting/bleeding issues i am fortunate so far not to have had any because i know if i see even the slightest bit of pink i will be panicking and wotrying my head off! If it is any help i do have a bleeding successful pregnancy story. With my third pregnancy i was a day late for my period and tested in the morning and got a faint second line. It wasn't quite enough for me at that stage to think pregnancy (i wasn't as clued up then as i am now lol) and when i started bleeding that day i thought oh well and thought nothing more of it. I bled like a normal period for about 3 days and spotted for another couple. We were ntnp at the time and next month when my period didn't come i got a cb digi and it said pregnant 3+. Now i am admitting to a bit of stupidity here but it never occurred to me what the 3+ actually meant although theoretically it meant 5 weeks upwards i assumed it must be in the lower range of that.

At 12 weeks i found out i was actually 16+5 at my first scan! I could not believe it everything was fine and what i thought was a period was possibly a breakthrough bleed or early bleeding. My son is now 2 in two weeks time lol!


----------



## BeachChica

Happy Thanksgiving girls :wave:

Sthorp - that's a great story to share! Hopefully that's the same situation for our girls in the thread!


----------



## Round2

Future - hope you are okay. Will your clinic give you an ultrasound or betas...to put your mind at ease?

Raz - glad your feeling icky! I know it sucks, but it really does bring me comfort. The days that I feel good, I get really scared.

Happy Thanksgiving to all the American girls. Wish it was Thanksgiving here. I could go for some turkey and stuffing and sitting around in my pj's watching football.


----------



## Razcox

Eeek Got my first scan date through, 1st december so i should be by LMP nearly 7 weeks but by my calculations about 6 1/2 weeks. Less then a week and i will get to see the beanie and see if everything is ok for now.


----------



## SarahJane

Aww how lovely Raz, bet you are so excited but scared at same time?! 

I am dreading my scan on Monday but today baby sent me a message to say he or she was ok. Very random but it was definitely a message!

Bleeding back but old brown blood again. Hope they can work out what is causing it and that it has nothing to do with my baby.


----------



## Razcox

Yep SJ scared and excited all rolled into one, will be a wreck next week!


----------



## SarahJane

We will all be here to hold your hand! 

Are they going to be able to test the baby to see if genes all ok too?


----------



## BeachChica

Great news Raz - My scan is on the first also and we are at about the same stage. I think my dates might be off about 3 days too because of late OV. Lots of scans coming up so FX that they are all successful. 

SJ - I hope they can get to the bottom of the darn blood!!!!


----------



## PreshFest

Wow... The 1st is a big day for so many of us! Six more days!!!


----------



## Razcox

SarahJane said:


> We will all be here to hold your hand!
> 
> Are they going to be able to test the baby to see if genes all ok too?

At the moment no, if i get to 2nd tri then they will have to do an amnio to check. There is a 1% risk at this point of something called Patau syndrome with my translocation


----------



## Round2

Oh wow, big week next week. My scan is on the Nov 30th. I'll be 9 weeks and have never had a good 9 week scan. I'm absolutely terrified!!

My last scan I think I actually had an anxiety attack. I started hyperventalating and shaking before they called me in.

Wouldn't you love to be one of those people that get excited about their scans?


----------



## SarahJane

I'd love to be one of those people who is excited about scans, I'd also like to be one of those people whose biggest worries is how many dress sizes they will go up in pregnancy. 
Sorry for self pity moment but made the foolish mistake of reading some posts in 1st tri today and it just annoyed the hell out of me that people seem to be so naive and assume that because they are pregnant they are going to get a baby. I am just jealous I guess that I want to feel like that!
I hate my body today!


----------



## Razcox

Huge :hug: to you both Round and SJ.

SJ - I know what you mean, I made the error of joining the main due in July thread and i had to leave as i didnt belong in there :( The turning point was some saying they were jealous of those getting early scans . . . . Sorry love but we are nothing to be jealous of and if you had been through half of what we have you would never say that! Scans for me now are a thing to be feared and a moment of blinding terror as you go into that dark oppressive little room. 

I have not ventured into the 1st tri section beacuse i know i will say something and cause upset. I ranted at work the other month when a guy was going on about the fact he wanted a boy (his wife was expecting and was in 2nd tri) and would be dissapointed if he had a girl. i was so angry i said 'You should just be happy its alive and healthy, thats more then some of us get. That ended the convo!


----------



## Mommy_K

I think we all have scans next week mine is on Nov.29 i will be 7 weeks, i am with you ladies i fear my scans like nothing else i too am a nervous wreck in the waiting room and walk in expecting the worst. Wish i could feel joy for every scan but how can any of us feel that if you have been told more bad than good.

I have been stressing the past 2 days as my morning sickness has lightened up and dont really feel it and i know what happens when the sickness goes and i am terrified!


----------



## SarahJane

What is so lovely about being in here is that I don't sound like a total loony! I agree about people being jealous over early scans... OMFG - i will take a 12 week scan having never lost a baby rather than being on 3rd pregnancy with no baby to show for it and currently spotting!

As for the guy at work - good on you for what you said... Paul used to joke with Evelyn that he was going to send it back if it was a girl and I think he really regretted the joke when we lost her. He blamed himself even though he was only joking! 

I am so glad I have you guys to rant at!!

BTW Round, we are here for you hun xxxx


----------



## SarahJane

Mommy_K I really hope you get really sick later hun (in the nicest possible way!) :hugs:


----------



## Mommy_K

SJ- i really hope your spotting stops and they figure out why you have it.

Raz- I probably would have said the same thing some people take pregnancy and a baby for granted when some of us struggle so much to carry a pregnancy maybe the guy will think twice before opening his mouth and be a little more sensitive.

I have been finding myself in the what if moments alot the past few days its hard as i would have been 30 weeks pregnant 10 weeks behind my cousin who is due any time which is bring up the emotions. I have a hard time with her because her baby was a mistake to her and unwanted she considered terminating in the beginning and i struggle with the "why does she get to keep her baby she didnt want it?" i wanted mine and didn't get to keep it. I think the anger and jealousy takes over and you become a crazy lady but i know you ladies understand.


----------



## Razcox

it seems like the 8-9 week period is a tense time for a few of us on here, i am with SJ on this and hope you feel really sick later xxx

With me it was my boobs at about 8 1/2 weeks they were not as heavy feeling and fit in my bra ok again, then the sicky feeling stopped. :( Will be crossing everything possibel that its not going to happen to any of us this time though xx

SJ - Your poor husband i bet he felt awful :( of course it wasnt his fault and he didnt mean it but i know my DH would feel guilty as well if that had happened x


----------



## Razcox

urgg dont get me started on the anger and jealousy bit. When i lost my first my DH cousin got a girl preggers, he was 18 and it was an accident they had only been seeing each other for 3 weeks! To make matters worse it turned out she had been cheating on her OH with this lad at the time so there was an overlap which meant she wasnt 100% on who the father was!!!! I had to sit and watch her moan about it all while thinking it should have been me with that bump growing not some silly little girl who didnt even want it.


----------



## PineappleRock

Can I join you ladies? I'm due on 7/31! I got my BFP almost a year to the day I found out I lost our July 2011 baby last November. I still cannot believe I am pregnant I am so excited!


----------



## BeachChica

Welcome Pineapple :wave:
Sorry about your previous loss :sad1:


----------



## mlyn26

Big milestone reached for me yesterday - i was 9 weeks and that's when i began losing my first baby :cry:

I hope all you having scans this coming week get fantastic news. I have a 10 week scan on 3rd Dec. Fingers crossed for all of us. :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

mlyn26 said:


> Big milestone reached for me yesterday - i was 9 weeks and that's when i began losing my first baby :cry:
> 
> I hope all you having scans this coming week get fantastic news. I have a 10 week scan on 3rd Dec. Fingers crossed for all of us. :hugs:

Congrats mlyn!!! :happydance:


----------



## MummyStobe

Panicking - just been to the bathroom and noticed a streak of brown blood on my panty liner :nope: 
Brown bleeding has always been the start of the end for me - thinking the worst :cry:


----------



## SarahJane

MummyStobe said:


> Panicking - just been to the bathroom and noticed a streak of brown blood on my panty liner :nope:
> Brown bleeding has always been the start of the end for me - thinking the worst :cry:

Sending positive vibes your way hun, keeping everything crossed that your baby is in there nice and snug :hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

mlyn26 said:


> Big milestone reached for me yesterday - i was 9 weeks and that's when i began losing my first baby :cry:
> 
> I hope all you having scans this coming week get fantastic news. I have a 10 week scan on 3rd Dec. Fingers crossed for all of us. :hugs:

Really chuffed for you hun xxx


----------



## Mommy_K

MummyStobe said:


> Panicking - just been to the bathroom and noticed a streak of brown blood on my panty liner :nope:
> Brown bleeding has always been the start of the end for me - thinking the worst :cry:

Also sending positive vibes your way. Hope that little one is hanging on tight!


----------



## Razcox

mlyn - Great news about the scan :happydance:

Pineapple - Welcome *waves*

MummyStobe - :hugs: for the panic and will be hoping that its just the baby digging in for the next 8 months xx

Afraid thats aboout all i can manage this morning as feel very rough again this morning


----------



## BeachChica

MummyStobe said:


> Panicking - just been to the bathroom and noticed a streak of brown blood on my panty liner :nope:
> Brown bleeding has always been the start of the end for me - thinking the worst :cry:

Mummystobe - sending positive vibes your way that its nothing. I know what you mean about the worrying. The brown is how is starts for me too but it is still normal to have some bleeding around this time.


----------



## collie_crazy

:wave: Hello girls, sorry I've been a bit MIA recently - really struggling with the sickness and nausea. I'm trying so hard not to moan because I am so happy that I am pregnant again and I dont care how sick I get but its hard when you feel like throwing up 24/7. My throat is so raw and my stomach hurts so bad from throwing up constantly. I'm going to have to go back to the doctor on Monday and I'm scared she will want to admit me to be put on a drip... I was threatened with it last time but managed not to go because I started to manage water. I'm trying so hard but everything that hits my stomach comes back! Sorry for TMI ladies!



SarahJane said:


> I'd love to be one of those people who is excited about scans, I'd also like to be one of those people whose biggest worries is how many dress sizes they will go up in pregnancy.
> Sorry for self pity moment but made the foolish mistake of reading some posts in 1st tri today and it just annoyed the hell out of me that people seem to be so naive and assume that because they are pregnant they are going to get a baby. I am just jealous I guess that I want to feel like that!
> I hate my body today!

I have dipped in and out of first tri a few days ago and ended up feeling very frustrated. I wanted to scream at so many of them for the whole - I'm pregnant = baby thing. Maybe thats wrong of me but its how I feel :cry: I cant imagine bringing my baby home, right now I'm pregnant and I am so thankful but I just cant imagine the future like I did with my first pregnancy...

Oh and Raz the whole early scan thing annoyed me too! I seen some in the first tri saying they were going to PRETEND to have pains and bleeding just so they could get an early scan. Dont they realise there are people who really need those scans? I was supposed to get a 6 week scan at the EPU but the earliest they could get me in is 7+3 because they are so busy! 

Mommy_K I am so there with you. I would be 35 weeks now... my colleague in work is 31 weeks and is huge, she is also having a little girl. My little girl was very much planned and very much wanted - her pregnancy was a bit of a honey trap, she used a one night stand to get pregnant on purpose hoping that the father would then want a relationship with her. She cant afford to live without a child let alone buy things for her baby - she is relying on other people to buy everything she needs and I want to scream at her everytime I see her because I just dont think she realises how lucky she is :cry:

Mummystobe - how are you today :hugs: Been thinking about you xxx

Hope everyone else is well :hugs: 2 more sleeps till my scan... so scared its not even funny!


----------



## MummyStobe

Thanks everyone. No sign of any more spotting this morning. I'm so paranoid though keep going to the bathroom to check. I'm going to chase my early scan tomorrow, will feel happier once I see a flickering heartbeat.

Amanda I'm sorry to hear that you are so ill with m/s. I know exactly what you mean about trying not to complain because you're pleased to be pregnant. I've said it myself that I'll happily throw up everyday if I get my baby at the end of it. Have you tried sucking some hard boiled sweets, might help to get some sugar back in you without upsetting your stomach too much. Normally works for me but admittly as a hangover cure! 

Hope everyone else is well. xx


----------



## Maria27

Im due July 22


----------



## sthorp1179

Congratulations maria! 

Glad everyone with spotting or bleeding has slowed or settled i am so happy i have not had any of that so far as i would be panicking like crazy! Thinking of ringing to book in with the midwife next week and see what she says. I am not crazy about going to the epu again after the bad times we have had there recently but on the other hand i am.driving myself crazy worrying about what is happening in wombland!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## sthorp1179

Hope everyones scans go well this week i have been very brave and booked in to see the mw at 1.30pm i have also enquired about a private reassurance scan at 9 weeks hopefully to get a good look at baby and put my worries to rest before xmas

:hugs: to all those worrying about their beans we will hopefully all be rubbing our big bellies next year and complaining about the heat :hugs:


----------



## MummyStobe

Just a quick update, spoken to my midwife this morning and she's got me a scan tomorrow after work. Feeling very nervous now.


----------



## Razcox

Will be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## themarshas

MummyStobe- I hope everything is fine! Fingers crossed for you! 

AFM: Morning sickness hit this morning and although I wasn't excited about it when I was in the shower trying to wash my hair and not hurl, I'm excited about it now! Clearly I'm a fool. But it's just another point I didn't get to last time so it's still exciting.


----------



## Round2

Hi girls,

Just got back from a lovely girls weekend with some friends. It was the perfect distraction to help me forget about the big scary scan I have this week.

Sorry to all the ladies that have had some spotting. I know it's hard to stay positive, but try hard. I had some spotting and 6 weeks and have seen a lovely heartbeat twice.

Good luck to all the girls this week having a scan. This is a really big week, I know there are alot of us. We should try and organize a list.


----------



## SarahJane

I saw the heartbeat - yippppeeee! So happy now 

Mummystobe - I hope you get the same lovely news as me xxx


----------



## Round2

Sarah, that's great news. So happy for you. One scan down.....lets keep the good news rolling!


----------



## PreshFest

SarahJane said:


> I saw the heartbeat - yippppeeee! So happy now
> 
> Mummystobe - I hope you get the same lovely news as me xxx

GREAT news!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mommy_K

awwww! great news SJ


----------



## Razcox

Woo hoo thats great news SJ!!! :happydance: As round has said thats one down and a lovely result!

I think a few have scans on the 1st, me inc but not sure who else . . . 3 sleeps until i see the beanie! TBH not to worried about this one (well any more then i normally am about the dreaded scans) its the next one thats going to cause a blind panic.


----------



## MummyStobe

SarahJane said:


> I saw the heartbeat - yippppeeee! So happy now
> 
> Mummystobe - I hope you get the same lovely news as me xxx

Fantastic news hun. Can enjoy your holiday now - have a fab time x


----------



## Miss_C

WTG SJ!! Awesome news.

My appointment with the FS is on the 9th and we will be almost 8 weeks a day or 2 short so we should know something definite then. I am crapping myself. We have had no bloods, no docs appointments nothing yet, just waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## collie_crazy

Yay for good scan SJ! 

Well I am feeling much better today and even managed to go out for lunch with my mum and aunts but then I started panicing because I didnt feel as sick :shrug: What is this like!? 

Scan tomorrow so probably no sleep tonight!


----------



## SarahJane

collie_crazy said:


> Yay for good scan SJ!
> 
> Well I am feeling much better today and even managed to go out for lunch with my mum and aunts but then I started panicing because I didnt feel as sick :shrug: What is this like!?
> 
> Scan tomorrow so probably no sleep tonight!

Can wait to hear your good news from your scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mommy_K

collie_crazy said:


> Yay for good scan SJ!
> 
> Well I am feeling much better today and even managed to go out for lunch with my mum and aunts but then I started panicing because I didnt feel as sick :shrug: What is this like!?
> 
> Scan tomorrow so probably no sleep tonight!

i had a day or two where is wasnt feeling sick anymore and i was freaking out too! but then it came back in full force i have never been so happy to feel sick all day and hope we are all sick for the next month or so. We both have scans tomorrow so i feel your stress for me this scan at 7 weeks usually goes normal i am starting to panic as my 8-9 weeks mark is coming and that is when things usually go wrong.

praying we both have great scans tomorrow!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls :wave: 
MommyStobe - glad they were able to get you in for a scan tomorrow!!

SJ- Thanks great news!! :yipee:

Raz - I will be joining you for a scan on the 1st! 

Collie - good luck on your scan tomorrow. 

As for me, I got my blood results back today from last week, my beta was up to 5569 (11/23) up from 371 the week before (11/17). Yeah! :happydance: Looking forward to my scan on Thursday. Hope it goes OK!!!


----------



## sarah986

Fab news about your scan Sarah. Its so amazing 2 see that little heartbeat and know everything is ok for now!

Beachchicka your numbers are looking great.

Goodluck collie and mommy k with your scans 2day, im sure everything will be perfect.

My sickness is starting to come and go, and smells are still driving me crazy. My boobs are starting to get sore and bigger now. I wasnt going to have another scan until 12 weeks but dont think i will be able to hold out until then, also i havent booked in with my midwife yet so il prob not get my 12 week scan until later. I feel like i cant get excited about this pregnancy, i dont even want to tell anyone as im terrified something will go wrong.


----------



## heavyheart

sarahjane - so glad your scan went well and you got to see that lovely hb!!:hugs:

Amanda - Good luck for your scan, hope to hear the same great news :hugs: i hope your sickness eases off for you, i know u are so glad to be pregnant but being that sick all the time is soooo hard, i was like that with my last so you have all my sympathy :hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone else is keeping well :flower: i see there are many with appointments and scans coming up, good luck to everyone.

AFM- iam the same i wonder in and out of first tri but alot of it makes me want to scream, theres a thread this morning about labour and birthing plans...... i cant even think that far ahead, its unthinkable that some people lie about bleeding and pains just to get early scans i cant believe they are jealous of people like me and many of you that all need them. I also was meant to have an early scan at 6weeks but they are so busy my appointment is monday so ill be just over 8weeks. I wish i had the excitement but iam filled with worry and dread and i imagine that will only get worse the nearer it gets. xxx


----------



## heavyheart

also good luck to mommy k for your scan today :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Mommy_K

Hi ladies well i saw the heartbeat today!!! have another scan at 9 weeks that will be the test for me as my babies don't usually make it that far. lets keep the happy scans going for the week so far so good!


----------



## Round2

Great news Mommy_K!

My big scan is tomorrow. Things seem to go bad for me between 8 and 9 weeks. So if successful, tomorrow will be a huge milestone.


----------



## Razcox

Great news Mummy_K about the HB!

Round good luck for tomorrow will be keeping everything crossed for you! xx

I am the same as both you ladies, never had a beanie live past 8 1/2 weeks so to get to 9 weeks will be a huge milestone. Heres hoping for all of us x


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats ladies on all the heartbeats!! I know everyone getting scans the rest of the week will have good results too!! I'm booked for a scan on Monday at 6weeks 4days...same exact day the baby measured at every scan I had last time with no heartbeat :( So, hopefully things will go smoother this time!!

Morning sickness really kicked in as of today, was pacing in front of the bathroom at work today thinking I was going to puke. Once I had a snack I felt better but have felt uneasy pretty much all day. Hunger has picked up too, it's very odd to feel hungry and nauseous at the same time lol. 

Hope everyone had a great day! Almost halfway through the week! :)


----------



## themarshas

confusedprego said:


> Congrats ladies on all the heartbeats!! I know everyone getting scans the rest of the week will have good results too!! I'm booked for a scan on Monday at 6weeks 4days...same exact day the baby measured at every scan I had last time with no heartbeat :( So, hopefully things will go smoother this time!!
> 
> Morning sickness really kicked in as of today, was pacing in front of the bathroom at work today thinking I was going to puke. Once I had a snack I felt better but have felt uneasy pretty much all day. Hunger has picked up too, it's very odd to feel hungry and nauseous at the same time lol.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day! Almost halfway through the week! :)

I feel the same way-- hungry and nauseous all at the same time-- all day long. I have my first scan Monday as well. Here's hoping that it goes better this time around for the both of us!


----------



## Miss_C

oh gosh I am so jealous of everyone and their scans but also very happy to hear all the good news. Still over a week until mine.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies :wave:
Hope everyone is doing well today? 

MommyK  thats so great  Congrats :yipee:

Confused  sorry you are feeling ill :sick: but its definitely a good sign!!!

Collie  how did your scan go today?


----------



## Miss_C

cramping is normal right? I have a "hot" sort of dull pain down low in my uterus. I had no cramping with either miscarriage until the "actual" loss started. It feels very much like that warning sign you get a couple of days before the witch rocks up and I am freaking myself out.


----------



## sthorp1179

Congrats on the HB MommyK hope your next scan shows that healthy and happy gummy bear we all want to see x

Good luck to all those with upcoming scans and :hugs: to all those worrying.

Afm i booked myself a private scan at around the 9 week mark just hoping i make it that far now and everything looks healthy. I didn't want to worry myself too much with early scans as i have seen hbs with my two last mc and they both weren't there 10 days later. I figure if everything is alright at 9 weeks i should feel better that this will be a "normal" pregnancy! Now to occupy myself for 3 weeks!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Miss_C said:


> cramping is normal right? I have a "hot" sort of dull pain down low in my uterus. I had no cramping with either miscarriage until the "actual" loss started. It feels very much like that warning sign you get a couple of days before the witch rocks up and I am freaking myself out.

MissC - cramping is normal. Its your uterus stretching. :thumbup: I have been having some of that too and even though I know it's normal. It does freak me out a bit too! :shock:


----------



## confusedprego

BeachChica said:


> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> cramping is normal right? I have a "hot" sort of dull pain down low in my uterus. I had no cramping with either miscarriage until the "actual" loss started. It feels very much like that warning sign you get a couple of days before the witch rocks up and I am freaking myself out.
> 
> MissC - cramping is normal. Its your uterus stretching. :thumbup: I have been having some of that too and even though I know it's normal. It does freak me out a bit too! :shock:Click to expand...

I was having some cramps yesterday and they freak me out too!! But, they are supposed to be normal :hugs: try to not worry too much!! I know that's easier said than done!


----------



## PreshFest

confusedprego said:


> BeachChica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss_C said:
> 
> 
> cramping is normal right? I have a "hot" sort of dull pain down low in my uterus. I had no cramping with either miscarriage until the "actual" loss started. It feels very much like that warning sign you get a couple of days before the witch rocks up and I am freaking myself out.
> 
> MissC - cramping is normal. Its your uterus stretching. :thumbup: I have been having some of that too and even though I know it's normal. It does freak me out a bit too! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> I was having some cramps yesterday and they freak me out too!! But, they are supposed to be normal :hugs: try to not worry too much!! I know that's easier said than done!Click to expand...

So funny... I've been freaking out because I haven't had any cramping!! When I was pregnant with my daughter, I knew cramps were a good thing, so I did a little happy dance every time I had them. Around 7 weeks they started to go away and that's when I freaked out! So enjoy them! They mean things are going as they should!!

I have my first scan tomorrow morning.......I really hope today goes by fast!!


----------



## heavyheart

Has anyone heard how collie_crazy's scan went??? i have everything crossed it went well :hugs: xxx


----------



## Round2

No, seems like she hasn't posted since her scan. Hope everything is okay.

Good luck tomorrow Presh. 

I've got my scan this afternoon. This is the big one, so I'm scared to death.


----------



## Razcox

Good luck Round, we are all here for you xxx

Hope everything is ok with Collie . . .


----------



## Mommy_K

sthorp1179 said:


> Congrats on the HB MommyK hope your next scan shows that healthy and happy gummy bear we all want to see x
> 
> Good luck to all those with upcoming scans and :hugs: to all those worrying.
> 
> Afm i booked myself a private scan at around the 9 week mark just hoping i make it that far now and everything looks healthy. I didn't want to worry myself too much with early scans as i have seen hbs with my two last mc and they both weren't there 10 days later. I figure if everything is alright at 9 weeks i should feel better that this will be a "normal" pregnancy! Now to occupy myself for 3 weeks!!!

I totally understand what you mean about not worry yourself with early scans if it wasn't for my spotting last week i was trying to hold it off until 9 weeks as i too have seen healthy hb with both miscarriages and that makes it so much harder.


----------



## Mommy_K

Good luck Round!


----------



## Round2

Mommy_K said:


> sthorp1179 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the HB MommyK hope your next scan shows that healthy and happy gummy bear we all want to see x
> 
> Good luck to all those with upcoming scans and :hugs: to all those worrying.
> 
> Afm i booked myself a private scan at around the 9 week mark just hoping i make it that far now and everything looks healthy. I didn't want to worry myself too much with early scans as i have seen hbs with my two last mc and they both weren't there 10 days later. I figure if everything is alright at 9 weeks i should feel better that this will be a "normal" pregnancy! Now to occupy myself for 3 weeks!!!
> 
> I totally understand what you mean about not worry yourself with early scans if it wasn't for my spotting last week i was trying to hold it off until 9 weeks as i too have seen healthy hb with both miscarriages and that makes it so much harder.Click to expand...

Ya, I was thinking the same thing with this pregnancy. Then I had spotting too and an early scan. TBH, I'm kind of glad that I did, because I feel less stressed today, than I did for my last scan.


----------



## collie_crazy

:wave: Hey girls I am so sorry I didnt update before now but I have been so ill its ridicolous! 

We had our scan yesterday - the appointment was for 9 and they left us sitting until 10:45 before we were seen! I was so ill because I hadnt managed to eat anything other than nibbling a digestive biscuit on the way in the car. Anyway they did the tummy scan and only seen a pregnancy sac and I freaked out crying straight away, but the MW said my uterus was tilted which would make it harder to see in early pregnancy so she did an internal and there was baby bert with a strong heartbeat, yolk sac and the beginnings of the waters! :happydance: Also measuring 2 days ahead, which I know isn't the best measurement but its good to know the dates nearly match :thumbup:

Not had a chance to catch up yet but will do soon xx


----------



## Round2

Great news Collie!


----------



## Razcox

Aww thats great news Collie!! :happydance:

Suprised they bothered with an external before 9 weeks, my EPU have always said its too early to see anything before then this way esp if you are tall ect.


----------



## confusedprego

Great news Collie!! so glad to hear it went well!! :) I'm also surprised they even tried an external scan on you. I'm anxious for my scan Monday. I've been feeling really sick the last two days..could hardly eat anything at lunch but I'm just happy things are so different from my last pregnancy! Hope you find something to settle your stomach to get you through the next few weeks!! I'm finding cheerios are my new friend :)


----------



## themarshas

confusedprego said:


> Great news Collie!! so glad to hear it went well!! :) I'm also surprised they even tried an external scan on you. I'm anxious for my scan Monday. I've been feeling really sick the last two days..could hardly eat anything at lunch but I'm just happy things are so different from my last pregnancy! Hope you find something to settle your stomach to get you through the next few weeks!! I'm finding cheerios are my new friend :)

Cheerios are my best friend as well!


----------



## Razcox

Got to say my best friends are my dogs, cuddles from them make me feel better. Here they are on sunday keeping me company when i felt ill

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0160.jpg


----------



## confusedprego

My dogs are my buddies too! They make me feel better when I feel crappy.
 



Attached Files:







doggies.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mlyn26

Razcox said:


> Got to say my best friends are my dogs, cuddles from them make me feel better. Here they are on sunday keeping me company when i felt ill
> 
> https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0160.jpg

What beautiful dogs you have x


----------



## mlyn26

collie_crazy said:


> :wave: Hey girls I am so sorry I didnt update before now but I have been so ill its ridicolous!
> 
> We had our scan yesterday - the appointment was for 9 and they left us sitting until 10:45 before we were seen! I was so ill because I hadnt managed to eat anything other than nibbling a digestive biscuit on the way in the car. Anyway they did the tummy scan and only seen a pregnancy sac and I freaked out crying straight away, but the MW said my uterus was tilted which would make it harder to see in early pregnancy so she did an internal and there was baby bert with a strong heartbeat, yolk sac and the beginnings of the waters! :happydance: Also measuring 2 days ahead, which I know isn't the best measurement but its good to know the dates nearly match :thumbup:
> 
> Not had a chance to catch up yet but will do soon xx

Excellent news x


----------



## Round2

Hi Girls, just a quick update. My scan went really well today. HB was 176 and baby measured 9w3d!! So relieved!!


----------



## Razcox

Round2 said:


> Hi Girls, just a quick update. My scan went really well today. HB was 176 and baby measured 9w3d!! So relieved!!

:yipee: :headspin: :dance: :happydance: Thats great news!


----------



## BeachChica

Round2 said:


> Hi Girls, just a quick update. My scan went really well today. HB was 176 and baby measured 9w3d!! So relieved!!

That's great news!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Mommy_K

:happydance:Great News!!!


----------



## sthorp1179

Hurrah for great scan news :happydance:


----------



## sarah986

Whooohhhooo and congrats for all great scan news. Lets hope it keeps going this way, and we will all be here until july.xx


----------



## Razcox

Eeeeek Scan day today, feels like a nest of eels are in my belly at the moment. Leaving the house at one should be able to update by about 3 at the latest. trying to keep busy at the moment and will go have a nice long shower in a bit, got to make sure every is clean shaven for my internal! :rofl:


----------



## sthorp1179

Good luck hun hope you get a good look at a healthy beanie x


----------



## confusedprego

Yay round! Congrats! So exciting! So glad everyone has been getting good news! 

Good luck raz! I know it will go great for you :)

Good luck today to beach too! :) can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Round2

Good luck today Raz. Mine was a suprise internal! My bladder was actually too full to do abdominal so there was no time to make things look pretty!! 

Yes, this has been a very lucky thread. I think we're all going to still here in July!


----------



## Mommy_K

Good luck all you ladies today with scans!

i feel stupid asking this but just curious, my breasts are not as sore as they were is the past few weeks i still have my ms but i am afraid this is a sign of something bad and was just wondering what everyone's symptoms are and if this is some what normal for this stage.


----------



## Razcox

Right back from the scan and not great news but not bad news either. Scan showed a sac and yolk but no HB as i have been put back to just over 6 weeks. Was quite surprised as my consultant for Recurrent MC did the scan not the normal EPU girls. I think this may have been why no HB was seen as he didnt seem to want to zoom in as much as i have seen them do. He just measured the sac and told me to come back in two weeks for another scan and we should see a lot of difference.

So like i say not the best news but not awful just sort of no better off really!


----------



## Round2

But Raz, you weren't exactly sure of your date though right? If you're off by even a few days that makes a huge difference at this stage. I know you're worried, but try to stay hopeful.


----------



## Razcox

no i knew the date by LMP was out by at least 2 days maybe more so i am not worried about being but back i'm more worried that they didnt see a HB when i have had a scan at 6 weeks before and they have seen a HB and measured me at 5+4 . . . Just strange I am further then that and they cant see the HB.


----------



## Mommy_K

by the sounds of things Raz your ultrasound tech didnt try very hard to find things for you i find some of them just don't bother with the extra mile to give you reassurance.


----------



## sarah986

By the sounds of things ur consultant wasnt exactly helpful. The epu girls always know how to reassure you and put your mind at ease a little. I think its also unfair to make you wait a whole 2 weeks. 1 week should be sufficient for them to see a heartbeat. Its alright for the consultant who see's this kind of thing regularly, but they dont seem to concerned about the worry and stress it can cause when you want a baby so much. I hope this 2ww flies in for you and you get to see your perfect little beanie then.xx

Mommy k my symptoms change all the time. Iv only started geting sore breasts for this past week or so (which i worried about). My sickness seems to have eased of alot though and i can now eat fruit and things which i couldnt even look at last week. Unfortunately we are going to worry about everything for the foreseeable future. But we all have each other to reassure us.xx


----------



## Round2

Razcox said:


> no i knew the date by LMP was out by at least 2 days maybe more so i am not worried about being but back i'm more worried that they didnt see a HB when i have had a scan at 6 weeks before and they have seen a HB and measured me at 5+4 . . . Just strange I am further then that and they cant see the HB.

I really think you have nothing to worry about then. If you were sure of the dates, then I would be concerned not seeing a HB and being put back. But if you think you could actually be just 6 weeks, then you have nothing to worry about. Some babies hearts don't start till 7 weeks. Every pregnancy is different, so try not to compare.


----------



## Round2

Mommy_K said:


> Good luck all you ladies today with scans!
> 
> i feel stupid asking this but just curious, my breasts are not as sore as they were is the past few weeks i still have my ms but i am afraid this is a sign of something bad and was just wondering what everyone's symptoms are and if this is some what normal for this stage.

Ya my boob pain has drastically decresed in the last few weeks. They used to hurt all day long, now they're only sore when squeezed (which I do 1000 times a day!).

It's normal, but still concerning to a PAL lady!


----------



## Razcox

Thanks all, ladies on here and another thread have helped talk me down a little bit! Its just such a stressful time and i really wish they would have just scanned me at 9 weeks and not bothered with an early scan.


----------



## Mommy_K

Round2 said:


> Mommy_K said:
> 
> 
> Good luck all you ladies today with scans!
> 
> i feel stupid asking this but just curious, my breasts are not as sore as they were is the past few weeks i still have my ms but i am afraid this is a sign of something bad and was just wondering what everyone's symptoms are and if this is some what normal for this stage.
> 
> Ya my boob pain has drastically decresed in the last few weeks. They used to hurt all day long, now they're only sore when squeezed (which I do 1000 times a day!).
> 
> It's normal, but still concerning to a PAL lady!Click to expand...

I had to laugh because i do the same thing all day and i can only say that to you ladies because i know you do the same. Its sad we are so stressed that we have to check for symptoms like that. Mine dont hurt so much in the morning but by the evening the are more tender although not sure if they are more tender because i have squeezed them all day lol.


----------



## PreshFest

ok ladies...I need HELP!!! I just had my first scan and the baby is in my uterus!!! BUT. I'll be 6wks tomorrow and they said baby was measuring more like 4wks. They didn't seem worried, though and I go back in two weeks for another scan. But is that possible for it to be measuring that far behind and still be ok? I thought you couldn't even see it on ultrasound at 4wks?! I'm so confused.


----------



## Round2

Presh, I'm pretty sure at 4 weeks you would barely see anything. I had a scan once at 4w5d and all I saw as gestational sac. Did you see anything inside of your sac? Did they say anything about a yolk sac or fetal pole. Maybe they meant 4 weeks conception (which would make you 6 weeks).


----------



## PreshFest

Round2 said:


> Presh, I'm pretty sure at 4 weeks you would barely see anything. I had a scan once at 4w5d and all I saw as gestational sac. Did you see anything inside of your sac? Did they say anything about a yolk sac or fetal pole. Maybe they meant 4 weeks conception (which would make you 6 weeks).

Yes, they saw a yolk sac and thought they saw a glimpse of a fetal pole, but that part was really quick so they couldn't say for sure. But there was a yolk sac....


----------



## Round2

Oh well, yolk sac doesn't start till 5 weeks....fetal pole comes after that. I think she must have meant 4 weeks from conception. Absolutely no way you'd see that at 4 weeks. It sounds like you are right on target.


----------



## PreshFest

Round2 said:


> Oh well, yolk sac doesn't start till 5 weeks....fetal pole comes after that. I think she must have meant 4 weeks from conception. Absolutely no way you'd see that at 4 weeks. It sounds like you are right on target.

Hopefully that's what she meant.. but she knew the date of my LMP and asked how long my cycles are...they are only 28 days, so who knows. I'm going to try not to worry, though.

When I was pregnant with my daughter, they measured her at 6lbs right before I had her. She was 8. So you just never know! And I wonder what the difference in measurements is from 4-6 weeks. it's probably like 2mm!! haha


----------



## confusedprego

Presh i've attached a photo of my sonogram at 4wks 5days. All you can see is a gestational sac, so they couldn't have meant 4wks. 4wks would mean you just missed your period, so they must not have meant that. Plus, if you saw a yolk sac you're doin good!! 6 weeks is still early to see a HB, and every pregnancy is different! My SIL couldn't even find her daughter until she was 7wks and she's an ultrasound tech so she was scanning herself daily! lol. Hang in there but I would call back and ask for a scan a week earlier...2 weeks is a long time!


----------



## confusedprego

sorry it didn't attach - there it is!

Oh, and they said that is right on track for 4wks 5days
 



Attached Files:







sonogram4wks5days.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jox

PreshFest said:


> ok ladies...I need HELP!!! I just had my first scan and the baby is in my uterus!!! BUT. I'll be 6wks tomorrow and they said baby was measuring more like 4wks. They didn't seem worried, though and I go back in two weeks for another scan. But is that possible for it to be measuring that far behind and still be ok? I thought you couldn't even see it on ultrasound at 4wks?! I'm so confused.

I had my first scan today too. Am 6+4 by LMP but only roughly 6 weeks by Ov. they say Sac and Yold sac but no hb, i was expecting it tbh and am also booked in for a rescan in 2 weeks. She said i was measuring at 5/5.5 weeks, i know im 6 weeks. I think sometimes they just say it so that if your a few days behind at your next scan you dont worry iykwim x

im sure all will be fine xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, my SIL says that the ultrasound machines aren't sensitive enough between 4-6 weeks to accurately date the pregnancy. And she's been scanning for over 15 years, so I wouldn't worry too much :) I know that's so much easier said than done because I'm already worrying and I haven't even gotten to my scan! (well besides the one I posted but that was because they were afraid I was having an ectopic because I was having pain from a corpus luteum cyst).


----------



## PreshFest

Thank you so much for your replies! This has all really helped me feel better. And in any case, every baby develops differently, so how can they say how many weeks they think you are and sound SO sure about it. It's all just so silly to me! They should have just said, "It's there, it looks fine, let's scan again in a few weeks." Would that be so hard?!?! hhahaaa.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi Ladies! :wave:
My doctors appointment did not start well but it did end well... I will try to keep this short. Got to my appt in the radiology dept (as I said everything is so separate at the hospital) well after waiting about 25 min I went and said something to the lady at the desk to be sure they had my appt for the right time. Well she went back to get the radiology tech and when she got me she was already not in a good mood. She had absolutely no bedside manner!!! Never said anything about what she was going to be doing (if this was my first time getting a vaginal ultrasound I would have been kinda freaked). She said absolutely nothing during my ENTIRE procedure but kept making all these contorted faces when she was taking my pics. I could not see the screen and when I asked her questions she said she couldn't tell me anything because she was not a doctor. So I'm now really nervous and thinking the worst based on her facial expressions. I asked if she saw a heartbeat because she never turned the volume on and she said it was faint0 She never gave me any pictures to take which also made me think things are bad and sent me on my way. Now I'm stressed and my blood pressure is probably through the roof!! I marched upstairs to see my doctor and told the nurse about the experience and they decided to see me right away (instead of waiting until 3pm). They got me in for another ultrasound up in their OB office and this time my doctor came into the room too. Much better experience!!!! Got to see the heartbeat, we talked about things, they said everything looked good, and printed out 2 pics for us to take. The lady at the downstairs place also told the doctor that she saw some bleeding but when they checked me upstairs it was a small spot about 1cm that they said was probably just the implantation spot and sometimes it bleeds a little as the uterus stretches (I guess this is why people get some spotting). Anyway, I felt much better. The baby is measuring a little smaller than my dates 5w6d when I should be about 6w5d based on LMP. My doctor said that this is still OK and could be just off slightly due to late OV. They said the HB also looks good. They were going to repeat my U/S in 2 weeks but since I will be on my cruise then they are going to repeat 1 week from today just to make sure things are progressing well before I get on a boat.


----------



## BeachChica

MommyK - Don't worry about your symptoms, I felt the same things with my boobs (feeling more sore before than they are now) I don't know if I'm reading into it too much or what but everything seems to be OK.

Ladies - my dates got pushed back too. Don't worry, its still early. 

Oh here's my pic from today..... so tiny!!!
 



Attached Files:







US Pic.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sthorp1179

Hi ladies glad for the news of more successful scans :happydance:

I'm worrying my symptoms are fading and the only real symptoms i have right now are occasional boob soreness and tingling lots of peeing and really tired. I am trying my best not to panic but i think as it is the due date of my first loss today i am feeling sad and even more worried than usual.


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi Everyone :hi: - do you mind if I join you?

I am finally feeling brave enough to join a PAL forum after sticking with my TTC forum for the last few weeks. I am now technically 9+1 although days from LMP make me 9+4. I had a scan a couple of weeks ago but am still so nervous but just taking each day at a time. I've been feeling nauseous and exhausted since about 5-6 weeks so trying to think that's a good sign this time.

Beachchica :hugs: so glad the scan was OK and everything looks well, I was thinking about you all day yesterday! Sorry that the sonographer had such terrible bedside manner. I had a bad experience with my first MC - they just didn't know what to say and I just felt embarrassed on top of being sad. Glad it was a happy scan for you!

Looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few months :flower:


----------



## Ladyfog

sthorp1179 said:


> Hi ladies glad for the news of more successful scans :happydance:
> 
> I'm worrying my symptoms are fading and the only real symptoms i have right now are occasional boob soreness and tingling lots of peeing and really tired. I am trying my best not to panic but i think as it is the due date of my first loss today i am feeling sad and even more worried than usual.

sthorp - try not to worry, symptoms do come and do. I woke up one day about 7 weeks to find all my symptoms had gone, panicked, went to the Drs and they thought the worst too. Then they all came back again! It's awful though when you've been there before and you get really paranoid about everything - hopefully your scan will put your mind at rest - can they make it any earlier for you? 

Your due date is such a hard day too :hugs: hopefully you will feel a little better once today has passed - I know I felt a weight lift once I had got through it. You are lucky to have a new little bean to be focusing on too :hugs:


----------



## sarah986

Hey ladies congrats on all the great scans.

Beach chica sorry you had such an awful experience with your first nurse, i prob would have burst into tears at that point thinking the worst. Its awful that anyone can behave in that way about something so precious. Glad your doc had a much better bedside manner and even gave u pics.

Preshfest, hope your mind has been put at ease a little. Before my consultant started my last scan she told me not to worry if i was measuring few days behind or ahead as things are so small at this stage it can be difficult to get an accurate measurement.

Ladyfog welcome, youve come to the right place for some support :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Ladyfog - Welcome to the thread *waves*

Beach chica - Sorry you had such an awful start, some people just dont understand what its like to have suffered a loss and how hard it is to try again. Glad it all worked out though xx

Steph - Try not to worry about it (though its hard as we all do!) symptons do come and go so i am sure you will be back to feeling crappy again soon x


----------



## mlyn26

Yep that's why they don't like scanning before 6 weeks really as they can not be so accurate. Your next scan will give you a better indication of whether everything is ok. Fingers crossed for you all.

I have my 10 week scan tomorrow and am so so nervous. x


----------



## sarah986

Goodluck tomo mlyn im sure it will all be jus perfect.xx


----------



## Round2

Welcome LadyFrog...we're pretty close in dates. It's nerve racking being so close to the end, yet so far.

Beach, sorry you had such a bad experience. Those early scan are so scary, I really don't understand why doctors recommend them. Everything sounds good so far. I'm really looking forward to some more good news from you.

Myln, good luck tomorrow. I've got my 10 week scan on Tuesday. Scary stuff! I spent the day yesterday researching statistics on healthy pregnancies at this gestation and the numbers really are great. Do you think you will feel more relieved after the scan? I'm hoping I can finally relax after that point.


----------



## Mommy_K

Ladies i am alittle stressed as i just started cramping and bleeding :( and i cant help but think the worst is coming. sorry to bring you all down i just needed to vent my worries today i am terrified.


----------



## Round2

Mommy_K, I know it's scary. How much are you bleeding? Is it just spotting or blood with clots? Brown or red? Regardless, you should call you doctor. But keep in mind, bleeding and cramping are prefectly normal symptoms durring pregnancy. Try not to assume the worst.


----------



## Mommy_K

well it was brown red but all my miscarriages started that way and i have never passed clots i have had DC done with all losses. so far it seems to have stopped which is a good sign i called my doc of course out of office today couldnt get in until tuesday! i had spotting exactly 2 weeks ago as well but these cramps have me worried. I know it can be normal as i had it with my second daughter but i also know it can be a bad sign sometimes i really hate my body!


----------



## Round2

I've definately had cramps this entire pregnancy and even some spotting around 7 weeks. It's scary as hell though!! Can you go to the ER and get a reassurance scan?


----------



## Mommy_K

i wish our er was compassionate last time i sat for 10 hours and dint get a scan until the next day! not sure what i will do if it gets bad again i will go to top it off my cousin who has the unplanned pregnancy is in there having her baby today so i really dont want to be there today and pretend to put on a happy face.


----------



## heavyheart

mommy_k i really hope everything is ok, i have everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs: so unfair you have to go through the worry and stress of not knowing. I hope you have your mind settled with good news soon :hugs: xx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies! Happy Friday! :wave: 

sthorp - don't worry about your symptoms. I feel like mine are coming and going too. Its so weird! But I think that's normal. 

Ladyfog - so glad you joined us here!!! :wave: 

mlyn - good luck with your scan tomorrow!!! 10 weeks is great!!!

MommyK - I've had some cramping too and I know that bleeding can happen during a normal pregnancy. FX that everything will be OK! Its good they are getting you in on Tuesday just to check it out.


----------



## collie_crazy

How are you today mommy_k? Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Mommy_K

it stopped thank goodness, but i am still terrified and focusing too much on symptoms. hope all you ladies are doing great


----------



## BeachChica

MommyK- I am certain you are going to look back on this experience and be on this forum reassuring scared women that bleeding during pregnancy does happen, and its OK!!! :hugs:


----------



## mlyn26

Thinking of you MommyK. Pregnancy is so nerve wracking and more for us.
I had my 10 weeks scan - here he/she is;
https://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab197/mlyn26/2011-12-03145647.jpg
Am over the moon - definitely feel re-assured as m/c stats look good for me now, although i'll never relax completely i don't think. x


----------



## sthorp1179

Mommyk i hope you are ok! I had a bit of spotting last night and booked myself for a private scan today luckily my baby is doing great a strong regular hb of 130 and measuring 4 days ahead which puts ms at 7+1 today i am over the moon for a successful early pregnancy scan and i feel more positive than ever!

Hope you can get some reassurance soon!

great 10 week shot mlyn you must be so relieved to be almost out of the first tri!

Heres my pic!https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/sthorp1179/Snapbucket/CD37FDD9-orig.jpg


----------



## Mommy_K

thank you ladies so nice to have you here. Great news for the scans ladies! beautiful little babies they are!


----------



## mlyn26

Sthorp, gorgeous baby you have there. Yeah i am desperate to get to second tri. My Nt scan is booked for 22nd Dec when I'll be almost 13 weeks, then i can relax x x


----------



## sthorp1179

mlyn26 said:


> Sthorp, gorgeous baby you have there. Yeah i am desperate to get to second tri. My Nt scan is booked for 22nd Dec when I'll be almost 13 weeks, then i can relax x x

Thats when my next scan is booked for hopefully we will both continue to get good news :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Lovely scans ladies!!! I hope to be able to post a good scan picture on Monday - FXd for me!

MommyK - how ya doin?? Hope everything is still fine! Bleeding during this time is very common :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

Mlyn and Sthorp - so excited for you both on your great scans!!! Thanks for sharing the pics! 

MommyK - any more bleeding today? Good luck with your scan on Tuesday. 

Confused - Good luck also with your scan tomorrow!! 

How is everyone else doing? :wave:

I had my work Christmas party last night so I had DH going up to the bar and ordering my virgin drinks that look like a real one. I think it went well and since I'm not far along I didn't have to try to hide anything in my dress. My boob soreness is coming and going so i hope that's OK. I remember my first pregnancy they were really sore and it hurt sleeping on my side. My next scan is on Thursday,


----------



## PreshFest

My boob soreness comes and goes also. It's almost on a three day cycle lol. My nausea seems to be getting worse now, though. And I'm exhausted!


----------



## confusedprego

My boob soreness comes and goes too - it's pretty bad today (yay) and I've been crazy nauseous this whole weekend. DH is out getting random stuff for me to try to make me feel better (I'm craving orange sorbet, ginger ale and jolly ranchers??) 

Any of you ladies get hiccups?? I rarely get hiccups and I get them almost daily now!


----------



## collie_crazy

Gorgeous scans ladies :happydance: I should really scan mine in. 

My next scan is the 22nd too :happydance: Although I'm a bit unsure about it because I will only be 11 weeks then and it is my standard 12 week scan. I just feel that everything went wrong at our 12 week scan last time although I know this is silly because Emily was clearly ill before then its just that it showed up on this scan. I dont know I guess I will wait and see how it goes and maybe ask for another a few weeks later to put my mind at rest. 

My nausea is coming and going just now and its freaking me out. I hate being sick but I would rather be sick and know that levels etc are good than feel ok and be worrying... ahhhh!


----------



## Mommy_K

collie_crazy said:


> Gorgeous scans ladies :happydance: I should really scan mine in.
> 
> My next scan is the 22nd too :happydance: Although I'm a bit unsure about it because I will only be 11 weeks then and it is my standard 12 week scan. I just feel that everything went wrong at our 12 week scan last time although I know this is silly because Emily was clearly ill before then its just that it showed up on this scan. I dont know I guess I will wait and see how it goes and maybe ask for another a few weeks later to put my mind at rest.
> 
> My nausea is coming and going just now and its freaking me out. I hate being sick but I would rather be sick and know that levels etc are good than feel ok and be worrying... ahhhh!

it must be normal because i too have been freaking out the past few days as my nausea is coming and going it is so hard not to worry i find my stress is more difficult right now because i usually have things go wrong between 7-9 weeks i have a scan on the 13th at 9 weeks and i too am terrified as that is the one that i usually get bad news at so lets try and stay positive and hope for the best news when we go for our scans.


----------



## collie_crazy

I threw up my dinner :happydance:


----------



## mlyn26

LOL at the happy dance at throwing up dinner. Only a PAL girl would write that!!! x


----------



## Miss_C

I've only actually almost spewed once so far, but in all my pregnancies I have never had MS I have the worst heartburn though and this fatigue is starting to get me down. I will NOT complain though. What I will say is how effing much more pain can my boobs take, I literally cried last night when my 3 year old squashed my boob for a cuddle. They are so so so so sore it's ridiculous. I know they weren't like this with him cos I was almost through the first tri when we knew we were pregnant and I would have remembered these sore boobs for sure. The insomnia has eased off a bit and I actually slept nearly all night last night!!! Scan is Friday and still crapping myself about it, please be measuring all OK. When I look back to last year ziggy was about a week behind I think at this one so maybe that was a precursor for what was to come.


----------



## sthorp1179

I feel your worries too ladies even though i had a successful scan on saturday and i feel like crap i have started to pass some stringy dark browny red discharge and that is freaking me out even though the scan showed an area of possible implantation bleed. With my last pregnancy when scanned at 7 weeks baby was only measuring 5+3 so i know its a good sign to be measuring ahead of dates and to be honest i do feel sick as a dog this morning (no vomiting yet though) but that fear is real and i won't be able to relax until my next scan in two weeks


----------



## Razcox

Mommy_K said:


> collie_crazy said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous scans ladies :happydance: I should really scan mine in.
> 
> My next scan is the 22nd too :happydance: Although I'm a bit unsure about it because I will only be 11 weeks then and it is my standard 12 week scan. I just feel that everything went wrong at our 12 week scan last time although I know this is silly because Emily was clearly ill before then its just that it showed up on this scan. I dont know I guess I will wait and see how it goes and maybe ask for another a few weeks later to put my mind at rest.
> 
> My nausea is coming and going just now and its freaking me out. I hate being sick but I would rather be sick and know that levels etc are good than feel ok and be worrying... ahhhh!
> 
> it must be normal because i too have been freaking out the past few days as my nausea is coming and going it is so hard not to worry i find my stress is more difficult right now because i usually have things go wrong between 7-9 weeks i have a scan on the 13th at 9 weeks and i too am terrified as that is the one that i usually get bad news at so lets try and stay positive and hope for the best news when we go for our scans.Click to expand...

Another stress head here!! Not feeling as sick as last week but then i had a cold last week so felt really awful. Not sure if just feeling a bit sick is such an improvement from this i dont notice it or if its a bad sign. Next scan is on the 15th and i will no doubt be crapping myself as this is also now the period when things go wrong!


----------



## heavyheart

I had my scan this morning, they said everything looks perfect :happydance: we saw little baby bean and its heart thumping away nice and strong. I feel more relaxed but i dont think ill be able to relax completely ever.

As for the ms i was a bit worried to as my last pregnancy with sadly ended in mc :cry: i was soooo sick bang on from 6wks but this time it seems to come and go and its more feeling sick than actually throwing up :dohh:. Try not to worry ladies as obviously being so sick doesnt always mean everything is ok just as lack of it doesnt mean its bad :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## confusedprego

I have my scan today and im crazy nervous and anxious to go! My ms is pretty full force...i vomited last night and this morning from brushing my teeth which is really frustrating but I'll take it! Lots of gum and mouthwash for me, i guess!


----------



## heavyheart

confusedprego said:


> I have my scan today and im crazy nervous and anxious to go! My ms is pretty full force...i vomited last night and this morning from brushing my teeth which is really frustrating but I'll take it! Lots of gum and mouthwash for me, i guess!

Good luck, iam sure eveything will be just fine :thumbup: i understand how your feeling i was exactly the same and it didnt really matter what anyone said i had to see it with my own eyes before i could feel better :hugs:

Sorry your having such bad times with the sickness, hope it passes for you soon xx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies! :wave:

Collie - that's hilarious about your dinner!!! Its crazy when we're actually happy to be sick!!

sthorp - You mentioned they saw a small amount of bleeding on your scan? That makes me feel better because they saw some on mine too. 

Confused - can't wait to see your pic today!!!

heavyheart - congrats on your scan :yipee:


----------



## Razcox

Confused - Good luck for your scan today, i'm sure everything is going to be fine x

heavyheart - Great news about your scan :happydance:

AFM - Scrap the last felt quite sick coming into work and still feel a little iffy now :)


----------



## sthorp1179

BeachChica said:


> Hi ladies! :wave:
> 
> Collie - that's hilarious about your dinner!!! Its crazy when we're actually happy to be sick!!
> 
> sthorp - You mentioned they saw a small amount of bleeding on your scan? That makes me feel better because they saw some on mine too.
> 
> Confused - can't wait to see your pic today!!!
> 
> heavyheart - congrats on your scan :yipee:

Yes the report says a sub chorionic haematoma (or implantation bleed) or it could be a failed twin pregnancy gestational sac (i tend to hyper ovulate and release more than one egg at a time)


----------



## Round2

Great news ladies. Sounds everyone is doing so well. I'm really glad to hear it.

As for the MS, mine has been coming and going the pregnancy too. It seriously freaks me out. I keep reminding myself that this is normal, but I hate it. I just want to have a constant reminder that things are going okay.

Good luck for all the up coming scans this week. My 10 week scan is tomorrow. Another biggie for me, if all is okay, I think I might start to settle down a bit. We'll see!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! 

Scan went great today! I've attached the picture for you! I'm one day ahead of what we thought we were - 6wks5days - and had a heartbeat of 120bpm :happydance: I'm a bit more relaxed now (I'm sure until my next scan) but so relieved things look good for now! 

Hope everyone had a great day!
 



Attached Files:







6wks5days.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BeachChica

Your scan is so great Lindsay. :happydance:

And such a great close up! When is your next one scheduled?


----------



## collie_crazy

Looks like I was right to worry about symptoms fading - yesterday in town it felt like someone turned a tap on within seconds my trousers were soaked with blood. Have a scan booked for 11:30 today but with the amount of blood I lost yesterday I dont have any hope :cry:
No cramping or clots yet though :(


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone. Sorry I introduced myself and then disappeared. We went away for the weekend and I've been dead tired ever since so have been lurking. 

Collie - so sorry things may be going wrong for you. It sounded really traumatic in town :hugs: Remember people do bleed during pregnancy and symptoms do come and go but at least if you're prepared for the worst you can be ready in the scan isn't a happy one.

Congrats to everyone that has had a happy scan this week :hugs:. It's just under 2 weeks until my next one when I'll be 11+4. The level of queasiness does go up and down but I've been 'lucky' to have a constant stream MS - even when I wake up at 3am! I'm not going to complain but it's been there since wk5 and so the novelty has definitely worn off now! Just hoping everything is OK in there.

Good luck for up and coming scans - good luck today Round 2 :hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

collie_crazy said:


> Looks like I was right to worry about symptoms fading - yesterday in town it felt like someone turned a tap on within seconds my trousers were soaked with blood. Have a scan booked for 11:30 today but with the amount of blood I lost yesterday I dont have any hope :cry:
> No cramping or clots yet though :(

Oh no! Hoping that everything is ok with your baby and that it is not the worst news for you today :hugs: i know its very scary just try and stay off your feet drink plenty of fluids and have as much faith as you can :hugs: i am rooting for you and your rainbow!


----------



## heavyheart

collie_crazy said:


> Looks like I was right to worry about symptoms fading - yesterday in town it felt like someone turned a tap on within seconds my trousers were soaked with blood. Have a scan booked for 11:30 today but with the amount of blood I lost yesterday I dont have any hope :cry:
> No cramping or clots yet though :(

Huge hugs :hugs::hugs: i have everything crossed for you your little rainbow is snug and keeping strong and the bleeding has another explanation. Will be thinking of you and checking in later to c your update. xxxx


----------



## sthorp1179

Great scan pic confused! So clear!


----------



## Razcox

Confused - Wow thats a great scan picture so clear and big! Makes me sure the scan i had they didnt zoom in near as much as that. When is your next one?

Collie - So sorry to read about the bleeding, lack of clots and cramps is a good sign though. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you x

Round - Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you as well with your next scan, maybe at some point we can start to relax!

AFM - Feel a bit sick this morning which is good and POAS just to make me feel better. It was an IC but the line was good and dark which made me happy.


----------



## confusedprego

So sorry collie!! keep us updated!! hoping everything will be fine!! :hugs:

Yea like I've probably said before my ultrasound tech is my SIL so she made sure she got a nice zoomed in picture. I don't have another appointment scheduled yet as they were booked up through January 4th! I told them I couldn't wait that long and they said they would wait for a cancelation and put me in a slot in two weeks..so hopefully before christmas.


----------



## Jox

:wave: hope your all doing well x

Just 10 more sleeps till my next scan :happydance: hoping to see a gorgeous lil HB!!

xxx


----------



## lauren10

collie honey, is there any update today? Thinking about you!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls,

I've been a little MIA, but I hope everyone is doing well. I have a scan booked for next thursday, but they were going to try to get me in this week if possible (because I was promised one at 7 weeks...too late for that!!)


----------



## themarshas

Here's a pic of our little one. Measured 6w5d so about 3 days ahead of what we thought. Heart beat of 128. New due date: July 25th. Not the greatest image but you can see the bean and that's all that matters. Next apt Dec 22nd! so only a few weeks.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4304[1].jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Round2

Congrats Confused and Marshes. Beautiful pics! So happy to hear your beans are snuggled in tight.

Collie, I'm so sorry your going through this. I'm sending all the positive thoughts, vibes and prayers I can muster your way. I really hope your bean is just giving you a scare.

AFM, off for my 10 week scan in 2 hours. Been up since 4am shaking in my boots. So scared it's not funny.


----------



## Razcox

Really hoping that no news is good news for Collie :hugs:


----------



## sarah986

Thinking of you collie.xxx

Great scan pics ladies!

Round 2 hope your scan is perfect!

Afm - ive freaked myself out that my symptoms are fading and convinced myself for a while that any symptoms i have arent here, also have an increased amount of discharge(tmi) and this is what i had last time. Not going to worry myself 2 much but going to book a scan for monday jus 2 put my mind at ease! It is awful the worry we have to put ourselves through :dohh:


----------



## Mommy_K

Collie- i am sending all positive vibes your way and wish you the best today and sorry you have to go through this stress.

Round- Good luck as well with your scan hope everything is perfect.

AFM- the past two days i have been sooooo nauseous but no complaints coming from me at all, I have been so stressed since my episode of spotting last friday again i am going to see doctor today see if he can ease some of the stress feel dumb going but i think it will help me feel better. I am terrified for my scan which is next tuesday, i think we are all at that extremely stressful phase as most of the losses have happened between 7-9 weeks oh i hope we all make it through we all deserve this.


----------



## Mommy_K

Sarah 986- i too was worrying about my symptoms coming and going and then they all returned twice as bad so it must be normal for them to come and go, i know what you mean about increase discharge i don't have alot because of the extra progesterone i am on but i noticed every time i am about to spot i get increase discharge the day before kinda stresses me out. All these little things that we shouldn't even notice are things we seek out and stress about daily its sad that we cant sit back and enjoy the excitement of pregnancy.


----------



## Round2

Mommy_K, I hope your doctor can reassure you. I know how you feel. I hate, hate, hate this time in my pregnancy. My first MMC, the baby died at 8.5 weeks, my second MMC the baby died at 9 weeks. Even though I had a scan at 9 weeks, I keep thinking, this one will probably only make it to 9.5 weeks. I can't wait for all this stress to be over!!

Wishing you lots of luck on Tuesday!!


----------



## collie_crazy

Girls I cant tell you how amazed I am but my baby is doing fine! The m/w said he/she is totally unperturbed by the bleed and doing perfectly. She could still see an area of bleeding so warned me I may yet bleed more but baba is good :thumbup: They are going to scan my next week too :happydance:

The scan was amazing you could even see LO wiggle a little which the mw said was creepy at this stage as you dont normally get to see them move that much yet LOL.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0019.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Round2

YAAAAYYYYY!!!! Congrats Collie!! So happy to hear that. What an adorable picture too.


----------



## Mommy_K

AWWWW!!! thats a great picture and so happy things were good for you


----------



## keepthefaithx

thank god collie xo


----------



## lauren10

Collie, i had just told the pupo girls about your bleeding and everyone was so worried and sending prayers...then there was your update!!! yay!!! So happy for you!! 

What do they think the bleed is from?


----------



## PreshFest

Congrats Collie!! What a relief!!!!!


----------



## Razcox

yep this is a really crap time, lost my last two at 8.5 weeks so not feeling great about my next scan. Even if everything is fine i still dont think i will relax as it will only be just past 8 weeks by GA not the nearly 9 weeks based on LMP. Not sure when i will relax really though maybe once the baby is here!

Just saw collie's news :happydance: Thats great and such a nice picture so thrilled for you :)


----------



## Round2

Razcox said:


> yep this is a really crap time, lost my last two at 8.5 weeks so not feeling great about my next scan. Even if everything is fine i still dont think i will relax as it will only be just past 8 weeks by GA not the nearly 9 weeks based on LMP. Not sure when i will relax really though maybe once the baby is here!
> 
> Just saw collie's news :happydance: Thats great and such a nice picture so thrilled for you :)

I thought I would feel more relaxed after my 9 week scan, but here I am a week later and a nervous wreck. It makes me wonder if I will ever feel confident.


----------



## sarah986

Congrats collie fab fab news, so delighted for you! What a fab scan pic, so clear, and yay for scan next week, will be great 2 keep u reassured.

We are all hanging on tight here, lets hope come july we will all be posting pics of our little ones all here safe and well, i dont think the worry will stop until then.


----------



## Razcox

Bad news here folks, had a fair bit of bleeding and waves of AF type cramps with them getting stronger each wave. Called the EPU and got a scan tomorrow at 2:30pm but i dont think its looking good, this is all very familair :(


----------



## sthorp1179

Great news for collie and love the scan looks more baby than blob :happydance:

Razcox- praying for you hun it doesn't sound good right now just try and rest and drink lots of fluids and we will all be here for you whenever you need us :hugs: sorry you are going through this sweetie x


----------



## collie_crazy

Thank you for all the support girls :hugs: 

Raz I am thinking of you :hugs: I know only too well how hard it is but try and stay positive. Honestly I lost a whole lot of blood yesterday - my trousers were drenched - I've had to wash them twice already! And I had some AF type pains and everything was ok. I dont want to get your hopes up or anything but bleeding doesnt always mean its the end. Will be keeping you very much in my thoughts :hugs: Keep us updated x


----------



## Round2

Oh no Raz! I'm so sorry you're going through this. I know it's hard to be hopeful, but Collie just proved that it can still be a good news. Big hugs, I'll be thinking about you tomorrow.


----------



## BeachChica

Collie  I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you that everything turned out OK!!! That is a cute pic with the little arms and legs! :yippee:

Marshas  great pic  Congrats! :yippee:

Raz  oh gosh I hope you are just going through what collie experienced and its nothing more than normal bleeding. :hugs:
Good luck girls with the upcoming scans. Its normal for all of us to be nervous and think the worst but its so nice to be in this thread with everyone that is in the same boat and feeling the same thing! 

AFM  I am feeling yucky today. :sick: My clothes are starting to feel uncomfortably tight and I am super tired today at work. Im sure this is all good so Im not complaining. Looking forward to my scan on Thursday!


----------



## lauren10

Oh Raz...I'm so sorry...hang in there :(


----------



## Round2

Just wanted to let you know my scan today was great! My doc says our chances of mc at this point are less than 1%!


----------



## Ladyfog

collie_crazy said:


> Girls I cant tell you how amazed I am but my baby is doing fine! The m/w said he/she is totally unperturbed by the bleed and doing perfectly. She could still see an area of bleeding so warned me I may yet bleed more but baba is good :thumbup: They are going to scan my next week too :happydance:
> 
> The scan was amazing you could even see LO wiggle a little which the mw said was creepy at this stage as you dont normally get to see them move that much yet LOL.

Fantastic news! So relieved everything was OK!


----------



## Ladyfog

Raz, really hope things don't turn out the way you think they are. As Collie said, she proves that bleeding and cramps don't always mean MC. We all have our FX for you :hugs: 

Congrats on a good scan Round 2 :happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

Collie so relieved to hear your good news! That really brightened my day :) 

I've been worrying about my symptoms all day and I just had my great scan yesterday...you would think id have one day of not worrying...guess not. I was orob extra nauseous the last few days bc I was so nervous.


----------



## Mommy_K

Just got back from dr. i have a sub-chronic hematoma i had this with the last pregnancy i lost and it has me really afraid for this baby as well. do any of you have experience with these? dr. said Small percentage have miscarriage but obviously i am that small percent.


----------



## Razcox

I think its rapidly all over, full on AF bleeding and cramps now. Took some painkillers to help but i know its all over :cry:


----------



## Mommy_K

Raz my heart is aching for you, iam so sorry u have to go through this.


----------



## Miss_C

Raz so so very sorry


----------



## confusedprego

so sorry Raz! :hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

Raz- so sorry for you hun :hugs:

Mommy K a sub chorionic haematoma is usually nothing to worry about i have one and it is causing me no problems. It is also known as an implantation bleed from when baby implants into the uterus. Should not affect the pregnancy at all really.


----------



## Ladyfog

So very sorry Raz :cry:


----------



## sarah986

Raz so sorry your going thru this. Will be thinking of you.xx


----------



## SarahJane

I am so sorry Raz. It just isn't fair. :cry: xxxx


----------



## Jox

So sorry Raz :cry: x


----------



## lauren10

I'm sorry to hear this Raz :(


----------



## heavyheart

Iam so sorry Raz :cry: xx


----------



## confusedprego

I know we've talked about this before but I'm getting concerned. I had my scan on Monday and everything looked great. Measured a day ahead of what we expected and heartbeat was right on target. Well ever since my scan I haven't felt as sick. I still have had throwing up sessions in the morning but now they come out of no where and before I was constantly nauseous. I also used to feel sick all day and now I feel fine. I dunno...my boobs still hurt and I'm still really tired (and sneezing all the time) so I think I'm just paranoid ugh! I wish I could get a scan daily lol


----------



## PreshFest

confusedprego said:


> I know we've talked about this before but I'm getting concerned. I had my scan on Monday and everything looked great. Measured a day ahead of what we expected and heartbeat was right on target. Well ever since my scan I haven't felt as sick. I still have had throwing up sessions in the morning but now they come out of no where and before I was constantly nauseous. I also used to feel sick all day and now I feel fine. I dunno...my boobs still hurt and I'm still really tired (and sneezing all the time) so I think I'm just paranoid ugh! I wish I could get a scan daily lol

It really is normal for symptoms to come and go. On sunday I was so nauseous all day I couldn't even get off the couch. I've been just a little nauseous since then, but nothing major. I think hormones sometimes come in waves, so symptoms will be really bad and then lighten up and then get bad again. My sore boobs definitely go in that pattern!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks presh! I'm driving myself crazy over here!


----------



## sarah986

Confused i know its so hard not to worry i had freaked myself out was awake from 5 dis morn panicing. Phoned my epu dis morn and they told me to come ahead in. (amazing ladies) they told me before they scanned me that it all sounds normal, perfect hears beat that i got to hear and even a little wiggle! Excited and scared all at the same time. Also i remember you from 1st trimester back in july. I had my D and c same day you lost your little one.xx


----------



## Mommy_K

we are all freaking out right now by the sounds of it. I have been panicking since i got back from dr yesterday and he told me i have a subchorionic hematoma and baby measured 3 days smaller than it should have, now my mind is thinking the worst as this is what caused my last loss the clot ended up separating the placenta from the uterus. and of course only 1 in 5 women get these and it has now up my risk of miscarriage as if my risk wasn't high enough already!

Ladies the symptoms for me are the same as your describing some days they are mild and other days they hit me hard so i think as long as your getting some symptoms that's all that matters.


----------



## Razcox

Right then, back from the scan and i am utterly confused. The scan showed a bean with a HB and i have been put back again to 6 weeks but they all see happy that everything loooked fine and the baby had grown a lot in 5 days. BUT i am in alot of pain from cramps, i am still bleeding alot and passing clots so who the feck knows whats going on! Got another scan next thursday so will have to see what happens then


----------



## heavyheart

oh raz what good news for seeing beany and heartbeat!!! iam so sorry your in limbo land of what to expect and have had to go through all this stress and upset :hugs::hugs: u must be so emotionally drained. Hang on to hope and the fact baby and heartbeat have been seen today xxx


----------



## Round2

Raz, I think it's really great sign. I know it's confusing, but hang in there.


----------



## mlyn26

Wishing you the best Raz - everything crossed for you.

I am feeling nervous today - feeling so close but so far if that makes sense. Would be devastated if i lost baby now. I have ordered a doppler - not sure if a good idea or not tbh.


----------



## Round2

mlyn26 said:


> Wishing you the best Raz - everything crossed for you.
> 
> I am feeling nervous today - feeling so close but so far if that makes sense. Would be devastated if i lost baby now. I have ordered a doppler - not sure if a good idea or not tbh.

My doctor told me yesterday that after seeing a HB at 10 weeks, your chances of mc are less than 1%! I'm still worried too and am purchasing a doppler, but that number did reassure me.


----------



## confusedprego

Yay raz! So excited for you! Sending you positive vibes for next week! 

Thanks everyone for reassuring me...I felt nauseous at lunch and my boobs are killing me so I know I just need to take a chill pill! It's so hard! I'm probably driving dh crazy lol


----------



## Miss_C

Oh Raz what a roller coaster - hang in there little razbean!!

I am wondering about getting a doppler but then again even the best docs sometimes struggle to find HB depending on where bubs is lying at the time so I wonder if not being able to find hb would freak me more. Then I figure if this pregnancy is anything like my son I will be at the hospital every week any way and they actually scanned most weeks.


----------



## Razcox

Another little update, passed a large lump of greyish tissue and large clot. From other MCs its of the same type of tissue, i think i have passed the baby. :(


----------



## Miss_C

oh Raz no - oh my heart is breaking for you


----------



## sthorp1179

Razcox said:


> Another little update, passed a large lump of greyish tissue and large clot. From other MCs its of the same type of tissue, i think i have passed the baby. :(

So so so very sorry for you :cry:


----------



## sarah986

Hope ur little bean keeps hanging on in there raz. Hope your feeling better soon, and those cramps go away.xx


----------



## SarahJane

Awww Raz, so worried about you, hope you are ok and the baby is still hanging on xxxx Loads of love


----------



## Razcox

Well thats number 4 gone now, cervix is very very open and test was lighter this morning. Got a scan on friday to check everything has gone :(


----------



## SugarFairy

Razcox said:


> Well thats number 4 gone now, cervix is very very open and test was lighter this morning. Got a scan on friday to check everything has gone :(

Aw Raz, I'm so sorry : ( Sending you a massive *hug*. Sorry if you don't remember me, I've been stalking you a little... Lots of hugs hunni, wishing you a painless recovery. Fly high and free little angel xx


----------



## SarahJane

I am so sorry Raz :cry:


----------



## sarah986

So sorry your going thru dis again raz. Will b thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

So sorry raz :hugs:


----------



## Round2

It's not fair Raz. I'm so sorry. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## heavyheart

iam so sorry for your loss raz, heartbreaking :cry: xxx


----------



## hopeforamirac

can i be added to the list. 
im due july 11th 2012 after a mmc in july 2011


----------



## BeachChica

Oh gosh Raz - I just hope you are on another roller coaster and its not what you think it is. I will be praying for a successful scan for you tomorrow. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well :wave:

AFM - I had my 2nd scan today. I am only measuring 6w4d which is about a week behind what I should be based on LMP. We heard the heartbeat at 105. My doctor says that everything is still looking good, gosh I hope so. I have an appt for an exam on the 20th but he said that we won't do another U/S until after the 1st of the year. Seems like a long ways away since I typically have my losses in these next couple of weeks. I am trying to stay calm. 
For those of you experiencing the on and off symptoms... I am too and the ones I do have are very mild. Hoping that this is all normal, it does seem like it since some of you are experiencing this as well. 

Has anyone purchased a "belly band" yet? I am wondering if I need to look for one of these. My pants are starting to feel tight and today I had to wrap a hair band around the loop! :shock:


----------



## PreshFest

BeachChica said:


> Oh gosh Raz - I just hope you are on another roller coaster and its not what you think it is. I will be praying for a successful scan for you tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :wave:
> 
> AFM - I had my 2nd scan today. I am only measuring 6w4d which is about a week behind what I should be based on LMP. We heard the heartbeat at 105. My doctor says that everything is still looking good, gosh I hope so. I have an appt for an exam on the 20th but he said that we won't do another U/S until after the 1st of the year. Seems like a long ways away since I typically have my losses in these next couple of weeks. I am trying to stay calm.
> For those of you experiencing the on and off symptoms... I am too and the ones I do have are very mild. Hoping that this is all normal, it does seem like it since some of you are experiencing this as well.
> 
> Has anyone purchased a "belly band" yet? I am wondering if I need to look for one of these. My pants are starting to feel tight and today I had to wrap a hair band around the loop! :shock:

I tried a bella band when I was pregnant with my daughter and I didn't like it at all. It would always roll up every time I sat down. So whenever I stood up I'd have to pull it back down over my pants. But, I do know a lot of people that swear by them!


----------



## confusedprego

BeachChica said:


> Oh gosh Raz - I just hope you are on another roller coaster and its not what you think it is. I will be praying for a successful scan for you tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :wave:
> 
> AFM - I had my 2nd scan today. I am only measuring 6w4d which is about a week behind what I should be based on LMP. We heard the heartbeat at 105. My doctor says that everything is still looking good, gosh I hope so. I have an appt for an exam on the 20th but he said that we won't do another U/S until after the 1st of the year. Seems like a long ways away since I typically have my losses in these next couple of weeks. I am trying to stay calm.
> For those of you experiencing the on and off symptoms... I am too and the ones I do have are very mild. Hoping that this is all normal, it does seem like it since some of you are experiencing this as well.
> 
> Has anyone purchased a "belly band" yet? I am wondering if I need to look for one of these. My pants are starting to feel tight and today I had to wrap a hair band around the loop! :shock:

I'm going belly band shopping this weekend!! I'm starting to feel very uncomfortable in my jeans :dohh: I'm excited to be comfortable during the day again! It's only been the last few days that I have felt somewhat uncomfortable but I figure I might as well try to remedy it before I'm crazy uncomfortable. 

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Miss_C

I don't know what to say - trans vag ultrasound in his office - can't find anything on the screen, then he says it may be the fibroid, then he finds other black areas which indicate possible endometriosis which when I had HSG done showed no signs of so he says that can't be it, then he says they can't all be gestational sacs, then he says this one probably is but there is no baby in it that I can see. I really can't tell I am very confused with what is going on in here. Sends me for urgent quantative betas, if result is positive today will draw more blood Monday but I am now going back for a "proper" ultrasound at 3pm. Just did a digital and it cam up instantly with pregnant 3+ hence why I am still having symptoms.

But I don't think the news is going to be good. At 7plus weeks he should have been able to see something for certain on his little machine, he even detetcs HB's at 6 weeks, but he says there is the chance we just need better equipment to see it.

So I guess we now wait and hope for so much more than a miracle.


----------



## Ladyfog

Raz, my heart goes out to you :cry:. Hopefully the worst of the pain is over now if you really have passed your baby. What a horrible rollercoster you've been on this week :hugs:

Miss C - good luck at the scan. Fingers crossed your little bean was just hiding. :hugs:

Beach - if there's a HB that's still a good sign! Maybe the baby just took a while to implant and get settled in? Sometimes dates can be out so try not to worry! I know what you mean about everything feeling tight - I'm just living in leggings at the moment - I get so bloated! 

Symptoms do come and go - saw my MW for my booking appt yesterday and she said as long as they don't all disappear that's OK. I'm not feeling so nauseous the last few days but I still have a horrible taste in my mouth and tender boobs so trying not to worry. I have a scan a week on Monday so I'm starting to get paranoid now!

Hi everyone else :hi: and welcome hopeformirac :flower:. Wow - you've been a surrogate - that's amazing!


----------



## Miss_C

well what a day!! We arrive at Qld medical imaging and I am quite literally crapping myself, the constipation of 4 days was poking it's head out but couldn't go cos I had to hold my pee and you definitely can't do a no2 without no1 happening! I was terrified. Dion and I hardly dared breathe let alone speak. We got called in and we told the guy what the morning had held and so he entered all the details LMP how long it lasted etc etc. Found my fibroid now a whopping 30mm from 10mm in June (they do grow in pregnancy), then he found the gestational sac, showed me it on the screen and it was definitely not showing any signs of life, he measured it to be 7w5d which was spot on then said we need to go to trans vaginal for a clear picture cos this fibroid is causing issues from trans abdominal, massive amounts of "noise" on the screen.

So off I go to empty my bladder and evacuate the reindeer droppings 3 days worth boy that was such a relief and I sat there on the toilet trying not to scream I felt like my heart was going to burst and my head was pounding, still an empty sac no baby, no little ziggy heartbeat.

Hop back on the bed, "chaperone" comes in we sign all the relevant forms and in it goes and away we go. He digs around for a while and then says I can see what we and the doctor couldn't see anything there we are right behind the fibroid, I said what can you see and he turned the screen and said there's a baby and can you see that flicker that's the heartbeat. I think I came over all religious cos I know I yelled out quite loudly OH GOD!! And then fell in a jibbering shaking heap and the sonographer had to ask me to hold my breath and not move as he still couldn't get clear pics or measurements.

He struggled to get a clear pic but the bit that he did he "thinks" was about 7.1mm which is 6w3d so those measurements are just a little bit behind but nothing of concern he said. Heartbeat of 153 is perfect.

The report was then phoned through to Dr Kasan who will get my quantative bloods tomorrow and I will probably go for a further blood draw Mon/Tue and a follow up scan in another couple of weeks assuming number are still going up and not down.

Fuck me dead this child is going to be the death of me! I don't think I have ever had a day that has gone from such lows to such highs. I cannot stop crying which is exacerbated by damn hormones!!


----------



## sthorp1179

Thats fantastic news miss c! And there was baby hiding all the time! Must be such a relief for you x


----------



## confusedprego

Great news Miss C!! How exciting!! :)


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks for the info on the belly bands ladies. I am going to look for one today after work. I leave on a cruise tomorrow and I am worried that between my belly and the unlimited eating I might not be able to get into all the clothes that I packed!!! :munch:

What a relief MissC!!! That is such great news!!! Good thing nobody jumped to any quick conclusions and took another look!!! :happydance:
Your post was pretty funny about the reindeer droppings LOL :rofl:


----------



## Round2

Miss_C, what wonderful news! But what a crazy rollercoaster. Hope you feel better now.

My pants are getting tight too. I've been living in leggings and long sweaters. Think I might have to dig out the maternity pants soon.


----------



## futurephotos

I got my first u/s today! It was so amazing :) Heard and saw the heartbeat for my first time ever! Everything measured exactly right. I just can't believe that things are actually working right this time!


----------



## BeachChica

Congrats Future! :yipee: :crib:


Its an amazing feeling isn't it!!!???


----------



## Round2

Ah great news Future! So happy to hear things are going okay.


----------



## Razcox

Been confirmed now i have lost this one too. So i will be leaving you guys and back to TTC.

Wishing you all a very healthy and happy few months and that you all get your rainbow babies x


----------



## Ladyfog

So so sorry again Raz. there's a briliant threat "A group for TTC#1 and had more than one loss?" that's really supportive. You'll find me and Beach there :hugs:

Congrats Miss C - it was hiding after all - you're post made me giggle :haha:

Have a great time on your cruise Beach - eat for 2!

Congrats too future - glad all is well and happy in there!

Hi to everyone else and hope you all have good weekends.


----------



## Razcox

Ladyfog said:


> So so sorry again Raz. there's a briliant threat "A group for TTC#1 and had more than one loss?" that's really supportive. You'll find me and Beach there :hugs:

Where abouts is it lady? Will have to check it out


----------



## mlyn26

I am so sorry Raz xx


----------



## mlyn26

Congrats future and Miss C - wonderful news x


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks everyone!

Raz - sorry to hear- I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Mommy_K

:cry:So sorry Raz my thoughts are with you.


----------



## confusedprego

So sorry Raz!! you're in my thoughts!! :hugs:

Congrats Future!! it's a lovely feeling isn't it?!


----------



## BeachChica

Raz - here's the link, its a great group of girls!! Click here: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/729782-group-ttc-1-had-more-than-one-loss-72.html#post14414139

Well I am all packed and ready for bed. My cruise departs tomorrow. See you all in a week! :wave:


----------



## SarahJane

Bad news over here, went for a scan this morning and although baby was fine just 2 weeks ago with a heartbeat, today there was nothing there except a sac and fetal pole plus a large clot. I have to go in on Monday to decide what to do (assuming I don't miscarry naturally before then)

I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Round2

Oh Sarah, I'm so so sorry. You've been through so much, I'm so sorry you have to go through this now. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Jox

Sj :cry: i am so sorry. I just cant believe it. cant stop thinkinh about u :-(

All my love x


----------



## sthorp1179

So sorry Sarah you have had more than your share of bad luck certainly hope its not too long before you hold your rainbow x


----------



## Mommy_K

:cry:SJ so sorry my heart breaks for you


----------



## heavyheart

aw no sj iam so so sorry, life is so unfair you've had so much heartache already :cry::cry: you truly are on my mind :hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## Ladyfog

So so sorry Sarah :hugs: You've been through so much, We are all thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!! I had another scan today. Dating back to my original due date of July 26th (last time we were 1 day ahead). They said everything looks perfect :) Had a heartrate of 158 - which they said is good too! I uploaded the 3D picture too even though it looks kind of silly 

Hope everyone else is doing good today!!
 



Attached Files:







7wks4days.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 11









7wks4days3D.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Round2

Congrats Confused! That 3D scan is so neat, you can really see a baby starting to form.


----------



## Baby Potter

Hi Ladies, due 07/14/12 and I'm terrified after my MC in March. All we can do is think positive and lean on eachother for support. I'm glad I found this group. :winkwink:


----------



## Miss_C

ditto BP - we really need each other. Only those that have been there can truly understand.


----------



## Round2

Welcome Baby Potter. Good luck to you.

How's everyone doing? Any scans coming up this week?

I've got my first official prenatal appointment tomorrow and will find out the date of my NT scan. Hopefully they can squeeze me in before Christmas.


----------



## Mommy_K

Welcome BP!

I have a scan tomorrow and i am terrified! my morning sickness isn't that bad today and i cant help but think the worst. I have been so stressed since they found that hematoma and i am just hoping it has not caused any further issues. My beta numbers have had me stressed as well the are well over 150,000 but they are not doubling at text book rate so of course i think the worst of that as well. I wish i didnt stress about all these simple little things.

I wish you all the best at your prenatal appointment tomorrow Round.


----------



## Round2

Good luck tomorrow Mommy_K. My MS magically disappeared a day before each scan this pregnancy. I was convinced of the worst each time. Then right after each scan, I started feeling crappy again!

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ladyfog

Good luck Round 2 and MommyK. i find that adrenalin makes a big difference to my MS, so it's probably just nerves making you feel a bit less sick. FX for you both today.:hugs:


----------



## Mommy_K

Ladies everything went well today baby is measuring 9 weeks exactly heart rate of 179bpm! so i am just hoping for smooth sailing from now till the end hope that's not too much to ask for Christmas this year. Thanks for your support its so great to have all of you here.


----------



## PreshFest

Mommy_K said:


> Ladies everything went well today baby is measuring 9 weeks exactly heart rate of 179bpm! so i am just hoping for smooth sailing from now till the end hope that's not too much to ask for Christmas this year. Thanks for your support its so great to have all of you here.

Congrats!!! I have my scan on Thursday at 7w6d... So hoping everything is fine. I feel like crap so that's a good sign! :happydance:


----------



## Round2

Mommy_K, that's great news. Such a huge milestone. I've read that after 9 weeks most of the development is done so the risks of MC go way down.

Presh, good luck - I'm sure everything will be great.

AFM, I just got back from my appointment...turns out it wasn't an official prenatal appointment. She just wanted to get my weight and fill out the paperwork for the NT scan. So I asked (begged) her to try the doppler. She said that her doppler was terrible and didn't usually work this early, but she agreed to try it anyways. Of course, it didn't work and now I'm worried. She only tried for about a minute or so...but it still makes me nervous. My NT scan is next Tuesday, the 20th. I really, really can't wait for it to be over with.


----------



## sthorp1179

Good news on the perfect scan mommyk! I'm sure things will be pretty much smooth sailing from now on!

Round 2 its very early to hear something on the doppler and takes a lot of time and good equipment to find the hb at 10 weeks. I'm sure everything is good as your nt scan will prove next week


----------



## PreshFest

Round2 said:


> Mommy_K, that's great news. Such a huge milestone. I've read that after 9 weeks most of the development is done so the risks of MC go way down.
> 
> Presh, good luck - I'm sure everything will be great.
> 
> AFM, I just got back from my appointment...turns out it wasn't an official prenatal appointment. She just wanted to get my weight and fill out the paperwork for the NT scan. So I asked (begged) her to try the doppler. She said that her doppler was terrible and didn't usually work this early, but she agreed to try it anyways. Of course, it didn't work and now I'm worried. She only tried for about a minute or so...but it still makes me nervous. My NT scan is next Tuesday, the 20th. I really, really can't wait for it to be over with.

When I was pregnant with my daughter, my doc couldn't find her heartbeat with a doppler at 12 weeks. So they had to send me for an emergency scan (they didn't have them in their office) and there she was... doing squat jumps in my uterus!!! So do NOT worry about that at 8 weekss...


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! 

I also had an ultrasound last week - I forgot to update here - at 9 weeks and his hb was 179 also!! how funny Mommy_K!? I don't feel "in the clear" yet...but it does ease my mind a whole lot. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mommy_K

lauren10 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I also had an ultrasound last week - I forgot to update here - at 9 weeks and his hb was 179 also!! how funny Mommy_K!? I don't feel "in the clear" yet...but it does ease my mind a whole lot.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

same here i don't feel in the clear either but it did help to know baby is growing and such strong heart beat. My next scan is Jan 6th and i am already stressing:blush: 

How is everyone doing lately symptom wise? i know my morning sickness is bad comes in waves through out the day good way for baby to let me know its doing well.


----------



## heavyheart

glad to hear you scan went well mommyk :thumbup:, my next scan is the 5th jan!! we can wait it out together :hugs: xx

my boobs are sooooo sore all the time, even wake me up at night it i lean on them :haha: my sickness also comes and goes throughout the day, i find if i eat little but often all day that seems to help.

Hope everyone is keeping well :hugs: xx


----------



## heavyheart

lauren10 also glad you had a good scan :flower: xx


----------



## collie_crazy

Hi Girls :wave: hope we are all well. I had some more bleeding on Monday evening but it had gone by Tuesday morning - and was no where near the amount of last week so I was a little more relaxed about it. Had our 10 week scan yesterday and everything is perfect - baby looks much more like a baby and less like a gummy bear this week and was even kicking when the mw pressed down with the wand for the ultrasound LOL :haha:

Next scan on the 22nd :happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

Hi girls! Glad to hear everyone's scans are going so well! Very exciting! 

How's everyone feeling? My ms seems to be coming to a peak somewhat. Glad to have it but hoping it wont get much worse...havent eaten much in a while and meat has been completely out for almost a week. I'm only 8 weeks today..have you ladies noticed a leveling off of your sickness or has it just been increasing? I have random days that I feel better - which terrify me! - but my sickness has def just been increasing these last few weeks and I was just wondering if any of you have had this too and if i should expect it to keep going. I'll take whatever I can get but trying to prepare myself haha


----------



## lauren10

Collie I'm glad everything is great! Are you also exactly 10 weeks today?! 

Confused...this is the first pregnancy I've had nausea, and it seemed to spike last week and the week before...and is already getting better. It's not overly horrible, but definitely more than I've ever had. I also have the greasy hair syndrome which I never had before, so I'm hoping that means it's a boy because things feel different! :)


----------



## Round2

Ya for all the good scans. I've got my NT scan on Tuesday. Despite my doc saying that everything looked great at my 10 week scan, I'm still very nervous. I really hope I can relax after Tuesday.

If all goes well on Tuesday, I think we'll tell my DD and DSS. I'm very excited to share the news with them. My DD has been begging for a sibling forever.


----------



## PreshFest

Don't worry about the nausea fading, ladies!! It's typically at it's worst earlier on. When I was pregnant with my LO, I had solid nausea from weeks 5-8 and then it tapered off after that. So you guys are very lucky that it's starting to go away! This time around, I had very little nausea until I was 6-7 weeks, and now I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow and I think it's at it's worst now, which really isn't all that bad. It comes in waves, which I much prefer than having it 24/7 like I did before.


----------



## PreshFest

Oh...and one more thing... I HAVE A SCAN TODAY! Nervous, but so excited. I hope I see that heart just beating away!


----------



## Round2

Good luck today Presh!

Ya my nauseau has been weird this pregnancy. It comes and goes. I get it for a few days, then it goes away for a few day. Last week I thought it was gone completely then this week it came back with a vengance! 

With my DD I didn't have a day of MS! My other two later losses, I was sick everyday till 10 weeks. I really don't think there's a pattern, just take the good days when they come.


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks ladies! Today has.been the worst yet. I haven't been able to keep anything down and even threw up at work. Kinda awkward lol but I'll still take it! Just kinda hoping it will start to get better soon so I can eat for my lo.


----------



## PreshFest

Ugh. Not sure what to think right now. Measured at 6w2d and saw the heartbeat but the machine wasn't good enough to get a reading. The doc said it looked like it was at 90 which is really low :(. But it did grow appropriately in the last two weeks. I might call and talk to my midwife to see if they can send me to an ultrasound clinic where they have better equipment...


----------



## Round2

PreshFest said:


> Ugh. Not sure what to think right now. Measured at 6w2d and saw the heartbeat but the machine wasn't good enough to get a reading. The doc said it looked like it was at 90 which is really low :(. But it did grow appropriately in the last two weeks. I might call and talk to my midwife to see if they can send me to an ultrasound clinic where they have better equipment...


Ah Presh, sorry you didn't get some better news. If the equipment wasn't very good, I wouldn't invest too much in their estimates. I would see if you can get a scan at a better place. Growth is great too and if you are only 6w2d, then the heart just started beating. The HR will pick up in the coming weeks.


----------



## PreshFest

There's no way I'm 6w2d... I should be 8w tomorrow. I know when i ovulated and we haven't had sex since the day after that.... :(


----------



## mlyn26

I lost my MIL suddenly on Sunday and on Mon i had a small amount of bleeding which i think must have been due to the stress. I had a EPU scan yesterday and got to see my 11+5 baby jumping around!

https://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab197/mlyn26/2011-12-14150125.jpg

So happy!


----------



## Miss_C

Presh my story tells you how some machines are better than others, also the fetus measurement is from conception (ie ovulation) and your pregnancy measurement ie the gestational sac is from lmp approximately.

Hope this helps.

Me I have a massive tooth infection on antibiotic and strong painkillers hope it does no harm to bubs, absolutely crapping myself but in so much pain I haven't slept for 2 days and am quite literally crying with the pain. And to top it off I keep getting this really sharp stabbing pain right where the fibroid probably is so I am either conjuring it up or it is connected. Generally having a shitty day


----------



## Ladyfog

Presh - sorry your scan has raised more questions than it answered. It's good that there is a HB and the baby has grown though. Hopefully you will be able to get a better scan soon, so you can know one way or another. :hugs:

Mlyn - sorry for your loss, it sounds like you have had a stressful few days. Good news that baby is doing so well though.

Miss C - ouch! Hopefully the pain will easy soon and I'm sure you will not have been given any painkillers that will hurt the baby. I'm sure everything will be great.

AFM, scan on Monday and I'll be 11+4. I'm getting really paranoid that it's going to be bad news and am worried as my MS seems to be easing this week. I know that it's normal for it to start to ease at the end of the 1st trimester, but it doesn't help. My first MMC was at 11+6 and baby had gone at approx 8+5 so I'm worried that the same thing has happened. Just want this one to be OK as not sure I can go through again for the third time!


----------



## lauren10

Presh, if his machine sucked, then maybe his measurements weren't accurate either. Definitely push for another scan!


----------



## PreshFest

I've decided to not go for another scan. It's too stressful for me right now. I'm hoping for the best, but obviously things aren't looking good. And of course I'm imagining the worst.. So I'm just trying to deal with it all. At least when/if the cramping/bleeding starts, I'll be somewhat prepared for it...


----------



## mlyn26

Sorry you are going through this Presh, i imagine it must be such a scary time for you xx


----------



## Mommy_K

so sorry presh that you have to go through this stress.


----------



## Round2

That's a good decision Presh, you're right, the scan just add so much stress. Maybe this baby just needs a relaxed mommy to let them grow.


----------



## Miss_C

warning ME post - sorry.

Since Thursday last week I have had the worst tooth ache, have an infection and doc has me on antibiotics and some panadeine forte. All I can feel is the toothache. I have zero other symptoms, my boobs don't hurt, I am not peeing as much, I don't feel nauseous and the afternoon heartburn has gone. I am tired cos I haven't slept for the pain of my tooth. I simply do NOT feel in the least bit pregnant. Could the antibiotics etc be masking any symptoms do you think. I am terrified of going for my scan on Thursday and things not being right this time. I am so scared my hands actually shake when I imagine being at the scan and my heart races.


----------



## mlyn26

I would say the medication could definitely be masking symptoms - also the pain from the tooth will be prominent and masking anything else anyway. Plus don't forget the placenta takes over around 9 weeks so many people's symptoms fade at that stage. x


----------



## Ladyfog

I watched a really interesting program about pain last year which said that the brain can be easily distracted so you don't always feel pain or discomfort, or only will select what pain to feel. e.g. there were burns victims that were having dressings reapplied but they gave them a virtual reality game to play while it was being done and they hardly felt it! So it's really possible that your tooth ache is just plenty for your body to worry about so you're just not feeling the other things. Mlynn's right too about the placenta. Try not to worry and focus on getting over this horrible tooth infection :hugs:

I have a scan today so know how you feel. I hardly slept last night worrying about it.


----------



## sthorp1179

Good luck with scans ladies! Mine is on Thursday and i am half looking forward to it half dreading hearing bad news but my symptoms have been horrific so that is reassuring me somewhat.

Miss c i think you being so focused on your toothache (and you do have my sympathy there :hugs:) is probably masking any pregnancy symptoms you have right now. I am sure your scan will go well though!


----------



## Round2

Oh boy, looks like another busy scan week. I've got my NT scan tomorrow morning. Nervous doesn't even describe it!!

Good luck to everyone getting scanned today. Can't wait to hear all the good news.


----------



## mlyn26

I have my NT scan on Thursday. Eek x


----------



## Ladyfog

Not great news for me today. My scan showed a nuchal fold of 6mm and have had several blood tests and a CVS to take some cells from my placenta this morning. 

Just got to wait for the results now, which should be in my Thursday so at least we'll know what we're dealing with by Christmas.


----------



## PreshFest

I couldn't take it anymore so I went for another scan today. It was very thorough, so I really trust it. Unfortunately it was the same results as the other one. Baby is measuring about 2 weeks behind with a heart rate of 93. Both very bad signs.

Can anyone tell me what to expect from here? I've never miscarried, so I just would like to know about the process a little bit. How long it might take, how painful, etc...


----------



## Miss_C

I took my bra off last night and my boobs were screaming!! I was also up at 3:30am guzzling gaviscon with the worst heartburn - yay symptoms are back!! Dan tooth still hurts though. Had 13 vials of blood taken yesterday too, a little overboard on my testing I think but nice that they are tracking me so closely.

Presh I won't go into details of mc cos that may not be the case for you yet. But know I will be here to support you if and when it reaches that stage. You say still 2 weeks behind but has bubs grown since the last u/s? Have you had quantative bloods done to see if HCG still climbing levelled off or falling etc as that will give a good indication too.

Lady whilst that measurement is a scary number at least now with the cvs you will know for sure and can then make your decisions from there. I will be hoping for you that all is well - hugs honey.

Thursday looks like a big day around here, scan for us too. Good luck everyone.


----------



## mlyn26

Presh with my first my baby was always measuring behind. Was 6+3 at 9 weeks when it was confirmed it had actually died. I had seen hb prior to this but always measured behind. It took me 6days to pass baby after i started bleeding but everyone is different. Don't forget to discuss d and c id it would be preferred option. Obviously though i imagine sadly you Will have to wait until baby dies. I would love for things to work out for you though hun. Take each day as it comes x


----------



## Silverlilly

I'm just popping back in to see how everyone's doing! I have my very first scan on Thursday at 11+4 and am trying not to stress - I have no idea what's happening in there - the only clues I have to go on are sore boobs and queasiness, which just seems to be letting up this week. I'm not worried about that as I'm hoping it simply means the placenta has taken over...Oh, and I shouldn't really be showing yet but my 11wk pic sure looks suspicious! lol (hard to hide at work these days!)

LadyFog - I hope things go well for you. I have my NT measurement on Thursday as well...are you over 35? I am, so of course this is nerve wracking. I wish you the very best with this. I have two friends who were given scary numbers (one with *both* his daughters who were predicted Downs), and the babies are all perfectly fine. So, don't worry too much just yet...wait it out, get further tests, try not to worry.

Presh - I really hope things are ok, but if not, you asked what it is like to miscarry (but remember every experience is very different). I miscarried at 8wks+1 and it felt like a heavy period (although my baby wasn't as far along as yours - I really don't know how far along it was as I never had a scan). But the miscarriage itself wasn't especially painful (like heavy period, with lots of large clots, and the sac of course). I was prescribed Misoprostol to complete the miscarriage and that definitely caused more pain - I took a Tylenol 3 with that, and was fine once it kicked in. No more pain. I had to do that 2 days in a row. I hope you are ok. Thinking of you.


----------



## Mommy_K

Presh so sorry to hear things are not looking well, i think everyone has different experiences i know in my first one i bled for weeks and they went with a d&c to complete it and second time my body wasn't doing the process so i opted for a D&c right away as soon as i found out baby had passed i prefer the d&C route a little less traumatic for me but everyone deals with it differently.

Lady frog: I hope all tests come back ok for you i wish you all the best.

ASM: symptoms are still here nausea comes in waves and not as bad as it was last week boobs are still sore so i am hoping these are positive signs and really hoping for the best, i have a dr appointment next week and they will check for heart beat i am stressing and terrified that it won't be there when i go.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies -:wave: well just got back from my cruise and trying to get caught up on my emails and all the posts. 
Glad so many of you are having great scans!!! :yipee:

Lady - :hugs: I hope everything comes back OK with your testing.

Presh - I am measuring over a week behind too which has me concerned some. And the HB at my 2nd scan was lower than the 1st (118 to 105)The U/S tech tech said that with the growth and the HB everything still looked normal. Hopefully its nothing to worry about for both of us. With the scan you had today, did they tell you that this was bad news? It still sounds ok since you had a HB. I can tell you about a MC if you really want to know but I won't tell you yet because I am still praying that everything will be OK and you won't have to go through that!!! I have had 2 D&C's and 1 MC so I will definitely be here for support if you ever need it. :hugs:

MissC - on the pregnancy dating that you mentioned... don't the U/S measurements take into account 2 extra weeks so that its inline with your LMP? My scan report shows my date based on LMP and another due date a week later based on scan. 

I am still stressing a bit because I don't feel any pregnancy symptoms either and the couple that I did have seem less now, like the frequent peeing etc. I have an appt with the doctor tomorrow but it's just an exam and not an U/S. I am wondering if I can talk him into one.

Ugh! Its terrible that we all stress like this, I can't wait until we all get to the 2nd trimester when the risk of MC starts to go down. Hopefully our stress level will go down some too!!!


----------



## Miss_C

I am so hearing you on second tri. week 14 cannot come soon enough!!!!!

On the measurements my understanding is the sac measures from LMP and the baby measures from conception. Doctors will measure 280 days from LMP and a pregnancy is "usually" 266 days from conception and conception being ovulation.

Does all that make sense?


----------



## Jox

HI ladies, hope your all doing ok.

I had my follow up scan on friday. By OV i had my dates at 8+1. Our little jelly baby is there with a lovely HB measuring a perfect 7+6 weeks :cloud9: so relieved! this is only the very beginning of a long journey but seeing a baby in there is helping me hold on to a little bit of positivity. only 6 months to go!! :crazy:

heres our Jelly baby...



the white blob on the right is the yold then babys head begins, the small black circle is the brain forming :cloud9: if you look close enough you can see babys buds forming too 

xxx


----------



## Round2

Presh, I'm sorry the scan didn't turn out well. I don't have much advice on a natural mc as both of my later losses required a D&C. My early loss was so early, that it was bascially my period. I'm so sorry you have to go through this, especially now at Christmas time. Take care of yourself.

Ladyfrog, I'm sorry your scan was bad news as well. I'm glad to hear you'll know everything by Christmas time. I know I've read alot of stories about false positives from these tests. I really, really hope you're one of them.

Beach, I hope you get some answers soon. Do you have another u/s scheduled?

Jox, congrats on your lovely bean! Sounds like everything is moving along great.

Silverlilly, my symtoms seem to come and go now too. Some days I feel great, other days I get a little sick in the evening. Good luck on Thursday.

Mommy_K, I noticed my symptoms really started to come and go around 9 weeks. I'm sure it will all be fine. 

MrsC, looking forward to your scan on Thursday.

AFM, just got back from my NT scan and everything looks good. I'm feeling much more confident, but still can't seem to shake this nervous feeling. I hope it goes away soon so I can enjoy this pregnancy!


----------



## Jox

Thanks round2, good to hear your NT scan went perfectly 

AFM on symptoms, i have NONE!! nothing at all. Im tired but working loads at the mo. I didnt have symptoms with my boys either so think maybe im having another boy, altho im not as sure this time as i was with Leo!!

xxx


----------



## heavyheart

got my first appointment with the midwife 2moro !! will make it feel even more real but iam scared at the same time :wacko:

Thinking of you ladies who havent had great news with your scans :hugs: my heart goes out to you i know how awful that feeling is.

Hope everyone else is keeping well :flower:


----------



## confusedprego

I'm so sorry to hear some of you ladies are having not so reassuring scans, but don't give up hope, everything could still be OK!

Round2 - glad to hear everything went great with your scan! i can't wait to get to my next scan, it seems so far away! 

Heavyheart - I'm sure everything will go great tomorrow!! Do you get a scan??

AFM - I was really sick last week with MS and I've switched my vitamin to theranatals - they have extra B6 and B12 that are supposed to help with nausea and vomiting and it seems to be working! Now I'm just really tired with a bit of nausea and sore bbs. I've also been getting headaches for about a week - hope that's normal.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies, well I had my appointment today and everything went well. I was a nervous wreck when I got there, I have had absolutely no symptoms this pregnancy, and I think I made the doctor nervous too so he decided to get me in for a scan. I measured at about 8 weeks today (still behind what my LMP dates should be 9+4 but doc says this is OK) and a HB of 167!!! I was so happy, the last heartbeat at 105 had me a little worried. The baby looked like a little turtle. Round little body with little round bud arms and legs. I will post a pic below. I may need to change the date on my ticker as I seem to be consistently measuring about a week behind. I have another appt exactly 2 weeks from today. 

Presh - hope things are going OK for you and this is encouragement for you. I am measuring quite a bit behind still and had a low HB on my last scan but things were looking good at this appointment! 

Jox - glad you scan went well! :yipee:

Round2 - glad your appointment went well too!! :happydance:

Confused - glad you are feeling a little better! When is your next appointment?
 



Attached Files:







Scan 8wk.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Ladyfog

Just a quick post to say I got the preliminary results of my CSV and chromosome numbers have come back normal. I am so relieved! Next step is some mor detailed testing (dotting the i's and crossing the t's according to the specialist) and then a scan in 4 weeks to check for anomalies and heart defects. We may well still have a poorly baby so there's a higher risk of miscarriage, but just so relieved to have got over the first and biggest hurdle. It means we can enjoy Christmas after all!

Thinking of anyone who's worried and so pleased for everyone who had had great scans this week!


----------



## Round2

Ladyfrog, that is fabulous news! I have a friend on here who's NT results came back at a 1:15 chance of having issues. She had the CVS done and got the same results as you. She now has a healthy baby girl. Sometimes, I think these tests cause more worry than good. They do have a high false positive rate. I really hope things continue show a healthy baby for you.

BTW - did you they tell you the gender? My friend learned the gender from her CVS.


----------



## BeachChica

Ladyfog - that's great news!!!

So this is all new to me because I am still TTC #1 and have never made it very far but what is this testing that you are doing now? Is this extra testing because if the MC's? With my 3 MC's and age (over 35) I am sure that I will go through all the testing too but nobody has mentioned this yet so I want to be sure that I am prepared and get the proper testing. One risk of taking the progesterone that I'm on is that it keeps a bad pregnancy going that your body would normally terminate. Thanks in advance for any info you can provide! :help:


----------



## Ladyfog

Thanks Round2. We said we would like to know the gender, but so far they haven't told us - probably just forgot! There's no hurry though, boy or girl I'm just happy we've got some good news!


----------



## Round2

Beach, the testing we're talking about is an ultrasound followed by a series of blood tests done at a particular times in your pregnancy. It's called different things in different countries. In Canada it's called IPS testing, in the UK it's NT testing. The purpose of the scan is to see if you baby has down syndrome, trisomy 18 or any neural tube defects. The ultrasound is preformed around your 12th week and the objective is to measure the fluid at the back of your babies neck. If the baby has a large amount of fluid, the chances of issues increase. In Canada, this test is optional since it does have a large number false negative results and it only picks up certain issues.


----------



## confusedprego

I have my next appt Jan 9th and the testing these other ladies are talking about on jan 12th. I was sick again yesterday and this morning but seem to be doing better this evening...guess its just going to come and go..which is fine with me! I've also regained a bit of energy I think...I don't know lol I'm getting sick of analyzing my symptoms haha. 

So glad there has been some good news! My fingers are crossed for you ladyfog but it sounds like the most important text is good.news! Yay :) 

Jessie I really love your US picture! So cute!


----------



## Silverlilly

Ladyfog said:


> Just a quick post to say I got the preliminary results of my CSV and chromosome numbers have come back normal. I am so relieved! Next step is some mor detailed testing (dotting the i's and crossing the t's according to the specialist) and then a scan in 4 weeks to check for anomalies and heart defects. We may well still have a poorly baby so there's a higher risk of miscarriage, but just so relieved to have got over the first and biggest hurdle. It means we can enjoy Christmas after all!
> 
> Thinking of anyone who's worried and so pleased for everyone who had had great scans this week!

Congrats Ladyfog! I agree with some of the others - these tests can cause a lot of worry - I almost want to completely skip the NT and go straight to blood work.


----------



## Miss_C

We got a live wire here, measuring 28mm with a hb of 167bpm. Ziggy was wriggling and bouncing all over the place so much so it took ages for correct measurements etc waiting for a moment of still!!


----------



## Ladyfog

Great news MissC! - hopefully Ziggy will continue with his/her mischief :winkwink:

Confused - glad you're feeling poorly, but hope it doesn't get too bad. As long as all your symptoms don't suddenly disappear completely there's nothing to worry about. Just be grateful for the good days!

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts. I'm glad I had the test as the nuchal fold is meant to give less false positives than then bloodwork. However there are still false positives. It was important for us to check there wasn't any serious chromosome issues as we were worried that as we've had 2 previous MCs and still trying for #1 there may be a risk that we make more poorly babies than healthy ones :cry: Still, I'm so relived that the chromosome tests have come clear as that means we don't have issues with those.


----------



## collie_crazy

Ladyfog I am glad your CVS results came back ok. My heart was in my mouth when I read your post about the NT measurement - that's where things went wrong for us last time when our daughter had an NT measurement of 11mm :( Our cvs tested positive for Turner syndrome though and our little girl was very sick. I'm a big advocate of the NT testing as like you said it is more accurate than the blood tests. Technically the NT test can not give a false positive as it is not a diagnostic test but it can alert the doctors that something may be wrong and further testing can then be done. 

Anyway sorry I went on a bit! I have my dating scan this afternoon and I'm terrified even though I've had 3 scans already this is still 'the big one' for me.


----------



## Silverlilly

First scan in two hours!! I am so nervous my gut is acting up...can't wait till this afternoon when I know one way or the other....


----------



## confusedprego

Good luck silverlily! Everything will be great!


----------



## BeachChica

Good luck Silverlily!!!!


----------



## Round2

Good luck girls. Can't wait to hear some happy news!!


----------



## Mommy_K

Good luck ladies


----------



## Silverlilly

The scan was GREAT!! I was laying there unsure what was happening..the tech was just looking around on the screen, clicking now and then (for what seemed like an eternity!) and then he made an exasperated sound - I asked if everything was ok..and he said "The baby is doing somersaults". That was the first time I heard the words "the baby"! He had a hard time getting a good picture, but he got one :) The nuchal measurements were normal, and the heartbeat was 165. I am soooo relieved. At one point we could see the baby waving it's arms and kicking it's legs - it was so cute!! I am so relieved - what wonderful Christmas news :) I wish everyone else well with their scans. Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## confusedprego

Great news! So exciting! :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Congrats Silver and Mrs C! So nice to have some good news just before the holidays.


----------



## BeachChica

That's great news! :happydance: Be sure to post a pic! I


----------



## confusedprego

So, I'm getting another scan because I'm having pain in my right side again. I had pains at 5 weeks and I went in for a scan and they found that I had a corpus luteum cyst rupture. Well the pain went away for a few weeks and now I'm back to feeling it again for about a week. I figured it's no big deal but I called the doctor and asked if it was something I should be worried about and they said everything is probably fine but to come in for a scan just in case since we're coming up on a long weekend. I feel like it's overkill and that I'm being needy, but it was their suggestion - I should just be happy to get another scan, right?! and it should be fine, right? Has anyone heard of issues with corpus luteum cysts???

Thanks for your thoughts!!!


----------



## sthorp1179

Hi ladies! Great news about the successful scans this week!

Confused- not sure about the cl cyst i know i have one on my left ovary but it hasn't caused me too many problems to date thankfully! Hope all is well.

Had a fantastic day yesterday i found the baby on the doppler and had a brilliant scan baby is measuring perfect and was dancing about for us! We are on :cloud9: 

https://s1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/sthorp1179/?action=view&current=baby96.mp4

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/sthorp1179/121577886_photobucket_4214_.jpg


----------



## BeachChica

That's great news sthorp!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Round2

Congrats sThorp. My doctor told me once you see a heartbeat at 10 weeks, then your risk of mc goes down to less than 1%!! Fabulous news hun!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!!

So today went fine! They said I have some residual fluid around my ovary and that with the stretching of the uterus, it's causing some discomfort and should resolve soon - yay! I had a bit of a bleed behind the placenta last time, which at the time they assured me was normal, and it is now resolving too - yay! 

We got to see the little one moving around today, it was the coolest thing! It's starting to look like a real little person - kinda more like a gummy bear - but still more like a person lol. Had a nice little heartbeat of 171, which they said was normal for 9 weeks. 


Hope everyone is ready for the holidays and feeling well!!!
 



Attached Files:







9wks1day.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mommy_K

Hi ladies just checking in to see how you are all doing? hope your all doing great!

Have to admit i am stressing i have a dr. appointment tomorrow and hoping that we hear a nice heart beat on the doppler. this is the same time last pregnancy that i found out that i had a mmc so i think that's why this week is so hard for me.


----------



## lauren10

Love the pic confused! :)


----------



## sthorp1179

Confused love the pic i would have loved a profile shot fab! Mommy k hope you hear the hb on the doppler but if baby is hiding don't worry too much! Can you ask for a scan to put your mind at rest? 

Not much going on with me right now had a fab xmas and the whole sickness thing has been waning now but has been replaced with a stinking cold! Oh well :haha:


----------



## collie_crazy

Hello girls hope christmas was nice for you all :hugs: 

Well my sickness is subsiding quite a bit now. I'm trying not to let it stress me out. I cant remember if I updated but I had my dating scan on the 22nd and they seen another pregnancy sac - they think it is a blighted ovum so a 'vanishing twin'. They've said it wont cause any problems and my baby looks healthy at this stage - everything measuring perfectly etc :thumbup: But they think thats what has been causing the bleeding. 

Have anther scan on the 10th, then 3 weeks after that and then 3 weeks later it will be my 20 week anomaly scan :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Top.bmp.jpg
File size: 252.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sthorp1179

Fantastic news collie! I am sure the vanishing twin will cause no problems i had one of those previously and it does not effect the healthy pregnancy and your body might just absorb it all. Good luck for your next scan x


----------



## Mommy_K

well i am alittle upset and frustrated couldn't find heart beat he thinks i have a front lying placenta. So now i have to wait until next friday! to find out if baby is still with us or not i am so discouraged right now.


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry to hear that MommyK but that is a normal thing to happen! I'm sure everything is fine! There's no way you can bug them to move up the scan date? Just for reassurance?? 

When did everyone's morning sickness start subsiding (if it has at all)?? I'm 10 weeks today and have been pretty rough for a while - as much as I love the reassurance, I wouldn't mind for it to start subsiding, but I don't want it to go away too quickly, so I was just curious when everyone saw some relief?


----------



## sthorp1179

I have felt much better this week and am eating almost normally...normal foods small portion size. I'd say you are just around the corner :thumbup:


----------



## sarah986

Hey ladies, just an update from me. Havent been on here in a while. Had my 12 week scan yesterday and everything was perfect:happydance: couldnt have asked for a better christmas present. I had bleeding on christmas eve (only a little so i was so worried! Our baby was a real wriggler!! so happy.:cloud9:


----------



## heavyheart

sarah986 - thats fantastic news your scan went well :hugs: must be fantastic feeling

collie - also fabby your doing well and scan went well, sorry to hear about vanishing twin that must be difficult but glad your beany is well and strong :hugs:

mommyk - i hope ur ok and have had reassurance :hugs: iam sure everything is just great.

hope everyone else is keeping well and had a lovely xmas!!

AFM- iam heading into a really hard week, i have my nt scan on the 5th jan, iam soooooo worried and feel a bit alone in feeling like this my hubby isnt worried at all he is convinced everything is just fine because we had an early scan at 8wks and baby was perfect. I understand him feeling good because of this but he doesnt get how iam feeling at all. Sometimes iam positive and feel good about it but as its getting nearer i become more worried, i think it doesnt help that the sickness had dyed right down but i know its normal to start feeing a bit better now. My last pregnancy this scan is where everything went wrong :cry: so i know this is why iam feeling so worried but i wish hubby could understand a bit more. It doesnt help that my due date was the 7th of jan so my emotions are all over the place. I sure just wish i could fast forward this next week.


----------



## sthorp1179

Heavy heart- i have my possible NT scan on the 9th Jan (might decide against having the nt measurement but not made my mind up yet). I am quite looking forward to it because i have had the extra reassurance of listening to baby everyday on my doppler. To hear that heart chugging away is priceless and fills me with confidence. 

I am sure everything IS going to go well at the 12 week scan and bubs will be fine but i understand how worrying it can be the weeks between early scan and first 'official' milestone of the 12 week scan :hugs:


----------



## Mommy_K

Heavy heart I know how you feel this is the same time everything went wrong for me last time too and its hard to relax because its all you think about all day i wish you best of luck.

So because of new year holidays they couldn't get me in any earlier for a scan so i now have to wait until Jan.6th to see if baby is ok i am going nuts and still have 7 days to wait so stressed right now.


----------



## Silverlilly

I'm not sure if I did this right, but here is our pic :) Now - for those of you who have dopplers - how easy is it to hear the heartbeat each time you check? Is it worth getting one for peace of mind?
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PreshFest

I think having a Doppler would freak me out even more. Those hb's can be hard to find...


----------



## Silverlilly

PreshFest said:


> I think having a Doppler would freak me out even more. Those hb's can be hard to find...

This is what I'm worried about! lol


----------



## sthorp1179

I think finding it the first time was the hardest but i was only 9 weeks at the time! Now i know where baby typically hangs out i can fins him/her in less than a minute. I would say if you are anxious then to leave the doppler until 10 weeks+ it is so much easier to find a hb after this time.


----------



## mlyn26

I am 14 weeks but overweight and i have listened 3 times in past 1.5 weeks and found hb 2x. xx


----------



## collie_crazy

Nic I know exactly how you feel :hugs: And my OH is the same as yours - he just keeps saying that this pregnancy is different and we have had so much bad luck that he just knows everything is going to go OK this time... I on the other hand am a literal shaking mess before every scan and even though we have had 4 up to this point that have shown our healthy baby I am still worrying over the next one in 10 days time. I dont think that will ever go away for us now though :hugs: Hopefully though the scan puts your mind at ease a little. 

My MS is much much better and has been now for the last week really. I still throw up occasionaly but no where near as much as I was. I am due to go back to work a week tomorrow - not looking forward to that really but needs must! Need pennies for baby :haha:

I have the angel sounds doppler but I still havent managed to find babys HB. I didnt find Emilys either even at 17 weeks but with her I had an anterior placenta that was making it harder to detect. I think I must be doing something wrong though if people are able to find a hb at 9 weeks!


----------



## Mommy_K

Collie my dr thinks i have an anterior placenta he could not get the heart beat with the doppler at our check up i was just wondering when did your dr pick up at heart beat with the doppler with that type of placenta? I too am a nervous mess right now my scan is on friday and of course since we couldn't pick up a hb at my appt i am expecting the worst.


----------



## sthorp1179

I think it depends where baby is in relation to the placenta at the time you look i think my placenta is anterior as it is very loud when i look for my baby and almost drowns baby out to the extent that i have to sometimes hold the speaker to my ear when the baby is close. Quite often though baby will be on the other side and quite clear and easy to find. How long did the doctor try to listen for the hb?


----------



## Mommy_K

he tried for maybe 5 mins i have a doppler at home and can't find it either i have picked a rate of 150-160 up for a few seconds on the left side but not sure if thats it or not and i dont pick it up everytime.


----------



## sthorp1179

It sounds likely! At this stage my babys heart rate is in the 170s but the further along you go it does slow down slightly. Have a good try and use plenty of gel see what you find hr should sound like the chug chug chug of a steam train x


----------



## Mommy_K

well gave the doppler another try today and lone behold a strong little thumping was there consistent 160-165 that had to be the baby right? it was the lower right hand side close to pubic area.


----------



## sthorp1179

Yes thats baby! Congrats mommy k you will soon learn where baby hangs out and it will get easier each time you look! The secret i find is to use plenty of gel! Now you can relax!


----------



## confusedprego

yay! glad you found it mommy K!!! :) very exciting!


----------



## heavyheart

yeah mommyK :happydance: also glad you found it xxx


----------



## Round2

Mommy_K, I listen on my doppler everday. That's exactly what the HB is for me too. There really shouldn't be anything else with a HB that fast in your belly! I'm certain you found your baby.

BTW, at 11 weeks it was still really hard to find the HB every day. Not until 13 weeks or so did it get easy, so try not to stress if you still have troubles some days.


----------



## Mommy_K

thanks ladies for listening to my stresses! I am not having any problems finding baby now i check once a day and it has sure helped relieve stress.

How are all you ladies feeling lately? 
my nausea still comes and goes through out the day and if all goes well on fridays scan i am digging out the mat clothes as i have been living in sweat pants for the past month!


----------



## collie_crazy

All I can find is my doppler is my own heartbeat. Which doppler do you guys use? I'm now considering chucking mine and buying a new one :haha:


----------



## Mommy_K

I have a Sonotrax i bought it from tummy tickles online.


----------



## Round2

Mine is a Sonoline B, I bought it online at clinicgaurd


----------



## mlyn26

I found hb for the first time at 12 weeks but now struggling to find it but i am very overweight. I may sporadically find it but lose it quickly x


----------



## confusedprego

All this talk about dopplers makes me want one!! I have my next scan next week and my first trimester screening. My nausea and vomiting has really started the ease the last few days, it's been a great relief but also makes me so nervous! I'm down to vomiting about every other day instead of every day, but for some reason it still makes me nervous. I can't wait for the scan to be over and hopefully I can relax! The baby was really healthy at 9wks 1day, so I'm way passed where I got last time, so you'd think I'd relax a bit, but it's so hard!


----------



## BeachChica

Hey girls, 
Sadly I will be leaving you all. :cry:
I had some bleeding start on New Years Eve and when I went to my regular appointment Tuesday they could not find a heartbeat. I started miscarrying pretty bad Tuesday night but I still had to have a D&C yesterday as all of the tissue had not passed. I will be having everything tested to hope to get some answers. 

Wishing you girls the best of luck over the next 7 months or so. It does give me hope that so many of you are having successful pregnancies after multiple losses!!!!


----------



## PreshFest

BeachChica said:


> Hey girls,
> Sadly I will be leaving you all. :cry:
> I had some bleeding start on New Years Eve and when I went to my regular appointment Tuesday they could not find a heartbeat. I started miscarrying pretty bad Tuesday night but I still had to have a D&C yesterday as all of the tissue had not passed. I will be having everything tested to hope to get some answers.
> 
> Wishing you girls the best of luck over the next 7 months or so. It does give me hope that so many of you are having successful pregnancies after multiple losses!!!!

I am SO sorry to hear this!! I hope you are doing ok... :hugs:

I have my ultrasound on Tuesday and fear I won't be far behind you... we shall see...


----------



## Round2

Beach, I'm really sorry to hear this. Take good care of yourself. I hope to see you back soon.

Presh, good luck on Tuesday. Got everything crossed that you'll see a wiggly little bean in there.


----------



## sthorp1179

Beach i'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Mommy_K

:cry:Beach i am so sorry


----------



## heavyheart

Beachchica - iam so sorry to hear your bad news :cry: your in my thoughts and i hope the days are gentle to you :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## heavyheart

we had our scan today, was perfect such a relief for us this time round. :cloud9:

here is baby
 



Attached Files:







05012012.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## confusedprego

So sorry Jess! Take care of yourself and i hope they get some answers for you! 


Great news heavy heart! I hope I'll be saying the same one week from today! 

My morning sickness has really eased the last few days...i almost feel normal today! Makes me so nervous even though i know I'm supposed to start feeling better around now!


----------



## Mommy_K

Great news heavyheart! i hope i have the same news my scan is tomorrow.

I am still struggling with nausea i am guessing the extra progestrone is whats keeping it going so strong because i have never had ms this long before.

confuse- yeah it is totally normal to be feeling much better at your stage.


----------



## sthorp1179

Great news heavy heart! Love the pic of baby! Looking forward to my scan on Monday now :)


----------



## sarah986

Beach im so sorry you had to go through this again! I hope you get some answers.xx

Congrats heavyheart on the good scan news. 

I have been quite sick for this past week. Starting to come around again now, hoping i can settle myself now and enjoy this pregnancy, my doppler is coming today so hopefully that will help put my mind at ease every few days.


----------



## Mommy_K

Good news went for scan and baby is so beautiful!


----------



## Round2

Great new Mommy_K....now you can relax and enjoy!


----------



## heavyheart

thats great news mommyk :hugs: xxx


----------



## mlyn26

I am so so sorry Beach x


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!! I just had a scan with my SIL and it went great!! So exciting! :happydance: Had a heartrate of 158. Here's a couple of my favorite pics! DH swears he can see a little somethin between the legs on the pic with the femurs lol it's probably just residual tail! Baby measured 12wks1day even though I'm 11wks4days, so I'm relieved to say the least!

How's everyone else doing???
 



Attached Files:







12wks1dayprofile.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 7









12wks1dayfemurs.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 12









12wks1day3D.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sthorp1179

Confused- looks like a little winkie in there i think its a :blue: for you!

Afm- 12 week scan was today everything went fantastic nuchal measurement was normal and i have been put ahead another two days to 12+5!

https://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x413/sthorp1179/121577886_photobucket_8015_.jpg


----------



## Mommy_K

Great news ladies! beautiful little babies you have.


----------



## PreshFest

Sorry to spoil all the good news! I'm officially miscarrying :(


----------



## sarah986

Presh im so sorry you have to go through this.xx

Congrats mummyk, confused and sthorpe scans look amazing.

AFM - after feeling good for few days i went down with a bang las night and was up most of night sick, with pains across my little bump. Was so glad i invested in a doppler at this stage as it reassured me baby was ok. Still not feeling great today. Hows everyone else feeling and sleeping?


----------



## heavyheart

sorry to hear your news presh, how heartbreaking :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Mommy_K

:cry:Presh my heart breaks for you i am so sorry


----------



## Round2

So sorry Presh, I was really hoping for some good new for you.


----------



## sthorp1179

Huge :hugs: presh i am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Ladyfog

So sorry Presh :hugs: I hope you are not in too much pain.


----------



## confusedprego

so sorry presh!! :hugs:


----------



## BeachChica

So sorry Presh. Hopefully yoou will be able to get some answers as to why this keeps happening for you too. Come join us in the thread for a group TTC after more than one loss.


----------



## confusedprego

I was wondering if any of you have this problem - I think now that I can eat again without vomiting after every meal that all I crave are foods that I'm not supposed to eat. Right now all I can think about is Jersey Mike's subs - deli meats! Do any of you find yourselves craving things we're not supposed to eat??


----------



## sthorp1179

Not really but they don't tell you to avoid cooked meat here in the uk because the risk factor is so tiny. I can't have much sweet stuff because that sets off my nausea though :(


----------



## Ladyfog

I've been craving chicken liver pate! I've been eating cold cooked meats and smoke salmon as that's OK in the UK though. I've even had rare steak as as long as the outside is cooked, as that's OK now as well.


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, I wonder how important it is to avoid deli meats as it seems the US is the only place that says to not do it! I love steak too and usually medium rare and we're told not to have that either but thankfully red meat has set me stomach off for a month or so now, but I think I'm getting closer to being able to eat whatever. so that might be another thing I'll be craving soon!! lol 

I just had my first trimester screening and all went perfectly! So relieving! I don't think hearing that heartbeat will ever not bring tears to my eyes!


----------



## Round2

Congrats on the scan confused!

We had a scan today too. Saw a mysterious hose shape thingy between the legs. The tech wouldn't confirm it, but she said it's looking very boyish!!


----------



## Miss_C

we don't eat smoked salmon here in Australia either unless it is cooked in a pasta dish or something that is how I satisfy my craving for that. Soft cheeses I eat all year round and as long as it is made locally and with pasteurised milk that is OK too. Deli meats are a serious risk due to cross contamination no matter what country you are in. You can also get a packaged liverwurst that tastes just like pate - it is one of my favourite mid morning snacks on toast. Although lately its been crackers and cheddar with vegemite and pickled gherkins!!! hmmmmmmmm pregnant much!!

Our NT scan went really really well. Bubs was measuring 2 days ahead and my worst risk was for downs at 1 in 307 which for my age is AWESOME apparently!!


----------



## Ladyfog

Glad scans went well :thumbup:

It's crazy how much guidelines vary from country to country on what we can eat! It's more the liver than than the listeria that I'm worried about with pate because of the vit A. I'm sure the French still eat Brie and Camembert!


----------



## collie_crazy

We had our scan yesterday too and everything is looking great. They couldn't do the NT measurement because baby was measuring ahead and so had past the cut off for size. I got a bi upset because it was an increased nuchal fold that indicated turner syndrome with Emily but the sonographer was lovely and sat for ages talking to us and said that even though they can't do the official measurement from what she could see it wouldn't concern her in the slightest. By this time with Emily the cystic hygroma had grown so large that it was so obvious on the u/s so I have relaxed a little. 

We even announced it on Facebook. Scary stuff!


----------



## sthorp1179

Fantastic news collie its fantastic to feel positive about this pregnancy isn't it. I know we have still got a long way to go but we are inching towards the finishing line every day :flower:


----------



## Jox

hi ladies, how are you all?

nice to hear of all the scans being had. I had mine on monday. JB was measuring a few days ahead of my ov dates so my offical due date is now the 24th July  from the scan piccys im definitely thinking i may be getting me a little lady :cloud9: only 4 weeks till i can find out 

hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Mommy_K

great news ladies on all your scans!!


----------



## collie_crazy

Here is my 14 week scan pic :thumbup: Feel free to guess on gender :haha: I'm hoping we will get to find out at our next scan at 17 weeks as my consultant is doing it.
 



Attached Files:







14weeks.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sthorp1179

Looks like a boy to me! Lovely pic x


----------



## confusedprego

Great pic Collie!! :)


----------



## Gemarooney

Our baby known as Mini Fudge is due on the 28th of July 2012 Please can we be added. Many Thanks xx


----------



## sthorp1179

Welcome gemarooney and mini fudge!

Have you had any scans yet? X


----------



## Mommy_K

:hugs:Welcome gemarooney and mini fudge


----------



## heavyheart

collie_crazy said:


> Here is my 14 week scan pic :thumbup: Feel free to guess on gender :haha: I'm hoping we will get to find out at our next scan at 17 weeks as my consultant is doing it.

what a beautiful scan pic collie! :hugs: iam feeling its a little girl :thumbup: xxx


----------



## letia659

hi everyone I havent posted since adding my name :blush: Im no good with keeping up with threads. I have a scan tomorrow and am so nervous Ill be 15 weeks sat and my baby girl quit growing between 15 and 16 weeks so its going to be a hard next few weeks :nope: Ill have a scan every 2 weeks though so Im glad my Dr is so nice about it :) 

Collie-- I think baby looks like a boy! :) thats a very clear scan pic!


----------



## futurephotos

Have any of you had anyone say to you- "It's early still"- when you tell them you're 13 wks? It bothered me a little- I was thinking to myself... well, I'm in second trimester now- 3 months bubs has been with me...and that means I'm 1/3 of the way already... so is that really early? I guess I'm proud of being this far! It's the furthest any of my pregnancies have made it. I've finally started relaxing about things going wrong. I want other people to celebrate that with me - not act really cautious about my progress. If 13 wks is still early- at what point does it stop being- when you're 1/2 way gone?


----------



## Miss_C

Oh Honey how inconsiderate of someone - did they know of your previous history of miscarriage? Some people - I really struggle to understand how some people think they are well intentioned when all they are doing is stabbing a knife in your heart and get all offended if you pull them up on it.

The sad thing about miscarriage is you join a club where you can share your heartache and devastation with people that know and really DO understand but along with that comes all the other stories. I have a friend that lost at 27 weeks so I guess at no point does it become safe according to statistics and other stories etc etc. Basically the second conception happens and you become a mum there is no SAFE point for the rest of your life - will bubs survive the birth will bubs fall out of that tree, will bubs be OK driving the new car, will bubs be ok having their own baby!!! Not wanting to sound all doom and gloom but if we embrace this as part of motherhood I think we can cope with it all better.

I fell into the category of once a HB is detected at 8 weeks your mc rate drops significantly down to as little as 1% well that stat did shit all for me as I lost at 12w1d. The day before my NT scan. Now I have had my NT scan I am dreading the morph what if bubs isn't OK when we get to that one, another friend had a baby stop growing at 16 weeks and found out at the 18 week scan. I am 14 weeks tomorrow which means 1st trimester will be officially over (my doc says 1st trimester is 14 weeks) but until I can feel bubs moving every day I don't think I will be able to relax and start to enjoy.

All that said I swear I can feel ziggy, feels like a little bubble popping every now and then and it's not followed up by passing wind so I don't think it's gas!!

I got my hospital referral through yesterday and meet with the MW and OB on 1st Feb, can't wait, hopefully I can get one of them to doppler me to reassure cos waiting until 18-20 weeks is gonna kill me to know bubs is still ok. I am seriously considering a doppler but do wonder if it will make me stress more if I can't find the hb.


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi everyone, haven't posted for a while but hope everyone is doing OK.

Welcome letia - How did the scan go today? Its so tough going through milestones of previous pregnancies so I hope you got good news :hugs:

Future - I keep feeling like I've come a long way in my pregnancy but still cant bring myself to believe Ive passed through the early stage yet - I guess I've got the added complication of babys NT measurement, but I suppose it's different for everyone. 13 weeks for anyone not PAL would be a long way and they'd be expecting all to go well so enjoy it and if your feeling positive then enjoy it!

AFM - heart scan on Tuesday so fingers crossed we get good news. If not, at least we know what we're dealing with. I just want to see baby wriggling around in there.


----------



## confusedprego

I hope no news on here lately means good news!! Hope all you ladies are doing great!!! :hugs:


----------



## Ladyfog

I've just come back from my scan with the specialist and baby is looking perfect! The NT has disappeared and the heart is working as it should be. We also found out that we're having a little girl! She is so much bigger than when we last saw her with little fingers and toes. We've got the anomaly scan in 3 weeks and if that's all clear we're back to normal pregnancy status!

I hope everyone else is getting on OK.


----------



## Mommy_K

Great news ladyfrog!!!


----------



## Round2

Great news LadyFrog! You must be so relieved! Congrats on the baby girl too!!

Not much going on here. I just started feeling movement in the last week. It's very reassuring. Have my anomaly scan on the Feb 9th, hopefully they will confirm the gender (even though we're pretty positive it's a boy).


----------



## sthorp1179

Great news Lady Fog!!! :happydance:


----------



## collie_crazy

Congrats on team pink Ladyfog!! And a healthy little girl - you must be over the moon! Everything crossed you get signed off to 'normal' at your anomaly scan :hugs: 

We have our consultant scan next Thursday, I'll be 17 weeks exactly so I'm hoping they are nice and will tell us gender if they can! I am getting impatient. But also increasingly on edge, 17 weeks was when we lost Emily and she was delivered at exactly 17 weeks so its going to be a hard time for us getting past this stage...


----------



## Ladyfog

Thanks ladies. 

Collie, I really hope your next appt goes well. It must have been so hard to lose Emily so late and I can understand getting through that milestone will be tough. I'm sure this time everything will be perfect. We could very clearly see there was nothing between our babies legs at 16+6 so as long as your baby's not being shy you'll be able to tell easily enough!

Round 2, I think I've been feeling something too but have been nervous about today to believe it. It feels like little flutterings in my tummy. It could still be wind as I know it's a bit early for a first baby, but now I know she's wriggling away in there I can believe it a little bit more.


----------



## Jox

nice to hear everyone is doing well :cloud9:

2 weeks and 3 days till we have our gender scan, from dating scan we think we are having a little girl this time!! but we will see soon.

thiking of you collie, it must be so hard reaching the point you lost your angel :-( i never had to reach Kaspers gestation with Leo but have a feeling i will have to this time!!

lots of love ladies xxx


----------



## heavyheart

congrats ladyfrog on your healthly team pink, thats great news :happydance:

Collie - aw big hugs :hugs: so hard reaching and getting past that stage isnt it :hugs: I am sure everything will be just fine and i hope you get to find out the sex :hugs:

jox - hope your gender scan arrives quickly for you, still seems like forever till mine :dohh:

Round2 - :happydance: thats great your feeling movement!!! its the best thing ever (until they use your ribs as a foot rest and cervix as a pillow :haha:) 

Hope everyone else is keeping well :hugs:

AFM - I had my first appointment at diabetic clinic on mon since being told i have it on the 12th. They had a look at the diary of blood test results i have to do 4 times a day and even tho the readings improved with me being strict with diet it wasnt good enough so now iam on metaformin tablets to try help bring them down a bit but they said i will defo need to move on to insulin injections at some point :dohh:. My spd has also kicked in (not as bad as i know its going to get) but bad enough that i have to still watch what i do to try not aggravate it as much as possible. Apart from that iam feeling pretty good and just still real happy and thankful that baby is growing away and everything is going good (touch wood!) Strange i still have days where i panic and think the most stupid and scary thoughts :dohh: then i just give my self a good shake and think positive again.

hugs to you all ladies :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! 

It's been a lonnnngggg while but I hope to get back to be a thread regular :) 

Collie that's awesome your have your scan next week!! I can't wait to hear how it goes and what you're having. I felt nervous passing the 11 week mark as well...but I think like me you'll just breeze by it and everything will be great!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well! I have my anatomy scan February 10th...can't wait!


----------



## confusedprego

Had a scan today - have to run quick to work but I wanted to share. Looks like we're having a boy!! Doc and sonographer said it's still early so don't paint the room blue but that we can be pretty confident that it's a boy :) 

Hope you all are doing fantastic!!
 



Attached Files:







14wks3days.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3









14wks3daysboy?.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sthorp1179

Confused congratulations on team :blue: i am dying to know myself but am trying to be patient until 20 week scan on 29th Feb but that seems ages away and i want to know now!


----------



## Round2

Ya another team blue! Congrats! I swear, there's a weiner explosion on BnB right now!!


----------



## Mommy_K

congrats!! so exciting


----------



## book.fish2011

Hello all,am 15 w 3 d today. Lost my first born son in nov 2010 due to pprom


----------



## Miss_C

confusedprego said:


> Had a scan today - have to run quick to work but I wanted to share. Looks like we're having a boy!! Doc and sonographer said it's still early so don't paint the room blue but that we can be pretty confident that it's a boy :)
> 
> Hope you all are doing fantastic!!

don't paint the room blue? - that is soooooooooooo a willie!!!

I feel sort of excited at the moment, I swear I can feel bubs, it's like like a little bubble every now and then almost like a butterfly tickle, I am sure it's ziggy!! Checking in appointment at hospy on Wednesaday will ask them to check with doppler as it will be another 4 or so weeks until morph scan at 18 or 20 weeks etc. and would love a little reassurance.


----------



## Ladyfog

book.fish2011 said:


> Hello all,am 15 w 3 d today. Lost my first born son in nov 2010 due to pprom

Welcome Book.fish, sorry for you loss :hugs:. Sorry, I don't know what pprom is? Are they monitoring you this pregnancy?


----------



## sthorp1179

PPROM i think is very preterm rupture of membranes :flower:

Nice to meet you book fish you are in good company here with this fabulous bunch of ladies and our rainbows welcome :thumbup:


----------



## lauren10

Confused, congrats on the boy news!!!! xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks everyone! It does seem like there are a lot of boys right now! My SIL is an U/S tech and she says the genders go in waves for a few weeks where she'll see a bunch of boys with a few girls thrown in and then it'll switch! The chinese calendar thingy was right for me - predicted a boy! 

Glad to hear everyone else is doing so well!!


----------



## collie_crazy

Yay for boy! I am going to be so disappointed if they won't tell me gender at my scan on Thursday!


----------



## book.fish2011

Ladyfog said:


> book.fish2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all,am 15 w 3 d today. Lost my first born son in nov 2010 due to pprom
> 
> Welcome Book.fish, sorry for you loss :hugs:. Sorry, I don't know what pprom is? Are they monitoring you this pregnancy?Click to expand...

Hi lady frog

Pprom is premature rupture of memebranes. Am seeing a high risk OB and will be getting a cerclage. 

Thank you


----------



## heavyheart

hey ladies hope your all doing well :thumbup:

confused - congrats on having a boy!!! there seems to be a high volume of boys right now. Ive still got 4weeks to wait till we can find out, its taking forever lol.

Can i ask, is anyone else having days where you feel nervous and scared that something has went wrong even though nothing has happened to even make you think that???
Iam drving myself mad, i have days that i go about my daily things then i notice that i havent felt baby move which i "know" at this stage is really common not to feel it every day but that doesnt make a difference so i start to worry, i really fight against it though but it seems to be getting worse as my midwife appointment gets closer :dohh:. I bought a doopler the other day the summer prenatal listening system, only when you open it all up does it say to use fron 21weeks but i tried it anyway and i couldnt pick up anything and it really freaked me out. The reviews for it are rubbish, most people cant pick p heartbeat until 28weeks but say they hear baby moving and kicking before that. Iam so stupid, should never have bought one:dohh: I went out this morning, i had a few things to pick up and all the walking has aggravated my spd but i was so glad to feel that pain as strange as that sounds, it was kind of reasuring to have pregnancy related pain:blush:

Sorry for the rant, just had to get it out, i feel a bit stupid saying to anyone else, no one understands that hasnt had a loss. :hugs: xxx


----------



## book.fish2011

heavyheart said:


> hey ladies hope your all doing well :thumbup:
> 
> confused - congrats on having a boy!!! there seems to be a high volume of boys right now. Ive still got 4weeks to wait till we can find out, its taking forever lol.
> 
> Can i ask, is anyone else having days where you feel nervous and scared that something has went wrong even though nothing has happened to even make you think that???
> Iam drving myself mad, i have days that i go about my daily things then i notice that i havent felt baby move which i "know" at this stage is really common not to feel it every day but that doesnt make a difference so i start to worry, i really fight against it though but it seems to be getting worse as my midwife appointment gets closer :dohh:. I bought a doopler the other day the summer prenatal listening system, only when you open it all up does it say to use fron 21weeks but i tried it anyway and i couldnt pick up anything and it really freaked me out. The reviews for it are rubbish, most people cant pick p heartbeat until 28weeks but say they hear baby moving and kicking before that. Iam so stupid, should never have bought one:dohh: I went out this morning, i had a few things to pick up and all the walking has aggravated my spd but i was so glad to feel that pain as strange as that sounds, it was kind of reasuring to have pregnancy related pain:blush:
> 
> Sorry for the rant, just had to get it out, i feel a bit stupid saying to anyone else, no one understands that hasnt had a loss. :hugs: xxx

Heavyheart, I know that feeling of nervousness so well..I think mommas with losses, all of them do feel that.


----------



## Round2

HH, I have days like that too. Thankfully, I bought a good doppler, where I heard the HB at 12 weeks. Can you purchase one the better dopplers? Mine is a Sonoline B. It totally gives me peace of mind.

Also, 16 weeks is very early to feel the baby move. With my first I didn't feel anything till 22 weeks. This time I'm just starting to feel the odd kick now.


----------



## Mommy_K

HH- i think we all have those nervous days where we think everything is wrong i think that is to be expected for all of us who have had a loss. I agree if you are able to get a better doppler i have a sonotrax if i didn't have that i would panic every day but listening to baby every day puts my mind at rest it has been a huge stress reliever so i think that would help you a lot.

ASM- morning sickness has just left me in the past week which would have been great except i caught a nasty cold right away so i am hoping to get healthy this week and start to enjoy and get excited about this pregnancy. Just wondering does anyone else get a kind of throbbing pain in nether regions?(sorry tmi) i have bad sciatica pain so thinking its related to that as i only get the pain if i am on my feet for a while. 
Does anyone else keep getting different dates every time you go for an ultrasound? the keep bouncing back and forth within 7 days i know its not much but some times baby measures to my dates and other times its 5-7 days off?


----------



## sarah986

Mommy_k wouldnt worry about scans, been few days out. i find with different sonographers you will measure differently. my friend had 2 scans, with the second scan she was measuring 2 weeks out!!i paniced when she told me this and made her go get another scan and when she did she was measuring to date of 1st scan!! my scans (iv had 3) i have measured differently in all, just 3 days tho. hope your feeling better soon. My sickness has left and i feel great!!long may it last.


----------



## swethaishu

Nice


----------



## collie_crazy

Had our 17 week scan yesterday, and after much stressing from me it all went well and baby was looking big and strong :thumbup: we were hoping to find out gender but baby was in a very awkward position - upside down, sideways with its legs crossed AND tucked behind it LOL! So they couldn't get a clear view :cry: 3 more weeks to wait!

I'm struggling still to bond and accept this pregnancy and was hoping once I knew what it was that that would come... But I'll wait I'm just so happy everything looked healthy :happydance:


----------



## sthorp1179

Yay for a healthy scan! Sorry you couldn't see the gender but hopefully in three weeks time baby will be feeling more cooperative!


----------



## heavyheart

Collie - aw iam so glad your scan went well and baby is doing good :hugs::hugs:
Its totally understandable but dont be hard on yourself it will come in time. This is just your hearts way of protecting its self from the pain

I had an appiontment with the midwife today and got to here our babies heart beat :happydance::happydance: it was wonderful and reassuring after not finding it with my own doopler. Still having feelings of not complete acceptance or excitement yet either so dont feel alone xxx


----------



## collie_crazy

Glad you got the reassurance of listening to the heartbeat - there is no sound quite like it :cloud9: I think you're right though - it is just a protection thing I am getting better though the further I get, but I'm glad to know I'm not the only one feeling this way... its just hard to imagine having an actual baby at the end of all this, its been such a journey! 

Here is our 17 week scan - with baby doing a headstand :haha: The picture isnt as clear as our 14 week one right enough
 



Attached Files:







17weeks.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## letia659

hi everyone I had another scan yesterday and baby is doing good we are having another girl and Ill be 17 weeks tomorrow Im thinking Ive past the time my baby grew her wings since they estimated her to be 6oz and lily was just under 3oz when I had her but I had her at 17w4d so still 5 days until I pass that milestone Dr said baby was growing really well but he wants to see me every week until I get to about 22 23 weeks so Im just so nervous about it all right now! hope everyone is doing good :) pic of our baby girl Sophie is in my sig :cloud9:


----------



## collie_crazy

Congrats on team :pink: :happydance:

We found out we are team :blue: tonight at a private gender scan :happydance: If I'm honest my emotions are mixed on it but more excited than anything :thumbup: I am just so glad that everything looks good and healthy so far :baby:


Baby doing a high kick! 

We even got a 3D sneak peak of our little alien son :haha:


----------



## Miss_C

OMG Collie those pics are awesome, the bottom one looks like he is seriously thinking about something!! Boys are sooooooo much fun.

Do we have a tally somewhere of pink blue and yellow?


----------



## confusedprego

Great pics Collie! Love it! Welcome to team blue! Yay! :)


----------



## Jox

yay for all the lovely scan pics!!

we have our gender scan tomorrow evening... getting so excited (and a little nervous if im honest... but am feeling little kicks).

Belly is getting big already... my avatar is my 16 week bump pic, taken on tues!! xxx


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Hello! I'm new to this thread! I am due July 3! :thumbup: Find out the gender on the 15th!!!


----------



## Miss_C

welcome Oreo and congratulations!

Jox - awesome bump - very nice 

Well I had my GTT today - soooooooooo not good, I have crap veins unless I am super hydrated and fed but with the fasting necessary we ended up getting blood from wrist and foot as well as arms! Ouch ouch ouch. Did OK at hospy, did some groceries on way home, got home, wigged out entirely, got the shakes, blurred vision, the sweats all not good, rammed in a bacon sandwich and a hot cross bun and a large glass of milk and then promptly passed out for almost 2 hours. I wonder if I had a hypo (sugar crash) and was actually unconscious. I have a major headache now and don't feel great at all, good news is feet swelling is down today, have air con on and have been flat out on couch so that probably helped.


----------



## Ladyfog

Wow - your GTT sounded horrible! Hope you're feeling better today? Was there a particular reason you needed one?

Colie - great pics! I can imagine it's a bit strange being team blue after losing Emily :hugs: but wow a little boy - congratulations! I was convinced I was having a boy so when it turned out there was a girl in there it took a little getting used to! In the end just happy there's someone in there at all!!

Good luck today Jox - hope scan goes well

Welcome Oreo. I'm due on the 4th so pretty close to you!

Hope everyone else is well. I've started to feel a few wriggles and kicks now - the flutters have turned into little flicking feelings. It's a strange but amazing feeling that I never quite believed I'd get to feel.


----------



## Jox

Thought id pop by and say had our gender scan today  we are expecting our 3rd little boy and i couldnt be happier :cloud9: hes gorgeous (pic as avatar). just 3 weeks and 4 days till we get to see him again!!

xxx


----------



## Miss_C

Thanks lady I do feel heaps better, Friday was horrid all day but doing good today. I needed the GTT early cos my bloods were showing my iver was struggling and some oher indicators werenlt s great and I had insulin dependent GD with last bubs :-( am resigned to having it againno matter how hard I try, big draw back of age and being overweight.

Positive I can feel ziggy, sometimes I'm not sure and others I am certain it was.


----------



## collie_crazy

Jox said:


> Thought id pop by and say had our gender scan today  we are expecting our 3rd little boy and i couldnt be happier :cloud9: hes gorgeous (pic as avatar). just 3 weeks and 4 days till we get to see him again!!
> 
> xxx

Yay :happydance: Congrats on team blue!! The best team to be in :winkwink:

Glad you are feeling better Miss C, sucks about the GD but yay for feeling Ziggy move! :happydance: 

I've also been feeling baby move on and off for the last week for definite - but last night was incredible I think he was having some kind of dance party in there it was proper big kicks... still light feeling as no real weight behind them but was amazing to feel :cloud9:


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies! May I join? :flower:

In August of last year I suffered an ectopic pregnancy. Without getting too winded, I ended up having emergency surgery on 9/3/11 and I lost my right tube. I was devastated. :cry: We had been trying since May for our second child. I was pretty certain it would take me forever to get pregnant again after losing a tube but low and behold, I received a BFP on Halloween, not even 2 months after my entire ordeal. Needless to say I was terrified. I felt some relief at a very early scan when they saw a sac in my uterus. I was so worried it was another ectopic and I'd lose the only good tube I had left! Our 7 week scan revealed great news as well, a growing baby and a wonderful heart beat!

Things took a tiny change during our elective 16 week gender scan. It was not a medical scan, we did it at a 3D facility. Everything went great, we found out we were expecting another little girl and my daughter was so excited to learn she would have a little sister! :cloud9: However, during the scan we easily saw I have an anterior placenta. I know for majority of people, this means nothing. However, to someone with previous surgeries and potential scar issue (like myself) it can pose a problem if the placenta attached to any scar tissue. I had a c-section with #1 and then an ectopic surgery which went over the same incision making for abdominal surgery #2. I've been worried about it since my scan. I guess a part of me is just waiting for something to go wrong. I wish I wouldn't think this way sometimes! :dohh:

Anyway, my 20 week scan is in 8 days and they said they will know more then about possible location of the placenta, etc. I know some people say it moves but from what I read online although it may "appear" to move as your belly grows it never detaches from the spot it originally attached to. :shrug: I am not feeling much, if any, movement at all so I know it's still in the front! I worried so much that I bought a doppler just for my sanity. Heard little girl's heart beat last night, which was reassuring since I am really sick right now! :wacko:

Anyway, sorry this came out so long I just wanted to introduce myself! The due date is coming up soon, in April, for my angel baby... it will be a sad moment. But I can't help but feel like the miracle baby I conceived not even two months later was simply meant to be, and my angel in Heaven now just had too special of a purpose to stay here on Earth.

PS: I am due July 12th but will go at least a week early due to a planned c-section which my doctor is strongly recommending at this point.


----------



## confusedprego

welcome breakingdawn! I remember seeing you in other threads on here! So sorry to hear all you've been through but I hope you can start to relax after your next scan! My placenta has formed on my belly side too, the doc said it was fine as long as it was not covering my cervix. 

Keep us updated how things go at your 20 week scan! :)


----------



## breakingdawn

I've seen you a lot around here. :) Thanks! I hope it goes okay. It looked really scary on my scan... I guess because I've never seen an anterior placenta before. I didn't ask the tech a whole lot about it because it was not suppose to be a "medical scan"... so I couldn't tell what side of my belly it was on. Maybe if I post a picture where you can see it you can help? She said baby was head down in the photo.... if that's the case it looks like it's right near where my scar would be on my bikini line!? I hope not! :(
 



Attached Files:







chillin.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Miss_C

Hi BD and welcome, wow what a journey we have all been on in here.

Looking at your scan pic if bubs is head down then the placenta is way up above where your bikini line would be, if the placenta was at your bikini line then she would be half out of your wanny by now!! That's my take on it anyway  I too am 8 days away from my morphology scan - can't wait - I just need to know bubs is OK.


----------



## confusedprego

breakingdawn I actually think you were just having a contraction at the time of your scan - I had a buldge like that too at one of my scans and thankfully my SIL is my US tech and told me that's how our uterus expands and it's nothing to worry about! On my next scan it was gone. You mean that bulge right?? I've attached the scan pic of the one with a bulge and one later without it :) Hope this helps you feel better!
 



Attached Files:







15wks6days.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 3









16wks.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## breakingdawn

Yes the bulge! You could see it in several of the u/s photos and during the video we got. I really haven't felt any movement so pretty sure the placenta is in the way?? I guess I will know more at the 20 week scan. What's odd is nothing was said about an anterior placenta at my 12 week NT scan!? I didn't really notice it in the pictures either. Thanks for making me feel better ladies. I find it so hard for me to not constantly worry this time around after what happened to me in August. :(


----------



## confusedprego

Yea the bulge is definitely not your placenta hun! I bet by your 20 week scan that bulge won't be there anymore. That's just your uterus growing :) Making more room for your little one! It completely freaked me out too but my SIL and my doctor both assured me it's completely normal. At your next scan ask the tech to show you where your placenta is and I'll bet it's fine.


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh I sure hope you are right! I've been worried about it for 3 weeks now! :( One week from tomorrow we go and I booked it early in the morning so I don't have to be anxious all day waiting! :blush:


----------



## collie_crazy

Welcome Breakingdawn :hugs: I've seen you around too - its nice to have you here! We got our BFPs on the same day and have the same due date :haha: Only I'm having a little boy and you a girl :baby:

I hope your next scan can put your mind at ease. My anomaly scan isnt till the 29th and it feels like ages away - 13 days and counting!


----------



## breakingdawn

Aw thank you Collie, you are a familiar face too! Nice to see so many familiar faces here. :) We both hit 19 weeks today!!


----------



## collie_crazy

I know :happydance: so exciting! Almost officially halfway :happydance:


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! Long time no see! I only caught up on the last few pages but sounds like everyone is doing great...getting scans and finding out the gender! 

We had our scan at 18 weeks, everything is perfect and it's another girl! yay! 

hope all is well!! Who has names picked out?


----------



## collie_crazy

Yay for your little girl Lauren!! I still love your name :happydance: 

I'm liking Finlay as my favorite so far. But then I think about it too much and I start to go off it :haha: so oh has banned me from talking about baby names!


----------



## breakingdawn

We are going to do Alice for our girl. :) It's a very pretty old name which isn't used much at all anymore and me and DH really like it!


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies :flower:

hey breakingdawn nice to see you here, congrats on team pink :thumbup:

collie, we both have our 20wk scan on the same day!!! iam really hoping to find out the sex, cant wait i hope it makes me feel more excited. Been feeling loads of movement this last week which has been wonderful and reasuring. Got to here the heartbeat again today at diabetic clinic and everything was great so feeling :cloud9:. xxx


----------



## Mommy_K

Glad to hear everyone is doing so well! congrats on the scans ladies can you believe it we r all almost half way there :happydance: 
I still find myself stressed and wondering if its ok to get excited but i think that will be with me until i finally get that little baby in my arms.
I have been feeling tons of movement now for about 3 weeks and i can't get enough of those little kicks and turns!
For some reason my scan isn't until 22 weeks which is weird as my last two pregnancies were done at 19 weeks so i still have a few more weeks before i see my little one again.


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi,

Glad everyone's scans are going well :thumbup:

We had our anomaly scan last week but went back today to check the little lady's heart as they couldn't get a proper look last time. Everything is looking perfect, which just feels amazing given the results of the NT scan.


----------



## Miss_C

There are distinct advantages to having a baby that hides from the doppler! The OB couldn't find bubs very clearly though we did hear it for a tiny couple of seconds so she said bugger it I'm going to cheat and grabbed the U/S machine so I got to see Ziggy. S/he was doing somersaults and backflips hence the reason we couldn't get clear doppler as Ziggy was way too mobile and needs to stay in one spot for more than a couple of seconds!!! HB 156bpm

Have appointment with Diabetic Clinic on Tuesday morning and will start monitoring and then up to the ANDAS with results of morph (2 more sleeps!!) Tuesday arvo then back to OB in 2 weeks. Got a script for something to help with the reflux too. So all in all a good visit!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Everyone!! Glad to hear everyone is doing so well! we're almost halfway there!! 

I had a scan today and they found some choroid plexus cysts on our babies brain - has anyone else had anything like this before? They said this can be associated with Trisomy 18 but is always associated with other abnormalities and everything else (heart, spine, hands, feet, nose, lips, size, etc) all looks perfect so they will keep an eye on them but that together with everything else and my first trimester screening there is no reason to go forward with any testing for it. I spoke with my SIL (who is an U/S tech) and she said if there is nothing else abnormal that it isn't anything to worry about, so I'm trying to not freak out but it's so hard! What do you all think??

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Mommy_K

confusedprego- So hard to not worry about things it comes naturally when its your child, but if they don't seem overly concerned we have to remember they are the doctors and try to trust that they mean what they say easier said than done but it does sound positive to try and focus on that right now.


----------



## Ladyfog

I agree with Mommy K - try not to worry and trust in the professionals :hugs:. They know what they're doing and if there was anything to worry about you'd be getting tests. Are they going to rescan you to see if the cysts go away?


----------



## Miss_C

Ziggy is perfect!! Feel more happy than I could have imagined, I feel I can breathe now and that finally I will get to hold little Ziggy in my arms! I know we are only almost halfway but I feel really really hopeful and confident for the first time

https://i44.tinypic.com/6fwdtx.jpg


----------



## confusedprego

Yea I'm getting scans every two weeks anyway because I had a LEEP done 4 years ago so they want to make sure my cervix can hold the baby, which thankfully it's holding up perfectly. I'm lucky and they look at the baby every time too (super spoiled!) and they said the cysts will most likely be gone by the third trimester and they'll follow them but to not worry. Today's scan was a Level II scan - which is what they send you to if they find this at a normal visit, so I think I just need to chill out. The more I read about it the more I'm feeling OK about it. It's so hard to not freak out!


----------



## breakingdawn

Just wanted to do a quick update!

My week 20 scan went okay, baby is perfect (and still a girl) but my placenta is low lying and anterior. :( I have to get re checked at 28 weeks. Ugh. It's always something!! I did get an unexpected cute photo of her in 3D though and I wanted to share it. You can see her lips and hand up by her face. I guess she is camera shy already! ;) The other is just a B&W side profile with her leg up. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







photo (8).jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 5









photo (7).jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## collie_crazy

Great scan pics girls, I love the 3D ones :thumbup:

Confused I am glad you are feeling a little more settled... Its good to hear they are keeping an eye on you and I hope soon they can say that the cysts have gone completly. I've seen a few people post in gestational complications about finding cysts and then them disappearing on their own with no harm to baby.

Breakingdawn at my private gender scan I was told my placenta was lying a little low... she said it wouldnt concern her at this stage but did say that if it was still low at my 20 week scan they would rescan me at 28 weeks. I think all it means is that you may need a ceasarian rather than a natural birth as the placenta would stop baby coming out? :hugs:

We are still doing good :thumbup: Starting to buy a few bits and pieces and even had our first gift! Feeling him move more and more and the movements are getting much stronger, I can feel him from the outside now but everytime my OH tries to feel baby stops moving :haha:


----------



## breakingdawn

Collie, they are going to recheck me at week 28. Good news is if I get the same tech she said she will sneak in another 3D shot for me! Watch I get someone else though! Hehe. As far as a c section I already have to have one anyway. I had a c section with #1 and then a second surgery over the same scar for my ectopic in August. :( So I'm being highly recommended for one. I hope it moves up some though because I know it can cause other problems in the third trimester like bleeding and earlier labor! So far it wasn't covering my cerxiv though, just really close to it.


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies, well we had our 20wk scan today, everything is perfect and we got a long time seeing our baby!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

soooooo happy but shocked we are team :blue:, so happy just didnt expect it, there are no boys in the family so i just thought girl number 3 but nope we have a son coming :happydance::cloud9::cloud9:

hope your all well xx


----------



## Miss_C

congrats on team blue HH!!

Ladies I don't want to bring on a downer post but can I ask a question, do you still have trouble coping with your loss/es. I don't believe we ever lost ziggy forever, I don't believe that my miscarriages mean there are babies in heaven, I always believed Ziggy had chosen us and it just took a few attempts to get here. However I still have recurrent memories of the day when we lost at 12+ weeks and still go panicky and sweaty and cry at the drop of a hat when that thought pops in - yes the thought of a miscarriage frightens me to death but until I hold this baby in may arms that will never go away but the actual miscarriage I thought would be easier to deal with if any of that makes sense. It is a little over a year ago now and still comes sharply into focus as if it was yesterday. Is it just me or does anyone else feel this way. A friend suggested ptsd and I should see someone about it or it may manifest later on etc etc. What do you think?


----------



## confusedprego

I definitely still have trouble with it. I don't think it will ever go away, it's a very difficult thing to deal with. I've been having a bit harder time than normal lately but my original DD is coming up (March 13th). So, I keep thinking "I would have been about to deliver any time now". I try to look back and think fondly of the time as it made us so happy to be pregnant, so that baby had a lot of love even if he/she was only with us for a very short amount of time. It also makes me appreciate this pregnancy that much more but I will never forget and I think it will always sting a bit to think about. So, you're not alone! I think we're all in the same boat!


----------



## breakingdawn

Our due date is also coming up for my loss... April 16th. :(


----------



## mlyn26

Most definitely. I also worry that people will forget my lost babies or think it is all fine with me now I have an actual baby (hopefully) this year. Dates still rule my life. Feb - DD for 2nd baby, March, loss of first baby, June, loss of second baby and Oct, DD of 1st baby. Then of course hearing others' losses brings my losses BANG back to the forefront. I remember how traumatic it all was and the gut wrenching grief and heartbreak. You are never quite the same after a loss. I feel that if I had carried my first all the way I would have been so excited etc. Now I don't have that same excitment - it is taken away from you due to worry/fear etc.


----------



## lauren10

Hi July mommas! Just stopping inread the last few pages, and hope everyone is doing well. Lins it def sounds like something that will go away on its own based on what you're saying, but of course it's totally impossible to not worry! I'm sure things are perfect :) 

I think about my angel lots, but I feel really at peace with my loss. Like, it was all meant to happen this way and everything will be ok in the end. I know he or she is still with me. :)

4 more months girls. Crazy, right???!!


----------



## Jox

Sending love to all the ladies currently struggling with their losses x not sure i can add anything x kasper is still and always will b a huge part of our family and lives x

Had my 20wk scan yesterday, all is looking perfect with our littliest :cloud9: hes still a little boy 

Xxx


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies can I be added? I'm due July 17th and having another girl. I lost my first daughter fullterm on January 30, 2011. I had HELLP syndrome and my daughter ended up with a subglael hemmorage from the vaccum.


----------



## breakingdawn

Ann, I've see you around and just wanted to say so sorry for what you went through. I'm sending you a huge virtual hug right now!


----------



## collie_crazy

Miss_C said:


> Ladies I don't want to bring on a downer post but can I ask a question, do you still have trouble coping with your loss/es. I don't believe we ever lost ziggy forever, I don't believe that my miscarriages mean there are babies in heaven, I always believed Ziggy had chosen us and it just took a few attempts to get here. However I still have recurrent memories of the day when we lost at 12+ weeks and still go panicky and sweaty and cry at the drop of a hat when that thought pops in - yes the thought of a miscarriage frightens me to death but until I hold this baby in may arms that will never go away but the actual miscarriage I thought would be easier to deal with if any of that makes sense. It is a little over a year ago now and still comes sharply into focus as if it was yesterday. Is it just me or does anyone else feel this way. A friend suggested ptsd and I should see someone about it or it may manifest later on etc etc. What do you think?

The loss of our daughter at 17 weeks gestation is still a huge part of my life. She was buried so we have a grave for her and I visit there with pretties as often as I can. I still miss her and long for. I still occasionally have nightmares about the time surronding her loss and her delivery. I have a memory box with the blanket she was wrapped in and tiny little hats, little trinkets etc that sits in my bedroom.

Its made me very anxious this whole pregnancy and I am so thankful that my consultant OB referred me to a clinical psychologist who specialises in pregnancy / neonatal loss - I actually started seeing her before I fell pregnant this time but have carried on and she has been great for helping me 'normalise' my feelings and thoughts. So if you can see someone I would recommend it :thumbup:

PS I like your thoughts about it being the same 'soul' or whatever that comes back in future pregnancies. I've never really thought of it like that I do feel that I have 'lost' Emily :cry:



ann89 said:


> Hey ladies can I be added? I'm due July 17th and having another girl. I lost my first daughter fullterm on January 30, 2011. I had HELLP syndrome and my daughter ended up with a subglael hemmorage from the vaccum.

Hi Ann and welcome to the group :flower: I'm so sorry for your loss... I cant begin to imagine :( But so happy you are growing your little rainbow!


----------



## lauren10

Where is everyone? how are you all doing?

Ann I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

I am here! 23 weeks tomorrow! Moving quick now... :)


----------



## collie_crazy

I'm here too :wave: baby is sitting so low today and is battering on my cervix! It's uncomfortable to say the least :haha: little monkey!


----------



## Jox

:wave:hope your all ok.

21 weeks here now and even saw kicks a few days ago. He seems to be having a few quiet days but hes definitely still moving, just kicking into my back so they arent quite as strong. Still injecting Clexane everyday and on daily aspirin and finally get to see consultant for the 1st time next thurs.

xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Still here too - everything's going well. Getting lots of kicks and 24 weeks today so my little lady's made it to V Day! :happydance:

Hi to everyone :hi:


----------



## Mommy_K

So great we are all doing well and made it this far ladies :happydance: 

I had my scan yesturday baby looks great, tech had a hard time getting a picture as this little one is a very busy bee!:cloud9: I know he/she should be sleeping but ii don't know when this baby sleeps lol. We kept this little ones gender a surprise I was very proud of my self control to do that.


----------



## lauren10

good to hear all is well! MommyK...you are a tough cookie to not find out!!! good for you, it will be such a nice surprise!

Here's my latest u/s picture from Monday. Funny one, huh? The little monkey.
 



Attached Files:







23wks.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarah986

Hi ladies glad 2 hear everyone keeping well. Welcome ann, and sorry for your loss. I am also keeping well, hear so many people on here with lots of different complaints, so i feel lucky that everything seems to be going so well. Everytime i feel a kick i always find myself putting my hand on my belly to feel it, with a big grin on my face. i cant wait until july so i can finally get to hold my baby, knowing he/she is actually here and i can treasure forever :flower: 
oh and a funny little story, we havent told our son yet that im expecting but he has been asking for quite a while now for a baby (hes 4), my sil is expecting and due in may so i told him we would let them get their baby 1st and then we will get 1. so last night he says mummy ur belly is getting so big, you must have ate so much dinner, it looks like it will bust! then he sits for about 5 seconds and says mummy our baby wont fit in there now.:haha: i thought it was so cute.


----------



## lauren10

That's adorable Sarah! he'll be so excited when he knows it's not just dinner in your belly :)

I tell my 1.5 year old that there's a baby in my belly, and she sticks her finger in my belly button and waves and says, "Hi baby!"


----------



## confusedprego

So glad to hear everyone is doin so great! I've been feeling our little guy moving around a lot and DH actually felt him once! It's such a wonderful feeling!


----------



## collie_crazy

Aww you guys your kids are adorable!!

We ordered our cot (crib? For you US ladies) last week. It was supposed to be delivered in about 5 weeks so around end of April. It turned up Wednesday morning! And now tonight I've come home from work and my OH and his dad have built it up!! So scared right now feels like everything is movin fast and I want to slow it down!!


----------



## Ladyfog

collie_crazy said:


> Aww you guys your kids are adorable!!
> 
> We ordered our cot (crib? For you US ladies) last week. It was supposed to be delivered in about 5 weeks so around end of April. It turned up Wednesday morning! And now tonight I've come home from work and my OH and his dad have built it up!! So scared right now feels like everything is movin fast and I want to slow it down!!

Wow - we haven't done anything yet! I'm starting to research prams a bit now but don't think we'll get much for another few weeks - maybe from 30 weeks? It's lovely that you OH has built your cot - he's probably just excited. Try not to let it stress you out though - your little one's doing just fine in there. Just think of the cot as one thing off the list of things for you to do :hugs:


----------



## breakingdawn

I think we are halfway there as far as baby items.. only a couple of big items left I believe and just random things here and there. Organizing is a different story though! We need to get started on that.


----------



## Silverlilly

I'm here, too! My V-day was yesterday, and I'm so happy and excited!! We made it! Me and my little girl :) She's been kicking up a storm a few times a day, and lets mommy know when she's in not happy with her position in bed! lol
Congrats to all of you who have made it this far as well :) Best feeling in the world!


----------



## breakingdawn

Can't wait for my V Day! Thursday!


----------



## lauren10

V-Day for me too thursday! Although I'll feel even better at 38 weeks :) 

It's so funny I had sooo much prepared by now for my DD, but absolutely nothing for this one yet!! although, I guess we already have most of it through hand-me downs, right? I think we might be moving shortly after the baby is born, so I figured why collect more stuff to move at this point! 

How is everyone feeling this morning? My LO likes to kick me when I'm sleeping. Thanks a lot baby :)


----------



## Ladyfog

I'm getting crazy dreams again, they stopped for a bit but have started up again. Don't know if it's because my little lady's kicking me in my sleep? I'm starting to feel quite 'full' now when I sit down and I definitely can't eat as much, although I'm still trying! Going to a wedding in a couple of weeks and thankfully have just found a dress to wear :thumbup:

Any ladies who have been here before, any suggestions for essential items us first timers need to be buying apart from the obvious?


----------



## collie_crazy

Hey girls I'm ok too - excited to be reaching V day :happydance: But starting to suffer quite badly with SPD :( Starting phsysio group on Tuesdays so hoping that helps a little been so sore all day!


----------



## breakingdawn

I'll feel safe at week 28... chances of survival in the event of early labor jumps to like 80-90% I believe. :)


----------



## collie_crazy

I dont think I'll eve feel safe - but yeah the stats do jump quite a bit at 28 weeks. Its just nice to know that they will actually try and help baby should anything happen.


----------



## breakingdawn

I agree.


----------



## Miss_C

I had OB appointment this morning - have scheduled scan for next Friday as I am measuring 27 weeks and am 23 weeks tomorrow so she wants to rule ourt monster baby and see if it's the fibroids causing the extra measurements. Hopefully I am just big!!

Essential items for us were cot, monitor, snuggle bed (bubs went straight into cot, less transitions the better) movement monitor saved our sanity and meant we were able to sleep. If baby as much as takes a deep breath or yan you will hear it but its the not hearing anything you need to worry about hence the movement monitor, we had the angelcare with 2 pads one. a sling or wrap to carry bubs around in. for you plenty of nursing bras, night bras and sleep wear, hormones makes you sweat like a boxer and leaky boobs etc, some cloth breast pads for sure and some nipple balm, try and go for as natural as possible no petro chemicals etc if you know you will have a c section a baby bath on stand as you cannot bend over a normal bath for a while pain free or have enough support in your back to hold baby properly. Change tables are the biggest waste of money imo, we bought a chest of drawers with change table built into it and when finished being a change table you simply turn it upside down. If you need to go straight to bottle a steam steriliser as the tablets such as milton etc can give a newborn thrush, good freezer containers so you can cook up as storm in that final few weeks and freeze meals or get a good delivery service lined up to ensure you are eating well and not worrying about it. That about sums up the "essentials" I think. We also do cloth nappies so making sure you have enough to last 2 days is good


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies, I just had to come on and share the cutest diaper bag ever! I am SO in love with this thing. The material, the size, the fact it is not nearly as bulky as the normal ones.. oh my gosh. AND... when I am done using it for babies I can even use it for a laptop bag because of the cushion and water repellent material! :happydance:

It retails for $80 but I got it for $40!!! I am IN LOVE!!!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







photo (17).jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lauren10

That's a cute bag BD! 

Ladyfog, if you want to pm me your email address I'll send you a list of baby stuff that I used when buying for DD, and I've edited for a few friends since. :)

A pregnant girl at work just found out her girl is actually a boy - at 32 weeks! She just took all the tags off the girl clothes and washed them. eek!


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh no Lauren!! That is crazy!! So far I've had a gender scan at week 16, then another scan at week 20.. both said girl. I will get one more scan at week 28 to check the location of my placenta and you better believe I am going to get a third guess/look! It's my worst fear! Not because I care if it's a boy or girl, but all the stuff we buy and can't return!


----------



## lauren10

I know what a pain that would be! if you're doing a 3D scan in 3rd tri, there's no messing that up...but sometimes the u/s techs have a hard time. Definitely confirm in 3rd tri before you buy up some pink or blue!


----------



## breakingdawn

We've bought SOME pink clothes but not a lot, and they still have the tags. Nothing is being washed until I get the third confirmation. ;)


----------



## lauren10

WHO'S VIABLE?!!! woot!!! xoxox

Happy viability day to you girls!


----------



## breakingdawn

Me me me!!!!!!!!!!! Happy v-day to me and anyone else sharing!!!!!


----------



## sarah986

Congrats ladies on reaching your v days. Its a great feeling, now roll on july :) Think we have all been waiting for so long to get to hold our baby's. Im so excited for all of us. Hope everyone is feeling as good as i am.:cloud9:


----------



## breakingdawn

Week 25 today!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies!! 

I haven't checked in on here in a while and thought I would see how you all are doing! It looks like everyone is doing really well! 

This is probably a silly question but what is "v-day"? 

Things have been going well for us - we had a bit of a scare with the choroid plexus cysts on our little ones brain and even though the doctor told us to not worry about it only about 1000x I couldn't help it! They can be indicative of Trisomy 18 but they showed me all the other indicators that need to be present to worry about it and he was perfect in every single other way possible! So, I had another scan last friday and they're officially gone!! So excited! The doctor told us that we probably never would have even seen them if I wasn't getting scanned every two weeks and that they're just a variation of normal. So *phew!* 

Our little one is still measuring ahead by almost a week and has a nice strong heartbeat and is still a little boy :) My SIL did a 3D scan on us and he is most definitely a boy :) He weighed 1lb 2ounces at the last scan. We've started buying things and I even registered this past weekend with DH and my SIL - thank goodness for my SIL being there! That store was so overwhelming to me as a first time mom! 

Are any of you considering cloth diapers?? They've come a long way and I've registered for some just to see if we would like it but I was curious if any of you use them. I'm a bit of a hippie at heart and would love to be able to reduce some waste if possible. I've read they're a lot better in preventing diaper rash and can really save you money. 

I've been feeling the little one move around a lot but unfortunately I have an anterior placenta and he seems to quiet down when I get home and settle onto the couch or into bed with DH and so he's had a hard time feeling anything :( He seems most active right in the middle of the day and I'll wake up in the middle of the night and he'll be having a little dance party. I'm sure he'll be big enough soon for DH to feel/see on my belly. 

I'm 23 weeks tomorrow and with every week that passes I can't believe I've made it this far and am really starting to relax a bit. My belly has grown a lot! I'm really short and I think it just has no where to go haha as my in-laws keep telling me - I'm all belly! I've gained about 18-20lbs so far - so I'm a bit ahead of the recommended amount but I'm thinking that's normal for the first baby.


----------



## breakingdawn

I will be cloth diapering!!! I've found the best and most affordable cloth pocket diapers ever from www.justsimplybaby.com. My friend uses them and LOVES them. Never any leaks or problems. I did the math and for about 30 diapers (washing roughly every 3 days) it will cost a little over $300. As opposed to about $3000 on disposable diapers over time!!! And they are SOOOOOOOO cute. She has some adorable designs. And if you order on Fridays it is Freebie Friday and you get a free diaper with every order! This company is local in my state and we actually visited their home and bought some diapers. Very nice people. :) So, yes.. I totally support cloth diapering 100%. You save SO much money, they are cute, better for baby, and the environment.

Oh and V-Day means your baby is considered viable and if born at that time the doctor will do everything they can to save it. Each week that goes by after V-Day survivability also goes way up. :D


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks breakingdawn!!! I'm going to check out the website right now! I registered for charlie banana brand as they have disposable inserts that could be used by my dad and my mother-in-law when they start watching him as my daycare system. I'm happy to wash inserts, but I think they're going to be resistant to that! Maybe not my MIL but definitely my dad haha. 

and thanks for the V-day info! When is V-day? 25 weeks??


----------



## breakingdawn

V-Day is week 24 I believe. :) I understand about disposable inserts. I am not looking forward to the washing but it will save us money!


----------



## Miss_C

V day for me too AND I get to see Ziggy later to why I am measuring 3 weeks ahead!! I am sure it's just the doc being over cautious and she didn't measure it quite properly or something. I am overweight so it would make it harder to feel the top of the uterus no? I am sure I measured ahead last time too.

Blood sugars are still looking good so the GD is not yet kicking in which is good, I almost have hope it won't lol but know it will. Would be about the time you all start getting tested no? 24-26 weeks is the average I think?

We run with cloth here too - so glad we made that choice as the more I find out about disposables the more the seriously scare me! Best thing about it I really looked after all my nappies so we don't have to spend a single penny on this baby. We used a mixture of Baby Beehinds and Itti Bitti. I have bought a couple of new ones for this bubs, gorgeous newborn ones with Just hatched embroidery on the bum one with a yellow duckling and one with a baby turtle coming out of their shells - so cute.


----------



## lauren10

That's awesome news Liz!! what a relief! 

You guys are troopers going with the cloth diapers. I'd do it here if there was a service that came out our way, but as far as I know they only make trips in the city. 

How's everyone's bumps coming along? Here's my 25 week!
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## confusedprego

Oh my goodness Lauren you're tiny!! 

I attached a photo of me from last weekend. I swear I grow by the day and I'm sure I'm much bigger than that already! 

We are doing cloth but we'll be washing them ourselves - we'll see how it goes! not sure we'll stick to it but I'd really like to try. 

I woke up this morning with UTI symptoms and a bit of a pink tinge to my urine so I'm headed into the doc for an emergency appt. I think I've flushed it out with massive amounts of water this morning but I'm sure an infection that close to the baby can't be good plus it's a friday and if this comes back full force later I will so regret not seeing my doctor! 

Hope everyone is having a great friday! :)
 



Attached Files:







21wks4dayslow.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lauren10

Sorry I called you Liz...I meant LINS!!! you look awesome!! I saw that pic on FB and thought you looked fab :) 

Definitely good choice getting that looked at right away. No harm done if they nip it in the bud!


----------



## breakingdawn

My bump is not really tiny! Here it is last week....
 



Attached Files:







photo (18).jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## themarshas

We're using gDiapers. They have the cloth insert and disposable insert options and when you do the math the disposable inserts will cost us the same as a disposable diaper and when we use cloth we will basically have those diapers for free (just the cost of laundry every few days) and that includes the cost of setting up for each size and having enough inserts to go several days between washing. Seems silly not too considering I do wash frequently anyhow. I have a friend with two little ones in diapers and she swears by them. They seem user friendly and we can accompany our daycare provider and other babysitters by providing disposable inserts. Plus, with your second child (we plan on having more) the system is almost completely free because you already have it all. 


Any US ladies found a convertable crib they are buying? We're having a hard time finding one we really like- and one that has a matching changer and dresser to match. 

Glad to see everyone is doing well! Crazy to think only 16-17 more weeks!


----------



## lauren10

Very cute BD...love your hair! 

Liz, we have the Canadian brand version of this one and we love it, it's really good quality. I'll likely be getting another one of the same for this baby

https://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_04916761000P?prdNo=10&blockNo=10&blockType=G10

there is a dresser/table that matches but I don't see it on Sears


----------



## confusedprego

No worries Lauren - anything with an L I usually assume is directed at me  

Liz - https://www.babyappleseed.com/collections.htm 
we ordered the "davenport" version of this brand from buy buy baby (I don't know if you have that store near you) but it's a US store. We just love it, it's very sturdy! We also got a matching dresser and they have other furniture that can go with it. 

BreakingDawn - you look great!! love the bump! 

I got in to the see the doctor today and I had white blood cells and nitrates in my urine so they said that's indicative of a UTI (as I thought) and they gave me some antibiotics. Hoping they will kick in quickly! My SIL also snuck me in for a quick peek at our little one - looks like he has DH's nose :) always so relieving to see him!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## collie_crazy

Miss C how did you get on with your scan? 

Lins yay for a sneaky scan and fingers crossed the anti-biotics work super quick for you :hugs: I havent had a UTI (watch me jinx myself now) yet but I have had thrush a couple of times :nope: 

Love the bumps everyone! This is me at 24 weeks - I still think I look like I've just eaten too many cakes though :haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







534673_3712913064135_1314904218_3498697_647485121_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lauren10

Haha, no collie you def look pregnant!! Looking great!!


----------



## confusedprego

You look great collie!! love the bump :)


----------



## heavyheart

Hi ladies lovely bumps!! :thumbup: glad to see everyone is doing well :hugs:

My GD kicked in around 14wks i was controling it with metformin to start with then they put the dosage up then added in insulin 4units at night thats now up to 8units so iam guessing it wont be long till they add in another insulin that ill need to take with every meal :wacko: Still keeping up beat and cant wait till our liitle guy is all cooked and arrives safely. The consultant has said they want to deliver by section between 36 and 38wks so we'l need to see when i get a date. Was sad as i really wanted a natural birth but at the end of the day as long as he gets here safe thats what matters.

Here is my bump at 24 weeks
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0104.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## collie_crazy

Gorgeous bump Nic! Sorry about the natural birth plans going down the drain but like you said as long as he gets here happy and healthy :hugs: And on the plus you will get to meet him early :thumbup:


I had such an awful nights sleep last night. I went to bed early as well as I was feeling sick and tired but I tossed and turned ALL night... my hip pain was terrible I just couldnt get comfy and then when I did I would wake up feeling sick or with reflux!! Yuck! I dont like complaining because I am really so thankful that I have this second chance but last night really took it out of me, I dont think I slept for more than 20-30 minute intervals at a time and I have to go to work at 3 till midnight today. 

On the plus side I have a 3D scan on the 21st :happydance: so excited!


----------



## Miss_C

HeavyHeart why do they say you have to have a section, I am still planning a natural at this stage and have had no opposition from docs so far and this will be a VBAC. I too have GD and was insulin dependent last time but still diet controlled at this stage.

Collie I am hearin ya on the hip pain but I am only getting it in right side, I have tied a small pillow big pillow and body pillow all between legs under belly behind my back etc etc etc etc and nothing is helping, I then manage to fall asleep from exhaustion and wake up almost on my tummy and freak out that I am squashing ziggy!!


----------



## confusedprego

I have terrible hip pain on my right side too! I got a pregnancy pillow off amazon that helps but it practically takes up the whole bed and can be too much when its warm out. A pillow between my legs helps a bit on warmer nights.


----------



## collie_crazy

The pillow was helping for me in the earlier weeks but now its not making any difference really, infact sometimes I feel it makes it worse. I went to a physio class and she said for hip pain it is better to sleep with your leg over the pillow almost like your in the recovery position rather than with the pillow between your leg but that doesnt really help me either!


----------



## confusedprego

I agree Collie sometimes I think the pillow makes it worse. I've found that prenatal yoga helps me...I haven't been in a couple weeks and my hip has been killing me. I won't be missing it this week! That's for sure!


----------



## Ladyfog

I've been doing a prenatal pilates DVD and so far (fingers crossed!) I've been pretty much ache free - It's not been too difficult either (I'm not the sportiest), I'd recommend it to anyone. I've been sleeping with a thin pillow between my legs which has made sleeping on my side a bit easier, although I still find I roll onto my back.

I have been off work for the last couple of days with a horrible cold - it's really knocked me for six. It's the first time I've been ill the whole pregnancy and it's been so hard not being able to dose myself up!


----------



## heavyheart

Miss_C said:


> HeavyHeart why do they say you have to have a section, I am still planning a natural at this stage and have had no opposition from docs so far and this will be a VBAC. I too have GD and was insulin dependent last time but still diet controlled at this stage.
> 
> Collie I am hearin ya on the hip pain but I am only getting it in right side, I have tied a small pillow big pillow and body pillow all between legs under belly behind my back etc etc etc etc and nothing is helping, I then manage to fall asleep from exhaustion and wake up almost on my tummy and freak out that I am squashing ziggy!!

 I think mostly because ive had 2 previous sections, last one was a failed vbac due to her being 10lbs 5oz. My diabetes kicked in this time at 14wks and ive been on insulin since 19wks. They have said they will support vbac but only if i end up in early labour and turn up at the hospital but given that my first was 12days late and 2nd was 7days late they dont see that happening. They are presuming that by the end of my pregnancy my diabetes will be hard to control and therefore feel it would be best to deliver him early by section as they wont induce due to previous sections. All i can do is cross my fingers i go into labour a bit earlier and that the diabetes behaves. xxx


----------



## heavyheart

collie_crazy said:


> The pillow was helping for me in the earlier weeks but now its not making any difference really, infact sometimes I feel it makes it worse. I went to a physio class and she said for hip pain it is better to sleep with your leg over the pillow almost like your in the recovery position rather than with the pillow between your leg but that doesnt really help me either!

iam feeling your pain!!! i thought i was the only one who found the pillow can make it worse :dohh:. I always end up on my back with the pillow on top of me lol, hubby says iam sum sight:haha: xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

I just wanted to say I cannot believe I am almost in the third trimester!!!!


----------



## collie_crazy

I know its crazy!!!


----------



## Angelbabymama

Helloo, latecomer here :wave:
I'm due july 11th x


----------



## collie_crazy

Welcome :wave:


----------



## confusedprego

Welcome angel! That's my brothers birthday!


----------



## lauren10

Howdy!! 
Yay for third tri. Ive been pretty much pregnant for the better part of the last ten months, with still 3 months to go........so ready for this baby!!! :)


----------



## confusedprego

yay Lauren! Congrats on third trimester!! I feel like I've been pregnant forever too! Funny how the first trimester dragged on and seemed like I would never make it to the second and now the second is just flying by! I'm assuming it will slow down again in the third. 

Has everyone been setting up baby rooms yet??? We just got out crib and a dresser for the baby this past weekend. Nothing's set up yet but it's nice to have it in the house :)


----------



## breakingdawn

WOO!!! 3rd trimester here too!!!


----------



## lauren10

I haven't done anything in the baby's room b/c we're trying to sell our house and build a new one! So the less stuff to move the better I think! Plus the baby will stay in our room for 3 months, and we have all my DD's stuff to share, so we should be ok :)

It's so fun to do though, isn't it?! what color crib and dresser did you get? I'm going with white for this baby. 

yay breakingdawn! we're all on the home stretch!


----------



## Mommy_K

Congrats everyone! we are in the home stretch now :happydance: We haven't started to set anything up yet as we are under renos in our house so hopfully in the nbext few weeks we will get things moving around here but we have all supplies from my 2dd so not to worried, But since we don't know the gender of this little one i do have to buy some neutral clothes as we are all team pink in this house so far lol. 

I dont know about you ladies but everything still feels so surreal and hard to believe that i have made it this far again feels like such a long road and not to mention feel like i have been pregnant forever but trying to enjoy and love every minute of it as this is our final addition to the family.

Good luck to everyone in the home stretch!


----------



## sarah986

glad to hear everyone is doing well. Is everyone feeling good?tired?iv been feeling great, bump is starting to restrict the thing i can do, apart from that i feel great.would like to get out walking more but the weather here is crap! 3 of my friends are now due in the next 6 weeks so hopefully that will be a distraction for me and next 12 weeks will fly in. cant w8 to eventually hold my baby :flower: might actually feel real then, i wake up most mornings 2 a little kick and remember that i am actually pregnant :happydance:


----------



## lauren10

my bump is getting in my way too...especially with my 20 month old wanting to be picked up all the time! I should be out walking for lunch today, but I'm being lazy. i'll yell at myself later! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## collie_crazy

I keep forgetting how big my bump is and not leaving myself enough space :haha: Like trying to get out of my car when I park or opening the fridge door I dont give myself enough clearance! 

I'm so excited for Saturday - we have our 3D scan and our parents are getting to come :happydance:

Oh and 28 weeks today! Survivability takes a huge leap from now :happydance:


----------



## breakingdawn

28 weeks today too and movement has slowed down a LOT lately. I am really worried about it. I felt some this morning but the past few days it has been very scarce. :( I hope nothing is wrong. I do have an anterior placenta which blocks some movements but by now I should be able to feel everything. I have a doctor appointment on the 24th anyway so I am trying to hold out until then.


----------



## Ladyfog

Breakingdawn, I hope everything is OK. Remember that at this stage baby starts to get into sleep patterns so you may not feel kicks all the time. My baby kicks morning and evening, but I can go a good stretch in the day without feeling anything very much - especially if I'm busy or wearing loose fitting clothes. Call your midwife to get a scan if your worried though, if only for some peace of mind :hugs:

Collie - I know what you mean about not realising how big you are! I'm always getting wedged in spaces that once upon a time I'd fit through fine. Have also adamted a rather wide legged bend if I need to pick things up off the floor!

Starting to get a little bit less space in my tummy now as the little lady's right up under my ribs sometimes now - I'm sure she sticks a foot up there sometimes!

Hi everyone else - hope all is well with you all :flower:


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! 
Collie I've done the same thing. Once I parked at Walmart and could NOT get out the door of my car!!! I had to back up and readjust. It was hilarious! 

BD, I wouldn't worry too much. Around this time our babies hit a growth spurt, and they don't have as much room in there. I also remember days with my DD where I would worry b/c I didn't feel anything, but she always came around! Of course it can never hurt to get checked, like Ladyfog said!! 

My LO is laying transverse, and it's pushing on my ribs and making them stretch so they're a little sore! I have to go get the diabetes test in a bit and chug down that gross orange sugar drink!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! So glad to hear everyone is doing well!
Breakingdawn - I have my days that I worry about my lo too and then the next thing I know he's waking me up in the middle of the night. My lo's schedule seems to change week to week at his point. Doesn't hurt to get checked out but try to not stress too much! let us know :) 

We have our crib and dresser for our little man now but they are not set up yet. We've been renovating our bathroom the last month or so and now that that is done I think its onto the babys room. We got an espresso colored crib and dresser and DH built a changing table for his niece that we will now use.- she's 10 lol. And our bedding has sailboats and monkeys and whales and is super cute!

Anyone have names pinned down? We are probably going with Oakley Daniel :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Oakley is such a cute name :)

We are definitely doing Alice for the first name. Middle name is still up in there air but we both really like Alice Winter or Alice Kailani. Kailani is Hawaiian for ocean and sky and we both have a huge love for the ocean and we took a trip together to Hawaii before we got married and was very memorable. We'll see!


----------



## lauren10

Lindsey that sounds super cute!! 

I love the names! Ohh I love Alice! very nice. 

Our name (as of now) is Ryan Josephine!


----------



## confusedprego

I love all the names! Its so exciting!


----------



## breakingdawn

Very cute Lauren!! I hope we can decide on our middle name soon! What I also love about Kailani is since it is a Hawaiian name, Hawaii is known for their rainbows! They literally have rainbows there every day due to the on and off rain from the surrounding islands. When we stayed there we saw rainbows all the time, it was amazing. And Alice IS our rainbow baby!!


----------



## lauren10

That is perfect! :)


----------



## collie_crazy

Everyones names are gorgeous I love them all :thumbup: Our top name at the moment is Finlay, not sure if that will change though.

Well we ended up not getting our 3D scan yesterday - when we went in the sonographer literally wooshed the scanner over my tummy and said 'nope not going to work' - I knew my placenta was anterior but I thought it might be ok - apparently not she couldnt see babies face at all behind the placenta so we've to reschedule for a few weeks time and go back around 32 weeks :cry: I was really anxious about the scan but excited to see him at the same time and now I'm quite disappointed. I know it cant be helped but :shrug:


----------



## Miss_C

Hey ladies been reading and running, just been so flat out!! I now have Plantar fasciitis and it REALLY hurts - thank heavens at this stage just my left foot and by catching it this early hopefully the right stays good. Spent $70 on a pair of special sandals yesterday to wear all the time as bare feet is the worst thing I can do. I am starting to have major issues sleeping cos my hips ache so much. Good news is though my blood sugar levels are all still in range but the morning fasting one is starting to creep up a little so being really careful with food, if i end up on insulin a vbac is off the table. Ziggy is giving me heaps of fun though and responds to pokes I poke and he pokes back  When outside Ziggy will be called Eli Samuel. Have another scan on Friday this week at 28 weeks following up from the 24 weeks scan as they want to check bubs size and growth rates cos I am measuring about 3 weeks ahead.


----------



## Ladyfog

Miss C - ouch! Hope you get the Plantar fasciitis under control. We're on the home straight now so almost there!

Collie - Sorry you didn't get your scan as you'd hoped. Fingers crossed you get to have a brillian scan in a week or so.

It's so exciting that we're all thinking about names :happydance: We've got a few on the go and are going to wait to meet her until we decide i think. We're definitley going for Rose as the middle name as this is the same as my mum, but keeping options open for her first name at the moment. 

I think my little lady's had a growth spurt at she's definitely stretching up into my ribs now and I can feel a foot up there sometimes! It's also making it a bit difficult to breath which is a wierd sensation, but I don't think it's anything to worry about. I'm going to mention it to the midwife when I go for my antu-d injection on Thursday just in case.


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, I had my 28 week scan today. My placenta has moved far away from my cervix!!! Baby girl looks great. I even got her official birth date (my c-section day) July 5th at 8am. Let the countdown begin!!! Tomorrow I get the results from my gestational diabetes test. Wish me luck. :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/Alice28wks2.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/Alice28wks.jpg


----------



## sarah986

Breaking Dawn ur scan pics are jus beautiful and so so clear!!Also love the thought you are putting into the names, so meaningful.i cant wait 4 my next scan now!still have almost 5 weeks to wait. Weeks are flying by tho. Its lovely that everyone has started thinking of names, they are all lovely.We still havent decided. We are team yellow so have boys and girls names to think of. We only decided on our little boys name the night before he was born, would like to be a little more organised this time.


----------



## lauren10

good morning! 

Lady I posted the same thing...the baby is growing like crazy and stretching my ribs...ouch! Even being pretty long waisted I still have episodes where she's crushing my lungs and I get short of breath. The joys!! 

Breaking down, congrats on the great scan! July 5th...how exciting!!! 
I have an ultrasound this afternoon. Hoping all is well and checking that she's still a girl! :)


----------



## lauren10

Just came from my u/s...she's 2 lbs 13 oz now and on track for 7 lbs 2 oz on her due date...perfect! Everything else was perfect too. She's breech but lots of time to turn. and she's still a SHE!! :thumbup:

:happydance:


----------



## breakingdawn

Yay Lauren!! Ours is still a SHE too and man was it obvious, LOL! Our little girl was head down. Explains why my pelvic bone is killing me all the time now!


----------



## sarah986

Congrats on great scans ladies. Im sure having scans makes you even more excited!!
Thankfully i only get kicks in the ribs every so often, i think it is because im carrying so low tho.My little one is just in a little ball, my son insists we could fit another one in there.lol. He wants a brother and a sister.


----------



## lauren10

thanks! That's cute sarah! my lo is all folded over too, has her feet up by her face and her hands were over her head!


----------



## breakingdawn

29 weeks today.. a little bittersweet though. My friend just lost her baby yesterday at 38 (almost 39) weeks. She even had a c-section scheduled for tomorrow. So sad for her.


----------



## lauren10

omg that is so horrible bd :(


----------



## breakingdawn

I know, very sad. :(


----------



## sarah986

I read ur post earlier breaking dawn, couldnt even begin to imagine what that poor woman and her family must be going through! A baby this big should have been detected sooner than this, 12pounds is a huge baby, she should have been brought in much earlier. Thoughts and prayers are with her family and of course you, makes it all very scary.xx
My friend is been brought in 2day to be induced as her baby isnt gaining enough weight.


----------



## breakingdawn

I agree Sarah... this should not have happened. She should have been sent for a c section earlier. I am not sure if they knew his exact weight or not. :/ She is a little bit bigger of a girl. I will be thinking good thoughts for your friend today.


----------



## Ladyfog

Oh my, your poor friend breakingdawn, I can't even begin to imagine how awful that would be. Was there a reason the baby died? I know we're all going to be OK, but it's so scary when you think something could still go so wrong.

I saw the midwife today and they're going to check I'm not anaemic as that can lead to breathlessness too so it will be good to rule that out. I had to have my anti-D today too.

Lauren - wonderful to hear that she is still a she and is gorwing perfectly.


----------



## breakingdawn

I am not sure the reason right now.. he was VERY big. She may have had gestational diabetes. She was only 38 weeks and he was 12lbs. :/


----------



## Ladyfog

Gosh, he was a big baby. It's such a shame that nothing was done sooner but I guess they just didn't realise. I can't think of anything worse right now... My thoughts are with her.


----------



## breakingdawn

I agree, I wish they would have known sooner. :(


----------



## sarah986

How cute Lauren. When i think about it all, babies really are such miracles. Its just so amazing how they grow in there and come out so perfect. It gives me butterflies.
BD hope the family get some answers as to why this ever happened. It may not make it any easier, but if it was me i would want to know.
I will be 30 weeks tomo and havent had a scan since 20 weeks, and im not getting one for another 4 weeks!
My friend had a little baby girl las night. She was 5lbs and doing well :happydance: Cant wait to meet her. My friend was texting me through most of the labor and at 9.30 still had no pain relief and baby was born at 10.45. She done so amazingly well!!


----------



## lauren10

Hi ladies! what's the latest? 30 weeks this week......wow! I just made my OB weekly appointments from 36 weeks on....getting more real by the day!


----------



## breakingdawn

I'll be 30 weeks on Thursday! My feet and ankles are already starting to swell, UGH! Unpleasant! I created a ticker for my c-section date! I also have a baby shower this Saturday. I am a little nervous. People who I thought were friends are either cancelling or just not rsvp'ing. It hurts my feelings. I realize some people don't believe in second baby showers but honestly it is not about gifts for us. It's been over 4 years since my last shower and we saved nothing.. but even still I don't care about gifts. Why can't our second baby get a party and be celebrated like our daughter?? How is that fair not to? It just seems silly to me.... we want to celebrate her upcoming arrival just as much as we wanted it for #1. And what I went through in August, we deserve it! Hopefully it will turn out better than I am anticipating. I am just starting to feel like I have no real friends anymore aside from 1 or 2. :( Sorry, had to rant to someone!


----------



## confusedprego

Aw breakingdawn - I'm sorry you're feeling that way! Hopefully everyone is just taking a while to rsvp! People are taking a while to rsvp to my work shower and we will be sending out the other invites for my main shower soon. We are having a coed shower since we have many guy friends with kids that are divorced and thought it would be nice to include them and make it a gathering for adults and kids in the process. I hope everyone starts being more responsive to you soon! 

I had my Glucose test yesterday...hoping it comes back ok!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks. It just hurts my feelings when I'm always there for people who are never there for me. I hope your test comes back ok! I hated that drink. It was all I could do to drink it on time. So glad I passed it!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks breakingdawn! I hope you hear back from people soon! And I did pass my Glucose test! Yay! I didn't really mind the drink and my little man loved it lol 

Have any of you been having pelvic pain? Like on your pubic bone? It hurts when I stand up. It's not that bad just curious if anyone else is getting that?


----------



## breakingdawn

Yes!!!!!!! My pelvic bone feels bruised. And to top it off my feet are swelling! Welcome to my 30th week (tomorrow) lol.


----------



## lauren10

BD....I know it's disappointing...people don't even realize sometimes. One of my closest friends ---who's wedding shower I hosted AT MY HOUSE--- didn't come to mine because her daughter had a swim meet. And just to point out, she's obsessed with swimming has a swim meet every weekend all year round pretty much. I was pretty let down about that after all I did for her. But people can be selfish!! She didn't go to my baby shower either but they were in Disney that time.

So I'm in a little dilemma b/c there is a huge whooping cough outbreak in new brunswick, and they're recommending women in 3rd trimester getting the vaccine. I'm ok with that, especially since it will pass some immunity to the baby so she may get some protection until she starts getting vaccinated. BUT...I read that getting it now may inhibit her body's natural immunity to pertussis later down the line. Because the vaccinations she'll get won't be as effective if she already has "some" immunity from me. Confusing, but....still worth getting now right? It's very dangerous for babies under 1 year, they could die and will mostly likely need to be hospitalized if they get it. hmm.

oh and yes, my pelvis feels like it's completely unhinged at the seams and operating as two separate parts!!! ouch.


----------



## breakingdawn

Lauren, I just think it is super crappy when I have friends form out of state, who I barely know, wishing they could come to my shower... and then people who live literally 5 or 10 minutes from me and claim to be my friend, coming up with excuses. We sent out invites a MONTH in advance. But you know... what goes around comes around. Next time they send me an invite to something I'll be "too busy". :(

I got the vaccine for whooping cough... I recently read a story that scared me so much I HAD to get it. Apparently it is super easy for adults to catch it in the hospital and if your baby gets it, it is bad.... the story I read was awful. Very upsetting. I just did not want to take a chance. My arm was sore for about a week but that was it. No other reactions!


----------



## lauren10

when did you get the vaccine? and did you get the Tdap, or just the vaccine for pertussis? 
I'm not too worried about side effects really, they seem so minimal, and yes I agree it's a HORRIBLE think for a little newborn to get, that would be such a scary time!!! I guess my question is the "when" should I get it? asap?

oh and BD, where do you live?


----------



## breakingdawn

I believe it was the Tdap I got and it was during my week 28 visit. All I know is she told me I had no records of ever getting the vaccine nor in the hospital with my last delivery and she said the vaccine would prevent against whooping cough. As soon as she said that I was like, do it! They were sticking me with so many needles that day anyway.. I had the gestational diabetes test, finger pricked, and a shot for the rh negative issue.


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh and I live in Georgia, in the US. :)


----------



## breakingdawn

I just googled "Tdap" and yes, that is what I got. :)


----------



## themarshas

Lauren- I had to get the Tdap shot back around 15 weeks. They want you to wait until the 2nd try but after that you are encouraged to get it. If you've had a Tetnus shot between 2001 and now it probably included the whooping cough vaccine in it automatically because they've been combined since then.


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls! I guess I'll just go get my Tdap then. I was hoping to isolate the pertussis vaccine but I don't think it's available. Have there been bad outbreaks in the US? I guess here there are usually 20-40 cases a year, but this year SO FAR, 370 confirmed cases and lots more suspected. holy crap! so yeah I better go get it! 

I have an aunt that lives in Woodstock, GA on Lake Alatoona...I visit her lots, I love it there and I love Atlanta!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Lauren, no kidding!!! We are about an hour from Woodstock! And yeah, apparently whooping cough is getting worse which is why doctors are pushing the vaccine. I am glad I got it, so it is not another thing I have to worry about. :)

30 weeks today! My shower is on Saturday.. let's see how it turns out. A little nervous!


----------



## lauren10

Oh cool! she used to live in Smyrna, but has been in Woodstock for quite a while now. 

So exciting to have a shower!! I won't get another one this time of course, but I made out like a bandit at the first one. So much great loot!!


----------



## breakingdawn

I wasn't going to have another shower but my mom insisted. It has been over 4 years since our first shower and although it is another girl, we did not save anything. But it is like I am telling all my friends, it is not about gifts.. to me a shower is celebrating the life of another baby and I just feel if our first got one, why not our second?? Just did not seem fair. Plus after what I went through in August and losing one of my tubes I thought I'd never have another child again. This will probably be our last so we just want to make it special.


----------



## lauren10

Oh yeah I don't think there's anything wrong with it!! I just know one will throw me one this time. I don't mind! I still have everything I need from DD. we have all the big stuff and so many clothes it's just crazy!! 

We'll have the families up in august for the Christening and we'll have a little party then!


----------



## breakingdawn

I think we purchased all the big items ourselves.. but there are a few small things we need. It is okay though, we can buy whatever we do not get. I am not too worried about it. I have been so stressed with school lately I need a fun get together with friends!


----------



## Ladyfog

I'm not planning on having a baby shower, although I think they're much more common in the US? I think we might have some friends over in June just to celebrate our last few weeks as a couple and celebrate the way our life is about to change! I think we'll get bought things after the little lady has arrived as that's the way it been with all my other friends.

Breaking, it's rubbish when you feel friends have let you down - they probably just don't realise how important this is to you. I'm sure you'll still have a lovely shower with those who can make it :hugs:

We've almost got everything we need now although we still need to get the cot and pram delivered. Still feeling OK and not puffy (yet!) and can't believe how quickly the time is flying by!

Quick question for those ladies who have had little ones already - what kind of clothes did you wear for the month after baby was born?? I'm planning to breastfeed and I'm not particularly vain, but I don't want to feel rubbish in those first few weeks either! Some people say continue to wear maternity clothes and others people say they just won't fit any more. And my pre-pregnancy clothes definitely won't fit so I'm thinking I might need a couple of new bits to tide me over...but then will I be much smaller once I've given birth?? Thanks for any advice!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you Lady. :)

Since your baby will be born in the summer (although I am not sure what the weather is like where you are) I would go for something simple and comfortable. Personally, I wrote skirts with elastic waist and tank tops. You can get nursing tank tops which are awesome for breast feeding. I plan to get some! You probably won't fit into your last maternity clothes but you will still need bigger clothes so anything stretchy and soft is always nice!


----------



## collie_crazy

Good luck with your shower BD! I hope it goes well and you all have fun :happydance: 

Lady I have no idea about clothes after the birth - to be honest I hadnt even thought about so thanks for prompting me too! 

How is everyone else? I'm still suffering with SPD, I've been signed off work for a few weeks to try and get the pain under control and I'm now walking with crutches! Yuck. I had a consultant appointment yesterday and it looks like she wants to induce me around 38 weeks, maybe slightly earlier if the pain gets much worse. I'm barely sleeping at night, maybe getting 3-4 hours before the pain gets too much and I have to get up and the lack of sleep plus pain is bringing back my sickness too! Not having such a fun time right now :haha: But aside from that baby is doing well and they are completly happy with him! :happydance:


----------



## lauren10

Oh Collie that sounds dreadful!!! I hope you can get some relief. 

I still wore some of my smaller maternity stuff after the birth. I probably lost about 20lbs in the first week, but the last 10+ took a while longer, and my regular clothes didn't all fit. 

I didn't buy any nursing tops...most days (because it was also in the summer) I'd wear those tank tops with the built in bra...that were just easy to pull down, and I didn't feel like a frump every day! Those worked well for me. I think it was about 4-6 months before I felt really good in my regular pants...so until then it was a lot of yoga pants and my smaller maternity stuff that I wore earlier in the pregnancy.


----------



## Ladyfog

Collie - the SPD sounds awful - makes me feel very lucky to be pain free so far! I had a friend who had SPD from about 20 weeks and she was on crutches at times, but once her DD was born it went away really quickly. Hopefully you'll be able to get the pain under control and get a bit more sleep :hugs:

I'm just getting a bit of insomnia - was away from 3am to 6am last night which was pretty annoying, but I reckon I'm getting of pretty lightly so far.

Thanks for the advice - I think I'm just going to get a few comfy, stretchy cheap bits for the first few weeks and then go shopping (online if I haven't worked out how to leave the house yet!!) once the first chunk of weight has come off if I need to. I think there's a danger I could spend too much on clothes that just won't fit a couple of weeks down the line otherwise. Going to look for some yoga pants/wide leg trousers and will probably get some nursing tops to keep me going - H&M do some cheap decent looking ones. Sadly my books are too big for the built in bra vests (I've gone from a DD to GG already to heaven knows what size they'll be when I'm feeding!!) so need to get some proper bras too.


----------



## confusedprego

Collie - I just looked up SPD and I guess I have a mild form of that as my pelvic bone hurts a lot when I stand up and when I roll over in bed at night. It says that it's a good idea to rest and sit when you can with it but I find I feel so much better after getting up and walking around. Last night we watched a movie in bed and I had a hard time sleeping because it was bothering me so much but felt much better when I got up with the dogs this morning. I hope you start to feel better soon!! 

BreakingDawn - I hope you have a lovely baby shower today!! 

I had read that our little one's will usually peak with their movements between 24 and 28 weeks but the last few days have been nuts for my little guy! I just love it! Maybe it's because he's just getting so much bigger that I feel every little movement. I think I'm really going to miss that feeling once he's born but I'm sure I'll get over it quickly!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and with the clothes thing - I've never had a baby before but I assume since it will be summer that I'll wear a lot of dresses and probably sweatpants at night. I'm in a wedding 3 months after my due date so I have to get into a bridesmaids dress pretty quickly so hopefully I'll shrink pretty quickly! eek!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you! Just 4 more hours until the shower. :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, my baby shower was amazing. The turn out was so much bigger than I had anticipated and it seemed like it took forever to open up all the gifts. Some people even brought a gift for our 3 y/o so she wouldn't feel left out! My husband served margaritas (with and without alcohol to celebrate Cinco de Mayo) and he was just an amazing host in general. I had to share a photo of a touching gift we received. It was such a nice day!
 



Attached Files:







alice.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lauren10

Glad you had a great day bd! That's adorable!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you! It was such a memorable day!


----------



## confusedprego

Aw so glad you had a great baby shower!! such a cute gift too!! :)


----------



## breakingdawn

It was so nice to get a personalized item because it seals the fact we have definitely chosen her first name! Our course the middle name is still up in the air!


----------



## lauren10

how about some bump pics this week??!! let's see 'em


----------



## confusedprego

Lauren - you've probably already seen this pic on my facebook but for everyone else - there's my big belly!! He's doing well in there - just had my last appointment with my high risk doctor monitoring my cervix - so happy it's been holding together as it should! I also posted the profile pic they gave me of him this morning. He was 3lbs 3ounces! Measuring about a week ahead - so maybe we'll get to meet him a little early :) just hopefully not too early! 

How's everyone else doing?? I'm still having the pelvic pain - doc said it's because the baby has moved so he's head down and it's putting pressure on my pelvis and there's really not much I can do, so ohwell! Just glad he's doing well!

Hope everyone is doing great!
 



Attached Files:







28wks5days.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4









28wks6days.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## breakingdawn

Oh I feel too much like Shamu for a belly shot now! :(


----------



## confusedprego

Aw BD, I'm sure you look fantastic!!


----------



## breakingdawn

I definitely do not feel fantastic! :( People can use me as a flotation device in the pool!!!


----------



## lauren10

No honey, you're pregnant and beautiful!!!!
I'll take a new one tomorrow as its 8:54 pm and I'm laying in bed. Haha

Linds you look awesome! So glad everything is great!!!


----------



## lauren10

Here's my bumpage this week. who else has one!!??
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ladyfog

Lauren - you're tiny with a lovely bump :flower:

Here's me - looking massive at 32+1...



We had our first NTC class last night - I was feeling a bit sceptical beforehand as had heard both good and bad stories from other people, but actually had a good time. The other people there were really nice and we had a good laugh as well as learning some interesting things. DH wasn't so keen, but he hates anything involving group activities - he's coming whether he likes it or not anyway!


----------



## lauren10

Thanks Lady! 

ha, you do NOT look massive!!! far from it!!!! you look awesome.

What's NTC class?


----------



## Ladyfog

Thanks Lauren - have moments when I feel like a whale!

Just realised it's NCT :dohh: - I think it stands for National Childcare Trust. Anyway they're antenatal classes. We get to learn all about labour and later stages of pregnancy as well as the basics of how to look after baby when she arrives, like breastfeeding etc. They're quite an institution in the UK and I don't think our hospital does much to get you ready so I decided to sign up - we need all the help we can get!!


----------



## Miss_C

OMG you are all so flippin' tiny, here is me at 30weeks!!!


https://i46.tinypic.com/nnqyy9.jpg


----------



## confusedprego

Aw miss c your pic is so cute! love it! Everyone is looking great! I can't believe we're all getting so close to having our babies! I'm excited to hit 30 weeks next week for some reason...I don't know why it just seems like a milestone to me haha.


----------



## lauren10

Miss C I can't see your picture!! wah!!

Lady we had a class like that too and I went before I had DD and I did find it helpful! I had to go alone bc my husband was in Afghanistan, so I felt kind of like an oddball there with all couples. lol. 

So, my husband is giving me a hard time about the baby name. He likes it, but is associating it with 2 of his friends named Ryan (boys) that he grew up with. I keep telling him that that will go away once he meets her...but I'm worried he's going to throw a wrench in my name plans!!! He apparently is incapable of coming up with anything better on his own, he just likes to see me racking my brain, coming up with other ideas...then he tells me he doesn't like it. The only name he likes is Sarah, and I'm not into it. 

Suggestions? just ignore him and by default (because we don't have another name) it will be Ryan? I shouldn't have to work hard to come up with another name.....right??!!


----------



## confusedprego

Lauren my DH has kind of been the same...he came up with one name that he obsessed over and I really didn't like (tripp) but thankfully he fame around to one of my names (oakley) so I think we are pretty set on that. But, he should have to think too! I made DH sit with me while I went through the lists lol


----------



## breakingdawn

We are having huge issues with the middle name ourselves! DH loves "Winter" and while I like it I really wanted a name with a sea/ocean meaning like Pearl, Coral, etc. We have 56ish more days to decide!

Had a week 31 doctor visit today... all looks well. Only gained 2 pounds since last visit and her HB was 140! Well, here is my bump!

Sorry for the dirty bathroom mirror, ugh.. another chore I need to do! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lauren10

you look awesome BD! love it! glad the appt went great today!

My husband actually told me he "HATED" the name Josephine. I was like oh well, that's her middle name no matter what! he can't pick middle names!


----------



## breakingdawn

I like Josephine! Thankfully DH and I agreed on the first name, that was the hardest part. I am willing to compromise some of the middle name. If we cannot agree on my beachy/sea theme name then I might just go with Winter. It does sound pretty altogether.


----------



## confusedprego

BD you look awesome!! 

I've already gained almost 30lbs! The doctor hasn't said anything, so I'm assuming it's ok..I used to exercise a lot before and I still did with my first pregnancy but then when we had the miscarriage it made me question whether it was ok to exercise while pregnant and now all I've done is some yoga here and there. Hope I'll be able to fall back into a routine when our little man gets here!


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh girls you all have amazing bumps - I love them all :happydance: 

Here is mine from last week :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jox

Hi ladies, hope your all well. we are getting so close now!!

heres my 29+1 week bump!!



Jb is still growing at the moment, albeit on the small side tho :-( they gave me steriods at 25 weeks incase he needs to come out quickly. Still having growth scans fortnightly. Im fully expecting him to be delivered after my scan at 33+2 (7th June) but we will see.

Anyway, lots of love x


----------



## heavyheart

Oh loving all your bumps ladies :hugs: cant believe we'r all getting so close :happydance:

Here is my 30wk bump below. I got my section date today 12/7/12:happydance: nice to have a date i know i wont past.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0140.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## collie_crazy

Everyones bumps look much bigger than mine! I think my baby is hiding in my ass :haha:

Jo I hope little one keeps on growing and stays in as long as possible. Good luck for the next scan though - time is passing so quickly! I was talking to my manager at work yesterday and she said her LO was born at 33+1 and after 1 night in the NICU he was perfectly fine and well :thumbup:

Nic yay on the section date - it must be nice knowing that there is a definite end date :thumbup: My due date is the 12/7/12 and everyone laughs when I tell them :shrug: apparently its some 'orange order' celebration day where there are walks / marches and celebrations - I dont know and I dont really care anyway I'll just pretend they are celebrating for my baby :haha:

Well I returned to work yesterday after being off for 2 weeks because of my SPD pain - I lasted 90 minutes and felt like my I wanted to break down and cry because of the pain. I have another 4 weeks before my holidays start and then my mat leave at 38 weeks but I am going in today to ask if my holidays can be brought forward and start my mat leave earlier at 36 weeks so I would only have another 4 shifts to work before going off for the year! I'm hoping they can do it for me as I dont want to lose my holidays and I've been told I have to take them prior to mat leave and cant carry them over. At the moment the plan is to induce me at 38 weeks anyway so my mat leave would only be starting 2 weeks before this so not too bad really :shrug:


----------



## breakingdawn

heavyheart said:


> Oh loving all your bumps ladies :hugs: cant believe we'r all getting so close :happydance:
> 
> Here is my 30wk bump below. I got my section date today 12/7/12:happydance: nice to have a date i know i wont past.

My c section date is a little before yours! July 5th :) My actual due date is the 12th though!!


----------



## lauren10

awesome bumps ladies!!!

Collie I don't think your bump is too small...you look perfect! So sorry about the spd pain...so terrible. I have times where I can barely walk - usually at the end of the day, so I can understand how bad it would be if it was like that all the time!! :(

Jox I hope your lo stays in nice and long for you!! I have a friend that had twins at 28 weeks and they're both perfect as pie 7 year olds...so I'm sure your baby is doing great in there. 

Just came from the doc and he thinks the baby's head is down! and also, I've gained 5 pounds since last visit 2 weeks ago. eek! oh well. Looks like I won't meet my 25 pound target...now aiming for 30! lol I haven't done ANYTHING for exercise (except chase after my daughter)...so I can only blame myself :) 

Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!!

sorry you're in so much pain collie!! I have some SPD pain too but it seems to be alleviating for some reason - not that I'm complaining! I hope that it doesn't mean the little one has switched back to not being head down as that seemed to coincide pretty well with my pain. 

Lauren - I've already gained 30lbs lol :blush: so I'm in for a lot of workouts once this little one comes out! I'm so hungry all the time I have no idea how I could not gain weight as much as I have. I've been doing prenatal yoga and I got some other workout videos that are still in their plastic - oops! Maybe I'll start on that today lol The doctor hasn't said anything to me about gaining too much weight but I assume that's because I was pretty small to begin with.


----------



## breakingdawn

I've gained a decent amount... but thankfully my last visit I only gained 2lbs. This next visit will be a different story since I brought home a HUGE jug of cheese balls. :haha:

32 weeks tomorrow! Tomorrow will be 50 days until the big day. Nervous! I went to see my friend's new baby in the hospital last night, it is the exact same hospital I will be delivering in so it definitely heightened my anxiety! I think I am mostly anxious about how my daughter will feel not being an only child anymore (she gets jealous really easily) AND... breast feeding. I did not breast feed with her and I REALLY want to try this time! I do not have a huge support system for breast feeding unfortunately. My mom is old fashioned and thinks formula is better because breast feeding is "so hard" and you "never know how much milk they are getting"... :dohh:

I'll have a doctor appointment next week on the day I turn 33 weeks.. I forget when I start going weekly? I wonder if I will even go weekly since I am having my c-section in week 39? I assume I willl. :shrug:


----------



## lauren10

Yay 32 weeks!! 

How old is your DD breakingdawn? Mine will be 2 in aug and I'm so curious how she'll be with the baby. I'm suspecting jealousy too!

Breastfeeding was tough for me, so I ended up pumping and that worked great for us! There's a lot of options and you can do anything you put your mind to!


----------



## collie_crazy

I havent had my weight checked since my booking in appointment and I dont have working scales in the house so I havent had the chance to check myself - so I've no idea how much I've put on but now I'm curious! I might pick up a new set of scales when I'm out next :haha: and probably regret doing so the minute I step on them :haha:

Well I got my holidays sorted at work - and tomorrow is my last day, I'll then have 4 weeks holiday to take me up to 36 weeks then my mat leave starts. There is still plans to induce me at 38 - so I may not even by a July mummy but a June one instead! 

BD I also really want to breastfeed but I'm quite nervous about it as well! I'm worried I wont be able to do it and will feel like I've failed :cry: I was going to buy a pump but I dont know if I should get one now or wait till LO is here and see what happens... hmm.


----------



## breakingdawn

Lauren, our daughter will be 4 in August so she is very much aware of what is going on. She will frequently ask when we are going to the doctor to get her sissy out. :)

Collie, I have several friends who breast feed and I all get the same response.. the first 2-3 weeks is hard but once you get through that it is so easy and rewarding. I am hanging on to that to get me through. I am not going to buy a bump until I know for sure I am going to keep up with it though. If I make it past week 3 I'll buy one. 

So, I have a new problem.. I found a weird bump under my c-section scar. :( You can see it from the outside too.. looks almost agitated? I am a little worried... trying to hold out until Thursday when my next appointment is. It does not look any worse than yesterday though so as long as it continues to look the same I won't call to go in earlier. Trying not to panic like I usually do when I find stuff wrong!


----------



## lauren10

BD I wonder if it's just irritated and stretching so building new tissue around it. definitely get it checked out! Does it hurt? Can you push it back in?


----------



## breakingdawn

It doesn't seem to hurt but I am scared to touch it too much because it makes me panic. It is not HUGE... but definitely there. It looked irritated (the skin) last night. :( BUT... and some TMI coming... I know one thing my doctor will lecture me on without a doubt... I do shave a bit in that area down there, even though I can't see what I am doing. So, he is going to get mad at me about it probably and say NO more shaving around my c-section scar, which I don't plan to now.


----------



## lauren10

Ha, I definitely still shave completely blind!!! it's probably a hack job, but I just can't let it go. I should put a mirror in the shower actually...might be safer. 

I'm sure whatever it is has nothing at all to do with the baby! has it gotten any bigger or more irritated?


----------



## Ladyfog

I've heard the same thing about breastfeeding - the first 2-3 weeks are tough but if you can stick it out, it's the easiest thing in the world. I've also been told that even if you're doing it right, it will hurt to start with, at the beginning of each feed as your milk starts to flow. I'm hoping that I can stick it out if I'm prepared for the pain, as I'll know that there's light at the end of the tunnel.

Collie - I've still got 4 weeks until my maternity leave starts and I must admit, I'm starting to get a bit tired now. My brain just isn't what it used to be!! Enjoy having a rest before your LO arrives :flower:

BD - I'm sure the lump is nothing to worry about - maybe just a ingrown hair with an infection? I'm still shaving 'down there' - it look me ages to get over the shaving rash and I don't want to ruin all that good work!! 

Last few days I've had puffy feet and have developed cankles - ugh! I've got a MW appt on Thursday so I'll mention it to her then, but pretty sure it's just par for the course. It's a bit painful though so I'm annoyed that I've potentially got to put up with another 6-8 weeks of this!


----------



## breakingdawn

I temporarily stopped shaving to lessen the wrath I'm going to get from my doctor about it! Lol


----------



## lauren10

I got cellulitis twice from shaving...and my doctor once told me "no more shaving or waxing!" um....seriously??? Just let it grow in 80's style? don't think so lady! I'm Italian too iykwim!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, 33 weeks today and 2 hours until I get my lecture for shaving probably! LOL! About to leave for my doctor appointment and hopefully see what is going on with my c-section scar. Wish me luck it is nothing too awful ladies!


----------



## confusedprego

Good luck! I'm sure it will be fine but let us know :) 

31 weeks today and I feel so huge...I don't see how I could get much bigger lol little man shoves his foot up in my ribs a lot in the middle of the day now...nice to feel him but its starting to hurt lol


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, my doctor appointment went good! I didn't get the shaving lecture.. whew... so I might be shaving blindly next time, just not so much around my scar. Hehehe. The bump/knot decided to almost disappear the day I go to the doctor, he couldn't really find much but he said, "Well you did have surgery there so scar tissue is not unheard of." He also said the only way to know what is going on is when they do the c-section again, if it's anything of concern. He said otherwise to not worry right now, it did not appear to be anything substantial. Whew! Everything else looked good.. my blood pressure was fine.. her heart rate was in the 140's! Next appointment is in 2 weeks right before week 35 and they will do the strep B test thing.

42 more days until the c-section! AHHH!


----------



## lauren10

I feel like that too Lins! I don't feel like I look bigger than with DD from the outside, but I feel way more like I'm bursting from the inside!!! I feel stretched to the max! 

BD that's great news!! figures, that always happens when you go to the doctor, the symptoms mysteriously disappear! hah


----------



## collie_crazy

Hi girls hope you're all well! :hugs: 

We have a bit of a heatwave going on here in the UK and I'm melting in the heat!! As though it wasnt bad enough not sleeping at night because of my stupid SPD I now cant sleep because its too warm LOL! 

We have been trying for a few weeks now to get a 3D scan done but everytime we went to the place my anterior placenta was in the way so werent able to get any pics :nope: But we went on Thursday night and the placenta / baby had moved and we got some lovely pics :happydance: The placenta is still a little in the way but this is my fav :cloud9: His nose is squished lol but I think he has the cutest lil chin :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BABY_8.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## breakingdawn

Doing good here! 39 days to go until the big day. Getting a little nervous now!!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh my goodness Collie!! How adorable!! I have an anterior placenta too and it makes it really difficult to get good pictures! My SIL is my U/S tech so Id on't know if I shared this one with you guys yet or not but I've attached a photo of our little man a couple weeks ago right after my glucose test - he was on a sugar crash!! I have my 32 week scan on Wednesday and should hopefully get some more 3D pics then. Then that'll probably be it until we get to meet him unless my SIL wants to sneak me back one more time 

Lauren - I know!! I feel like I'm going to pop haha I attached a belly picture too for you ladies :) That belly picture is from today - don't mind the slightly unfashionable preggo shorts - it's HOT here today!! 

Hope everyone is doing great!!
 



Attached Files:







27wks3daysa.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 7









31wks3days.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ladyfog

Amazing 3D pics! It's so crazy to think we have these little people all curled up and happy in our tummies! 

DB, glad that the Dr wasn't too worried about the lump, and typical that it decided to disappear just before you're appt!

My MW Appt went fine on Thurs and blood pressure was great so I'm less worried about my puffy feet now. My Mum and Dad popped in over the weekend and bought some of mine and my sisters old baby clothes that I'd looked through a couple of weeks ago, all washed and like new again - thought you may like to see a pic of the Olympics themed dungarees that my sister wore in 1982! Looking forward to dressing my little lady in them 30 years later!


----------



## collie_crazy

Aww how cute is he!! I love that scan pic confused :happydance:

Lady I love the idea of dressing baby in your old baby clothes!! 30 years wow too cute!


----------



## heavyheart

oh gorgeous pic collie :thumbup: 

Hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs: ive been so busy and of course enjoying the sun. I just wish i didnt feel the heat that comes with it!!!:haha: spd and hot nights do not make a good nights sleep!! feeling like iam going to pop lol xxx


----------



## breakingdawn

Ugh.. I have been up since 1am extremely sick. I don't know if it's a stomach bug or food poisoning and if I should be concerned. I called my doctor though.. waiting on a call back. 
:( I have been able to keep fluids down for about the past 3 hours though so I hope that means it is nothing serious. Early this morning was horrible though.


----------



## confusedprego

aw BD hope you feel better soon hun!! I got really sick the other night! I was vomiting and had horrible stomach pains! It went away by the next morning so I'm assuming it was just a stomach bug but it really scared my DH!! I was kind of scared but figured if it didn't go away by morning then I would start to get worried lol How are you feeling now???


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, last night I actually slept through the entire night without even getting up to go to the bathroom. I guess I was exhausted from the night before. I feel better but still have a certain TMI bathroom issue, no vomiting though and I have been keeping food and liquids down so that is good I guess. I did not feel her move at all this morning.. I kept shaking her, poking her, then I freaked out and did it a lot. I finally felt some small nudges. I hope everything is okay. Ugh.. worry!


----------



## lauren10

those are amazing 3D pics!!! mine never came out that clear with my DD so I didn't bother this time around :( 

Lady that's a pretty stylin' olympics jumper!!! ha, so cute! my mom did the same with some of my baby clothes. I'll have to take a picture of the itty bitty thing she just brought be last weekend that I wore the summer I was born. Love it! I have some old pictures with me in some of the stuff too.


----------



## Ladyfog

BD, hope everything's getting back to normal and all tummy issues are getting better, - whatever end they're affecting! I'm sure everything is fine with baby, but I'd be worried too, it's hard not to. Our bodies are brilliant at protecting them, even when we're throwing up etc.

Lauren - I'd love to see what you got - pics please! Most of my old bits have washed up like new, they've just been up in the loft tucked away for 30 years! I literally have about 20 little cardigans that my Nana knitted. Kind of want it to be a cool summer so I can put my little lady in then!


----------



## lauren10

How are the July mommas doing? I'm feeling huge all over but otherwise good! :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Well, I had a trip to labor and delivery the other day. Unpleasant! I was hooked up to a monitor at my doctor's office, was having contractions every 4-5 minutes. They were not really painful just uncomfortable. So, they sent me to L&D where I had 2 shots to try and stop them along with IV fluids and other unpleasant things done. They finally sent me home. They have slowed down some but still here... not sure if I will make it to my week 39 date or not now!


----------



## Miss_C

I have been MIA for a few weeks cos 1) My 3 year ild had surgery for tonsils and adenoids removal and recovery has been rough, then I got sick with a nasty head cold and chesty cough ending up with a sinus infection and bloody mucus coming out of my nose - so painful - but it cleared up for a few days and I then ended up in hospital with vertigo - sheesh rough last month or so!!!

Ziggy is doing OK so far, have another scan on Friday at 34 weeks to check growth and position etc etc, pretty sure he has dropped down quite a lot judging by the pain in my pubic area, stabbing pains in my wanny are NOT pleasant. I have a gut feeling that this baby will come early - dunno why but just feel it. Nursery is painted and I will pick up the layby this weekend with all the bedding curtains etc etc and will pack the bags next week just to be sure. Appointment with OB on Wednesday next week too following the scan and I know she is gonna push me on a decision for a section but at this stage still hoping for VBAC although my blood levels have crept up a little in the last week or so but I haven't been very strict either so gonna be very careful this week with foods and get some proper readings before then.

Anywhoo that's my update and I'll go have a read of what you have all been up to now!!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! 

Sorry you had a scare BD! How are you feeling now? 

My mil is convinced I'm going to deliver early but I'm not sure...I think he'll join is early but nothing significant. I've been having a lot of pubic pain that has recently switched to back pain. Hoping today will be better. I have a feeling I will be ready for this little guy to be out in the next few weeks lol. My belly is huge and all out front - probably why I have the back pain. 

Little man keeps getting hiccups! So cute! I get some mild cramping every once in a while...is that braxton hicks? Or just cramps? 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## breakingdawn

I'm still having contractions but not as frequent but sometimes I do have weird period like cramps/pain... so that is a little worrisome. I am not dilated or anything yet, since the last check. So, I don't know. All I know is my hospital bag and cell phone charger will be IN my car for my next doctor visit in case I stay!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls!! 35 weeks, woo hoo! 

the bh's definitely can get stronger near the end. I've had a few painful ones too. I also think I'll go early, but don't know if that's just wishful thinking!! of course I only mean like a week early...don't want to be too early! 

my pelvis started feeling lots better, and I wonder if it has anything to do with me not taking the omega-6 anymore? supposedly is softens your ligaments and cervix...eek!! but no harm done I guess...my cervix was still firm and closed as of last week. 

Getting close to meeting our babies now girls!! so exciting :)


----------



## Ladyfog

Hi ladies,

BD - glad things have settled down again for you and maybe the crams are just BH now? I've been getting lots of tightening and a bit of light cramping but nothing too painful yet.

Hi everyone else - we're on the home stretch now! :happydance:

Had my 36week MW appt today and I'm 3 fifths engaged so things are starting to happen! I thought baby had moved down as I was needing to wee more often and I'm feeling more pressure down low, but I wasn't expecting it to be that far along! I know it doesn't mean she'll arrive early or even on time, but it gives me hope that I won't be hanging around until 42 weeks!


----------



## breakingdawn

Today I went to the bathroom and noticed a weird pink color when I wiped. It was mixed with some clear stuff. So, of course I frantically started wiping to see if it would get darker and I noticed it on maybe 4 or 5 wipes? I went to the bathroom not long ago and did not notice anything except maybe a small spot of light pink. I am still having the BH contractions off and on and every now and then some light cramps/back pain. I called my nurse and they don't want to bring me in unless it gets worse/turns bright red.. or I am not feeling movement. I didn't feel much this morning so I drank a soda, laid down, and got about 4-5 movements I think. Trying not to be concerned!!!


----------



## Ladyfog

That sounds like 'show' BD - it could mean that your body is getting ready to go into labour. It doesn't mean you're in labour though - you can get a 'show' a couple of weeks before labour actually starts.


----------



## breakingdawn

Is it the same thing as your mucus plug??


----------



## Ladyfog

Yes, I think so - I don't think it always comes out all in one go though. It also shows that your cervix is softening.


----------



## breakingdawn

Ugh, just saw more of it after my shower! Just one wipe and it was a little more brownish... kind of unpleasant really!


----------



## lauren10

I've also heard that women can lose the mucus plug but it will grow back if the baby's not ready yet. Just keep a close eye on things and go in if you feel uneasy about any of it! better safe!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Still crampy + contractions + icky mucus plug issues. Hurry up Wednesday for my doctor appointment!!! My doctor is out of town until Monday too.... ugh.


----------



## lauren10

bd don't wait if things escalate!!


----------



## confusedprego

Yea there are other doctors you can see if you're worried! Keep us updated!


----------



## breakingdawn

I reeeeeeeeeeeeally don't want any other doctor doing my c section at this practice. Like reeeeeeally.


----------



## Miss_C

eeeeeeeeeeeeek 26 days until we meet Ziggy - my gestational diabetes has ramped up and I am now on insulin. Bubs at 34 weeks had full term sized head and belly so we are no on strict controls until 38 weeks and planned c section. May be possible for an induction and VBAC attempt IF the cervix is showing any signs of ripening and open enough to put in a catheter but not hanging too much hope on that. So at this stage provisionally booed for July 5th!!!


----------



## lauren10

BD how is everything today? has the spotting and cramping stopped? 

Miss C sorry about the diabetes :( are you feeling ok?


----------



## breakingdawn

More cramps today... still losing mucus plug stuff but not as bad lately unless I move or walk around a lot. Doctor appointment on Wednesday, my goal is to make it until that time! I am feeling movement still so that's good!


----------



## lauren10

hang in there BD!! 

I have the start of my weekly OB appointments starting Weds! it's really coming to the end!


----------



## Miss_C

whinge ahead - I feel like crap today - worst nights sleep ever, hips so painful so tossed and turned and turning hurt cos all my tummy muscles pulled, have a touch of vertigo back again AND I have dialed up from 4-12 on the insulin over last few days and still not getting within range readings - grrrrrrrrrrr d NOT want to make this baby any bigger! At 34 weeks scan we had a full term head and belly hence why we are going at 38 weeks.

AND I have just called to confirm numbers for my baby shower high tea and they have double booked and bumped me from private room to main dining area so now frantically looking for an alternative venue for Sunday.

eff me dead is ANYTHING with this baby gonna be straight forward? Seriously!!

BD hang in there darlin' hope all is well today, losing the plug and pre labour contractions etc can last for a couple of weeks as far as I know, it only if the waters break you need to be IN LABOR in the next 48 hours.


----------



## Ladyfog

Miss C :hugs: - hope you find somewhere else for your baby shower. Life is so much harder when your tired and when you're worried about your baby too.

Could you have the baby any earlier? You're 'full term' from 37 weeks so would they consider birth a week earlier or is that out of the question? I hope it all works out and you get your insulin levels under control.

BD - hang in there! Like Miss C said, the mucus plug can be lost a good could of weeks before labour starts so it doesn't mean that anything is wrong, and feeling movement is great as it means baby is non the wiser. If you're waters break or contractions become regular and strong then you'll need to call your midwife. Good luck at your appt tomorrow.

AFM, pretty boring really. Just the normal aches and pains but not doing too badly really which I'm grateful for. Although it would be good to see some sunshine, I'm quite enjoying having ankles at the moment as they disappeared during the last heatwave and that was grim!


----------



## lauren10

BD what's the news? did you have your appointment yesterday?


----------



## breakingdawn

Yesterday was stupid, lol. I got hooked up to the monitor, was contracting every 2-3 minutes SO they sent me down to L&D YET AGAIN..... for IV fluids and medicine to stop the contractions (which again barely worked). Joy. I got sent home... still having contractions but not as bad right now. Also, I just got a personal call from my doctor...  He wanted to see how I was doing and then told me if I am still constantly contracting once I am in week 37 to be prepared to go in for a c-section right then at my appointment. But, he did say he would be the one to do it so that is a relief! No on call doctor as long as it's during the day. So, she may be here sooner than expected.


----------



## lauren10

so did they check you for effacement and dilation?? that's kind of crazy they're just letting this go, isn't it? doesn't really make sense to me!


----------



## breakingdawn

No cervical change at all which was really surprising due to the issue I had all last week/weekend. I guess since the baby is doing fine and I am just suffering physically they want to hold out until full term. It sucks but it is what it is I guess. Crappy thing is, my doctor appointment next week I will still be in week 36 so if I am contracting still, nothing will be done. Have to wait for the week 37 visit. :(


----------



## lauren10

Oh well that's good you're not dilating and effacing yet. That really sucks though, I'm sorry!


----------



## breakingdawn

I started having BAD, I mean really bad cramps around 2am this morning. I couldn't tell if they were contractions or not. They would go away as soon as I'd get up and walk around a bit but my stomach felt really hard. I almost called the on call doctor but I am SO jaded now by getting sent to L&D for the shots that don't work I just didn't call. I was like, well.. I guess I might have the baby in bed tonight or something. It slowed down enough for me to sleep but now that I am awake I am feeling them again. I really don't think it is active labor and I know they won't do anything before 37 weeks so I am not sure what to do.


----------



## lauren10

That really sucks. Are you well hydrated? Did you take some tylenol for the pain?


----------



## Miss_C

BD braxtons can be more painful than normal contractions in a lot of women, have you tried having a warm bath or a shower and running water over your tummy when they are happening. I had some the other night that were literally taking my breath away but in 2-3 minutes of running warm water over my tummy in the shower all settled down.


----------



## confusedprego

How are you doing now BD? I've been having some cramping too but nothing serious. I'm on weekly appts now...almost there ladies!


----------



## sarah986

Hey there ladies, just saw on another traed BD had her baby, and all is well :happydance: so happy for her. Congrats BD. Wont be long now for the rest of us :)


----------



## lauren10

ohhhh exciting!! so glad everything is ok with them. Congrats BD!!!

I lost some of my plug over the weekend, but it wasn't blood streaked, so I guess it's not necessarily a sign of anything coming soon. :shrug:

how is everyone else this morning?


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies. Yesterday around 5pm my water broke while I was sitting at home! We rushed to the hospital and I had my baby girl at 8:38pm via c section. She weighs 6lbs and 5oz. Her name is Alice Winter. I'll post a picture once I get home and to a computer. Might not be until Thursday or Friday though. If anyone wants to see her sooner find me on facebook. Facebook.com/kytti


----------



## lauren10

that's awesome BD!! She's a good size for only 36 weeks, perfect! Glad everything is going well 

hugs!


----------



## heavyheart

:wohoo: aw BD congratulations!!!! hope baby alice is well, what a good weight!!! wishing you a speedy recovery :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Ladyfog

Congratulations BD - so glad all went well for you :hugs: 

I wonder who will be next????


----------



## confusedprego

Yay! Congrats BD! So happy for you! 

Lauren - have you had any contractions or anything? 

My feet have started swelling as of this weekend...I've been thankful they've held off this long!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks ladies! She really is a sweet little girl. :)


----------



## Miss_C

OMG welcome to the world Alice - congrats BD and well done.

Next? Hmmmm given a choice I'd have Ziggy today!! I am so so so uncomfortable, Ziggy keeps kicking my fibroids and that seruiously is so painful, my hips will be up on first degree murder charges and I swear if there is any more pressure my pubic bone is gonna give way, can barely walk today, can't sit for long cos when I stand I almost pass out, cannot lay down cos my hips hurt so much and I feel so so so guilty for wishng this to be over cos we are exactly where we wanted to be and tried so hard to be and would not change it for the world - feel like an ungrateful bitch today! Sorry feel really sorry for myself today.

On a lighter note took some photos at the weekend, you can see how big I am!!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150507073848498.395371.640593497&type=1&l=d8e5ab2b10


----------



## Ladyfog

Sorry you're feeling rubbish Miss C but your photos are gorgeous :flower: Hopefully not long to go now - you're due about the same time as me.

Confused - my feet started to swell at about 34 weeks too, but they have settled down again a bit so FX's yours will too. I found keeping them up as much as possible really helped as well as sleeping on my left and drinking plenty of water. Swimming and keeping active (as long as they aren't too painful to walk on) also helps.


----------



## lauren10

aw Miss C I'm sorry :( Good news is we're almost there and everything will bounce back! 

I've had pretty strong BH's, and dilating pains, and the baby is low down!! last week I was only 1cm dilated, so I hope he's going to check again today!! Lost a bit of plug too, but I guess none of that says immediate labor. 

Who is next indeed!!!!!!???? :)


----------



## confusedprego

How exciting Lauren! I've been having some cramps and some weird.pains down there but I'm not sure if the baby is just beating me up or if anything is happening. He's still super high up so I think I've still got a while but I'm only 35 weeks tm. I feel so clueless about the random pains since this is my first! So curious what a real contraction feels like!


----------



## lauren10

for me, a real contraction felt like someone taking a cinderblock and pushing it down on my uterus. Made me feel like I had to poop. There was nooooo doubt it was the real deal! 

then there's the lightening bolt pains of your cervix dilating. 

all fun!! :) 

My ob didn't check my progress this week, he will next week so I hope things are moving along!!!!!


----------



## Miss_C

Had braxton hickes every 20 mins last night and a hot shower didn't ease them, this morning I feel like I am about to get the worst period, back ache, inner thighs hurt, wanny hurts and is throbbing and I am still getting major braxtons. My only worry is I keep getting really light headed. Have docs appointment tomorrow so hopefully we can shed some more light. My nipples have gone hyper sensitive again so definitely no nip stims for me although I want to try and start expressing from today!! Bubs is way way way lower as well my bump is well below my bra now, significantly different.

I am officially legal today at 36 weeks so they wouldn't stop me if I was!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies! I hope all of you are doing okay. We are home! And I wanted to share a few photos with you. We are very blessed. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 3









photo (6).jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 3









photo (4).jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5









photo.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4









photo (3).jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Miss_C

oh wow - just totally and utterly perfect - well done BD.

Can I ask a stupid question, what is that blue thing in her mouth is it some kind of dummy, why does she need it?


----------



## breakingdawn

Thank you! Yes, it's just a pacifier. She really seems to like it. Our daughter did too.


----------



## Ladyfog

Congrats BD - what a beauty!

Miss C - As this is my first I've never been in labour but it sounds like things could be happening for you! Keep us posted!

Someone in my NCT group went into labour yesterday - she's about a week and a half ahead of me and it's made it all seem so real! I'm getting excited now, but got a bit freaked out last night, writing lists of things I need to do before my little lady arrives, even though there isn't really anything to do!


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats BD!! she's so gorgeous!! makes my heart melt! :) 

I get the lightning bolt pains down there - they go in bursts and then are gone for a while which I can't decide if it's the little man beating me up or if something is happening. I used to get my cervix measured every two weeks and the last time I did it was 5cm - which they say is very long (average is 3.5cm) so maybe it's started doing something just because it is so long. I'm getting anxious for something to happen - can you tell?! haha 

I still have a lot of work left :( Last official day is planned for July 13th - 3 weeks from Friday - maybe the little man will decide to come early! Doc appt tomorrow checking for strept b?? or something?? 35 weeks today - I'm a little behind most of you it seems!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks girls! I can't wait to see your sweet babies!


----------



## lauren10

Oh BD she is so precious!! i love the pic with Abigail....Alice is smiling :) 

you're probably starting to dilate lins! fun stuff. And miss C it definitely sounds like progress, let us know how you make out at your appt! my contractions are getting stronger...some are painful, but usually only when my bladder is full. 

last day of work for me is a week from today! yay. I want to have the baby a little bit early, but also would like to get a little time off too...


----------



## Miss_C

not start of labour :-( I have an irritable uterus apparently after being kept at the hospital for 7 hours SEVEN HOURS!! - irritable alright that's for sure!!!!


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks Lauren! I am still not use to it when people call her a "Preemie"! She's a tiny little thing!


----------



## lauren10

Oh no miss c! So what does that mean?


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls, anything new going on? I'm done with work on Friday! Yay. Can't wait for my appt weds to see if baby's making headway. :)


----------



## Ladyfog

Nothing much going on here. 2nd week of mat leave and still keeping busy - I need to stop and rest soon, but I keep finding things to do! Been enjoying prenatal aqua aerobics now I'm off - the water really takes the weight off :thumbup:

Almost in my final week before my due date so both me and DH are hoping our little lady will turn up soon. Getting lots of BHs and was a bit achey yesterday but no 'show' or anything yet so think I've got a little while to go.


----------



## lauren10

Glad things are going well Lady! 
So at my appt today he told me she's breech. We're going in in the am to try to turn her and if it doesn't work, a c section on 4th of July!


----------



## Miss_C

DS #1 was breech at 38 weeks and turned somewhere between there and 39 and 3. Spinning babies website has some great tips, we did the ironing board!!


----------



## lauren10

you know if I had to do it again I would have waited to see if she turned on her own...but we did the ecv yesterday and it worked! hopefully she stays down like a good girl. I feel like my abdomen was beat up though! ouch.


----------



## breakingdawn

Hope you ladies are doing okay! I just wanted to share a picture of my little girl. :) She will be 2 weeks on Sunday! This is what she does when I talk to her while she is asleep.... (it's so cute)!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## heavyheart

Aw bd she is sooooooo gorgeous!!!! u must be on :cloud9:. I hope your well and recovering quickly :hugs:

I have 12days left to to till my section, it cant come quick enough iam soooo ready to meet my little man xxx


----------



## sarah986

Hey ladies how is everyone keeping? Bd she is so beautiful. Im waiting not very patiently, but not even getting any signs so fink il b waiting a wile yet. Its so near now i have to keep telling myself it is real!


----------



## lauren10

So beautiful bd! 

Hang in there Heavy and Sarah! Get lots of sleep while you're waiting :)

Afm, I feel like I'm dilating but we'll find out for sure tomorrow. And hoping she didnt flip head up again!


----------



## Ladyfog

It's my due date today! Can't believe how quickly the last few weeks have gone. No sign of my little lady yet though, but have my sweep booked for tomorrow so hopefully that will help to move things on. Going to do lots of bouncing on my exercise ball today and go to my aqua aerobics class later so hopefully that will move things on a bit!


----------



## sarah986

Lets hope u have ur little one soon ladyfog! This last bit of waiting seems to take forever. Iv never wanted to be in pain as much as i do now! hopefully she has stayed head down lauren, lets hope you are dilating. Im getting alot less movement today so hoping this one is preparing to move out


----------



## breakingdawn

Hope all you ladies waiting have your bundles soon! And those of you in the US keep those bumps safe today for July 4th!


----------



## lauren10

congrats ladyfog, not long now!! 

So lo is head down, engaged, 50% effaced and 2 cms dilated. He did a sweep today. Come on baby!


----------



## Ladyfog

Ooh - good luck Lauren! They do sweeps earlier in the US/Canada - we have to wait until after 40 weeks in the UK. I have mine today and wondering whether I'm dilated at all too.

Still no action here! - did aqua aerobics, mowed the lawn, ate chillies for lunch and bounced on my exercise ball for about 2 hours yesterday :dohh:. Was going to DTD with DH but after all that, I was too tired!


----------



## sarah986

oh gudluck lauren hope it works. gudluck with ur sweep too ladyfog hope it works. i have consultant on tue so hopefully she will do 1 for me if i havent gone by then. Iv been trying everythin 2. Dtd has been only thing i havent done so will be doing that 2 nite.


----------



## Ladyfog

I think I'm going to be a few more days yet - midwife couldn't really reach my cervix so looks like it's still high and closed - boo. I am a bit more engaged though.

Just going to try and relax and enjoy my last few days until this little lady finally decides to show up. She's far to happy in there at the moment!


----------



## breakingdawn

Ladies, I hope you are all doing well! Still following you girls even though my journey has ended.

This morning at 8am was suppose to be my c-section date, I would have had her at 39 weeks. Instead... I have a baby who will be 3 weeks old on Sunday! So hard to believe!! She woke up for a 4am feeding this morning which was the time we were going to get up to go to the hospital. (I had to be there at 5:30am, UGH!) Then she woke up around around 8 which was the c-section time. Was so nice to be laying with her in my nice comfy bed instead, almost healed! :)


----------



## confusedprego

How's everyone doing? Hope you ladies get your babies soon! You're all about 2 weeks ahead of me and I hope my little guy will be here in 2 weeks! I had a few days of contractions about once an hour and they seemed to have calmed down the past couple days so my hopes of things happening a little early are fading lol. I have a doc appt today so hopefully they'll take a peek and see if anything is going on up there. I have one more week of work...can't wait! I'm so excited! We spent all day yesterday prepping for our little guy...crib is all set, car seat, hospital bag, and our little bassinet like thing...plus all his laundry! 

Can't wait to see you guys' little ones! Should be any time now we et another baby on here! 

BD - so glad you're doing well! Your bubs is just adorable! :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks!! She's a sweet little girl! She seems to be very happy too. :) Cant wait to read all the birth stories soon!!


----------



## sarah986

Aw BD must have been amazin lyin in bed wit your little one knowing you have it all over and shes here safe and well.
I think iv had my 'clear out' (tmi) this morning so hopefully bubs aint 2 far away. Have been awake since 530, and feeling a little crampy, dont want to read into it 2 much tho incase i get my hopes up. My 1st was born on a friday so heres hoping :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Sarah! Good luck to you! :)


----------



## lauren10

Exciting Sarah, any update? I'm convinced it will happen this weekend for me. We will see! Keep getting bits of bloody show.


----------



## sarah986

Nope im still ere :( Last night i had so much pressure and cramps, but nothing happened. Really want to meet this little one. I finished work yesterday so im well ready. Today is my due date, i never made it to my due date with my little boy so convinced this is a girl now. What about you lauren any signs?


----------



## lauren10

A nice good clear out this morning, and lots of good contractions yesterday...but I'm starting to think she's in no hurry!! 

Any news for anyone else?! Lindsay sounds like you're all ready to go!!!

Collie must have had bubs by now, eh? Any word?


----------



## Ladyfog

I'm still waiting! 5 days overdue now and wondering when my little lady's going to make an appearance.


----------



## sarah986

Aw going over due is so frustrating isn it ladies. 
Lauren i hope this is it for you. I have consultant tomo so will get a sweep done then and hope 4 best. My brothers birthday is 11th so my bubs mite share birthdays with him. Really hoping this one is here by then. Feeling a little crampy but dont think anything will come of it. Any news from any1 else?


----------



## confusedprego

I hope all you ladies have your babies soon!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed I won't go overdue! Friday is my last day of work and I can't wait! I've had a good amount of cramping and only one real contraction. My doctor said they'll start checking me this week (on Thursday) and I'm so curious to find out if I'm progressing at all. Getting so anxious! 

Any new developments with you ladies??


----------



## lauren10

I find out weds!! I just hope the ecv stuck and she's still head down? 

Lady, does your doc induce you at a certain point? Mine wont let me go more than a week over if it comes to that.


----------



## Miss_C

just a quickie as I am not having best recovery but Ziggy is here!!

Eli Samuel was born at 3:27pm on Tuesday July 3rd weighing a very healthy 4kgs!!

admitted to hospital on Friday 29th June as bubs had turned transverse and then oblique and therefore an unstable lie and I was at risk of cord prolapse if I had gone into labour and they decided to c section on the Tuesday - all scary stuff but so worth it. 

will try and get a pic up later


----------



## sarah986

Aw congrats hun, so glad he is here safe and well. Im sure its a great relief!! Hope ur recovery gets easier.xx


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats Miss C!! So happy to hear he arrived safely and I hope you feel better soon!! :)

Lauren - my doctor is the same and the most I can go over is one week before they induce. Good luck at your appointment on Wednesday - maybe little Ryan will come today instead!!


----------



## lauren10

Miss C congratulations!! Send pics when you can....glad you're both doing well! 

Today would be a great day for her to come out! but I'm not feeling anything that indicates that :shrug: 
We have errands and appointments today...not that i want my water to break at the mortgage broker. haha.


----------



## Ladyfog

Congratulations Miss C! - hope you are recovering slowly but surely.

I'll be induced at 42 weeks so still another week and a day until I get to that stage. I have a MW appt on Thursday and they'll do another sweep and check baby is happy then. Last week she was absolutely fine though and I've still had plenty of movement so I'm pretty sure everything is still OK - the little lady's just taking her time :flower:

I don't think I'll be waiting much longer though as my BHs have been getting much more uncomfortable today with strong back ache that comes and goes so I think things may be starting to get going. I don't think I'm in labour yet and it could be a few days for all I know, but things have definitely stepped up a gear :thumbup:


----------



## sarah986

Goodluck lady i hope this is it for you. I had consultant yesterday, had a sweep and lost some plug. but nothing more. This week is just dragging for me. I wont be taken in until 17th at 9pm for induction if i dont go myself. i really dont want to be induced so heres hoping.
how is everyone else feeling? anymore babies?


----------



## Ladyfog

Went to bed with regular pains/contractions - they got really bad (having to pant through some of them) and about 10 mins apart, but eventually slowed down and stopped about 5am! We have all the hospital bags ready by the front door as I was sure that we'd need to head to the hospital in the early hours of this morning! I feel really battered and bruised (and knackered) now!

I read online that especially with first babies as your cervix shortens it can cause painful early labour type contractions so guess that's what it was :shrug:. I have my 2nd sweep tomorrow so if I make it that far, hopefully the midwife will be able to 'work her magic' this time.


----------



## confusedprego

Aw everyone seems to be going over! FX'd for you guys that it happens soon!! Lady - I'm surprised they'll let you go so long past your due date! They will only let me go one week before inducing. 

I was having a lot of cramping in the middle of the night last night but feel perfectly fine this morning. Doc appointment tomorrow - first check to see how things are going! I tried to check my cervix this morning and I couldn't find it so I don't think we're moving along too quickly over here!


----------



## Ladyfog

In the UK, the leave you until 42 weeks. If I'm honest, as long as baby's happy I'd rather wait a little longer than be induced so I can stay at home as long as possible!


----------



## collie_crazy

Sorry for disappearing ladies! Ive been a little busy :haha:

Rainbow Baby Finlay was born at 37+6 after 22 hours of labour on the 28th June 2012 :happydance::happydance::happydance: I cant believe he will be 2 weeks old tomorrow!

We are all doing well but geez is it tiring! So i've not had a chance to get back on here since.

Hope you are all well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Oh my goodness Collie he's so adorable! Congratulations! So happy for you! :)


----------



## heavyheart

aw collie he is soooooo gorgeous!!!!:happydance: well done you bet your so glad to have him here in your arms!!!

Well thats me off to have my baby boy today!!!:happydance::happydance: will update asap ladies xxx


----------



## sarah986

Congrats collie he is jus beautiful. Cant wait to hold my bundle, think it will still be a few days yet.
Goodluck Heavy hope all goes well for you.looking 4ward to an update.xx


----------



## Ladyfog

Congrats Collie and good luck heavyheart :flower:

Had another night of contractions last night that have settled down again at the moment. Pretty sure it won't be long now - had a show yesterday, and Midwife checked me today at my 41 week appt and I'm 2-3 cms dilated and she could feel baby's head so things are happening! :thumbup:

She had me a bit worried as I'm measuring small and she mentioned she was concerned the placenta may not be working, but movements are good and heartbeat is also absolutely fine so in the end we decided that it's not worth me going for a check unless things change. I just want to get her out now so I know she's OK!


----------



## confusedprego

Good luck Heavy Heart! Can't wait to see pictures!! :) 

Lady - that's scary! I hope things move along today for you so you don't have to worry any longer - I'm sure everything is fine!


----------



## Miss_C

Here's a couple of pics. 2nd one not quite so glamorous but I love the pic, it symbolises so much I think. Yes I look rough and worn out cos yes this journey has been a long and painful one and with many tears along the way but do I look chuffed or what!!

https://i49.tinypic.com/2u8wiz5.jpg https://i46.tinypic.com/jsnf6c.jpg


----------



## confusedprego

So happy for you! Brings tears to my eyes to see you holding your baby! Can't wait for that time to come for me too!


----------



## lauren10

Collie congrats again! Miss C awesome pics! What a cutie! 

Heavy good luck today!!

More show for me today, so hope it's soon! 

Lady, small measurements can mean the baby dropped way down. That's good!!


----------



## Ladyfog

Yeh, I think she's probably just moved down a notch - although the midwife thinks I'm as engaged as I was last week, she could feel her head when she did the sweep today and she couldn't even reach my cervix last time she tried so baby must be lower, right?

Back on the 'early labour' roller coaster again today - I've been having pretty painful contractions for the last three days and they keep stopping. I'm hoping today they just keep getting stronger and I actually make it to active labour!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Looks like I'll be welcoming our baby into the world late! Got checked today and have no dilation :( Doc said he'll probably join us a week late, unfortunately! But my SIL is my U/S tech and she finally got a face shot of him - super cute!!
 



Attached Files:







38wks.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ladyfog

So fed up! Very strong contractions every 8 mins or so all last night and got down to 3 mins apart this morning only for them to slow right down again before it was time to go to hospital. I'm so so tired and sore. Waiting to see if they start back up again tonight, but I'm dreading the pain starting again, only to stop. Really though I'd be meeting my baby today, but looks like I'm going to be waiting a while longer :shrug:


----------



## confusedprego

Aw I'm so sorry lady! I hope its soon for you!


----------



## lauren10

Anything Lady? I'm getting a taste of being overdue and dont like it!!!! And having good contractions and still losing plug. Let's get the show on the road!!!! Hope you all are well. Any news?


----------



## confusedprego

Lauren and Lady - hope you guy's time comes soon! Sounds like you're getting close! 

I'm still cramping a lot, but can't really reach my cervix so I'm thinking I'm in for an induction a week after my due date. Getting closer!


----------



## sarah986

Hey ladies i am now 8 days over and still nothing. Contractions start but dont last for long before they stop!! Hope we all get our babies soon.xx


----------



## lauren10

yeah that will happen to me too. I'll think, oh surely this is it, but it never is!! very soon for us! :)


----------



## sarah986

I hope that was it 4 u lauren, hope u have ur little bundle in your arms now.xx


----------



## lauren10

Mmmm nope, I don't!! I'm feeling labory today, but I've been fooled before!! Bio profile and OB in the morning so we'll see what's up!


----------



## Jox

Just wanted to say congrats to all of you whos babies have arrived but looks like most are keeping their Mummies waiting!!

My Rainbow, Logan, was born 4 days ago on Friday 13th at exactly 4pm weighing 7lb2.5oz. I was 38+3 weeks. Went in for induction on 12th, had passary put in, had contractions etc then had my waters broke at 1pm on 13th and he was here 3 hours later. Went home 24 hrs later. Now settling into our new life with a almost 2 year old and a newborn :cloud9: its amazing x


----------



## sarah986

Congrats jox, sounds like all went well for you. Aw lauren hope u get away soon.
I go in 3 hours for my induction, it has been a long 10days, hopefully wont b long until little 1 arrives. Will update when i can.

Goodluck to everyone else hope u all get ur rainbows soon.xx


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats Jox and hope everything went smoothly Sarah!!!


----------



## lauren10

Congrats Jox and Sarah I hope everything went well?!

I went for my bio profile then dr appt yesterday, and my fluid was borderline low, so he said, "what are your plans today?" we went right to the hospital! 

I got a half dose of the gel to start contractions, and that was all I needed...3.5 hours later she was born! Holy crap it was fast!!! Contractions got strong at 1:30, I got an epidural at 2:30, water broke about 3:30 and baby was here by 4:30! She's a little doll and doing great breastfeeding. I also have a DD almost 2, and she seems super excited! Met her baby sister last night. :)

Ryan Emily born at 4:27pm on Jul 17th- 7 lbs 14oz!


----------



## confusedprego

Yay congrats Lauren! I saw her picture on facebook and she's just adorable!! I hope you're feeling well! :)


----------



## sarah986

congrats Lauren
All went well for me 2, finally got my rainbow baby. Born yesterday at 4.30pm weighing 8lb 6ozs. We are home and she is feeding like a pro. Cudn be happier.xx


----------



## Miss_C

sarah986 said:


> congrats Lauren
> All went well for me 2, finally got my rainbow baby. Born yesterday at 4.30pm weighing 8lb 6ozs. We are home and she is feeding like a pro. Cudn be happier.xx

congrats!!

Name????????????????????


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats Sarah!! So great to hear!! 

Doc says I'm 75% effaced as of today so I'm excited to just have some progress even though no dilation yet! Scheduled for induction August 2nd in case he takes his time. Can't wait!


----------



## Ladyfog

Elsa Rose finally last wednesday after an 8 day labour! Was admitted to hospital on the Monday when I developed a bad urine infection that made the contractions even worse and the pain never disappear! Was meant to be induced first thing on Tuesday but ladies kept coming into delivery suite to pop out babies so I had to wait until about 6.30pm in the end! She wasn't very happy in the end and there was concern about oxygen levels and HB so ended up with a forceps delivery.

Can say I've sampled all the different pain relief options - tens machine was practically welded to me after being on 5 days or so, Pethidine knocked me out a treat on Monday night, gas and air is AMAZING and the epidural was just what I needed - I even think I did a bit of hypno-birthing for a new hours ;-)

Elsa is just amazing and looks just like her dad when she yawns or get a bit grumpy ;-) We're coping great for now and feeding is going really well so far too

.


----------



## confusedprego

So cute Lady!! congrats!! :)

I went to the hospital last night for regular contractions even though they weren't very intense and got sent home as I was only 1cm, 75% effaced and baby was at -3 station. The contractions were 3 minutes apart but I was told they need to be more intense and now today I'm having bloody show so maybe we're getting closer!! Just waiting for them to pick up speed! Hope I don't have to wait too long!


----------



## Ladyfog

Good luck Confused! You'll know when the contractions have stepped up a gear - you really can't think about much else or talk through them when they get going. Stay home as long as is practical and make yourself as comfy as you can - warm baths really really help when the contractions get stronger but it's not time for hospital yet :flower:.


----------



## collie_crazy

Congratulations on all the new rainbows ladies!!! :happydance: and good luck for those yet to come :hugs: I can't believe Finlay will be 4 weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## sarah986

We called her Kayla. Shes a week old 2day, i want time to slow down now, can see her getting big already. Treasuring every min as they grow up far 2 fast.

Hope this is it for you confused, hopefully your lil rainbow will be here soon.x


----------



## lauren10

congrats Jox, Sarah and Lady!!! (did I get everyone?) Lindsay what's the latest? We've had a busy few weeks!! obviously we were all due in July, but it;s fun to read all the news :) 

xxx


----------



## confusedprego

I'm still waiting!! Today is my due date and I woke up to just a couple strong contractions last night that got me really excited but they're hours apart, so DH and I DTD this morning and last night that both brought on a couple good contractions that have since calmed again :/ I have an appointment tomorrow morning so hopefully I'll be more dilated, they'll strip those membranes and we'll get this show on the road!! :) I had some bloody show after going to the hospital on Monday - I'm sure from the exam but that has gone away too for the most part. 

SO ready to meet him and seeing all your littles ones makes me even more anxious! So happy for you guys! :)


----------



## lauren10

Eat pineapple and drink peppermint tea, and go for lots of walks! It will be soon!!


----------



## lauren10

Lindsay's at the hospital!! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## confusedprego

Little oakley Daniel was born yesterday at 229pm and he weighs 7lbs 12ounces and 20.5inches long :) both him and I are doing really well! Labor was long but was much better after the epidural! We go home tomorrow, I'll post more details when we go home tomorrow :)


----------



## Ladyfog

Big congrats confused :thumbup::flower:


----------



## breakingdawn

Big congrats ladies on your beautiful rainbows!!!! Mine will be 6 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## lauren10

Awesome Lindsay!!! Congrats!


----------



## heavyheart

Its taken me so long to get on here!!!! our gorgeous boy arrived safely on the 12th at 39weeks 9lbs 5oz :cloud9:

Ive had a bit of a hard recovery and ended back in hospital until tuesday, so glad to be home and on the rad to recovery, he's sooooo worth it all :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0252.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## heavyheart

Beautiful babies that have arrived ladies :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## lauren10

Congrats heavy!! Xxx


----------



## sarah986

COngrats heavy hes jus beautiful. Hope u recover soon.


----------



## Ladyfog

Congrats Heavy - hope your recovery is going well :hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

I know I am biased but jeez we have turned out some amazingly breathtakingly beautiful rainbows in here!!


----------



## Jox

Congrats ladies x

Not sure if I updated but my rainbow boy Logan was born at exactly 4pm on Friday 13th July. I was 38+3wks, the furthest I've ever got to and after my 1st weighing 4lb1oz and my 2nd weighing 5lb4oz Logan weighed in at 7lb2.5oz  I went in to b induced at 38+2 and he was born the following day just 3 hrs after they broke my waters. He's 4wks old on Friday and now weighing 8lb9oz!!

Hes so precious and looks so much like Kasper and his Daddy (where as Leo is like me).

Congrats again to u all x


----------



## lauren10

Congrats Jox!!! 

Yes miss c, I totally agree :)


----------



## Ladyfog

Congrats Jox :hugs:

Has everyone had their babies now?


----------



## Silverlilly

Ladyfog said:


> Congrats Jox :hugs:
> 
> Has everyone had their babies now?

I've had my baby girl, too! She arrived a full 12 days late, on my birthday! I never dreamed we would go that far into July - she was due in early July. It was an eventful birth - we planned to go to the hospital all along, but I laboured at home and when the midwife arrived when my contractions were 2-1-1, I was fully dilated and ready to push! So we quickly set up for a home birth and started...pushed for 2 hours, and realized the baby wouldn't turn - she was stuck with her head coming out broad-side!! So, we then got in the car and drove to the hospital (5 min away), and they gave me an epidural and pitocin (30 hours now after my waters broke), and let me sleep while my body worked away...no dice. The baby didn't budge. At this point I'd developed an infection, and the baby's heart rate was rising with my temp... so we went right away for a c-section! 20 minutes later we had our baby girl :) 33 hrs of labour...crazy birth! I feel like I experienced every kind of birth possible. lol We're enjoying life at home with a 3-week old now!


----------



## confusedprego

wow lilly!! how scary!! glad everything turned out OK and congratulations!! :)


----------



## Ladyfog

Wow - I thought my birth story was pretty dramatic but you beat me! Glad everything's all well now Silverlilly and congrats :hugs:


----------

